# The Fab 5! DNA Genetics



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here we go again! Dna Genetics
*Strains: *
Og18 x skunk
Sleestack x skunk
LA Confidential x skunk
Kushberry x skunk
Kandy Kush x skunk


*Lighting:*
400 watt hps, upgraded to at least 800 watts before flowering
*Medium:* 
TBD probably soil to start, and hopefully will set up a nice aeroponics soon!
*Ventilation:*
A fan or two for now, will hopefully get my lights cooled soon.
*Nutrients:* 
Fox Farm and Botanicare lines
*Misc:*
I want to turn my closet into a big grow box. Im thinking of setting up blackout cloth and a carbon filter if i can fit it into the budget, they are all x skunk, so it scares me a bit! 

Feel free to post!!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

4 of the seeds have popped within 12 hours, btw I will be posting LOTS of pics!


----------



## Normajean1 (Feb 13, 2010)

alright i cant wait to see some skunk grown start to finish.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 13, 2010)

JN!! u ought to b ashamed of urself!! making a new thread and not PMing me the link! tiss tiss. lol

NICE selection!! r they the regulars or fem'd??
​


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad to have you guys!  I figure you'd find your way to it fuzzy! They are regular so we'll see how it goes, this time I want no more than 6 plants total, so I have some room to work! Im really looking foward to seeing the og18x skunk, hopefully it still has og kush traits. Im excited to see the babies grow!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

about half have popped within 24 hours..i intend to top this time, maybe experiment with lst. Im going to veg for 5-6 weeks, I think I didnt veg long enough last time..


----------



## Normajean1 (Feb 13, 2010)

i think topping one time and then lsting is the best way to go, im gonna experiment a little different the next go round. Interested to see what your going to experiment with


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 13, 2010)

how long did u veg ur last plants? and how long fer these ones u think dood??


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

Only 3 weeks last time.. At least 5 this time. I needa get some blackout cloth soon cause I cant sleep with my closet radiating at 2am.. not productive for my school


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2010)

*Subscribed*


----------



## JN811 (Feb 14, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Subscribed*


Glad to have you Boneman. 

Going to get some soil today and get them started! Can anyone tell me if its hard to switch a plant from soil to hydroponics? btw pics soon..


----------



## ironlings (Feb 15, 2010)

NICE SHIT MY MAN i just started a DNA LA WOMAN she popped open in 24hrs im doing a beer cup grow


----------



## JN811 (Feb 15, 2010)

alright fuzzy and norma, Ive got some bday cards ill send them tomorrow, as long as I remember...


----------



## Normajean1 (Feb 15, 2010)

sounds good bro.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 15, 2010)

everything but one sleestack germinated. Accidently tore one og root because it grew into the paper tower  guess I waited too long to plant after germination, one already had sprouted ...nothing too interesting yet..


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

The "FAB 5" I am hear buddy! Gonna be fun...You better get a filter man...Its gonna get stanky!!! 

Here is my LACxS at 6 weeks


----------



## JN811 (Feb 16, 2010)

SL2 said:


> The "FAB 5" I am hear buddy! Gonna be fun...You better get a filter man...Its gonna get stanky!!!
> 
> Here is my LACxS at 6 weeks


that makes me nervous, that thing just looks stanky.... My hallways of my condo complex already stink!! Im definetly gonna pick one up then, or possibly make one if I can find a nice DIY


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol well the Sharksbreath and LSD smell the stongest so far. Dont be nevous be prepared! My nine little babies already smell and they are only 6 weeks old. I have a can 33 in each cabinet. No smell til you open the door! lol

I even use the plug in smelly things just to be extra safe...lol


----------



## mv400 (Feb 17, 2010)

These are the ones that Attitude gave for free, no? I got them too but keeping them in hibernation for now  Subscribed...


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

6 sprouted so far, 3 og18, 1 sleestack, 1 kushberry, 1 kandykush, pics as soon as more do!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

mv400 said:


> These are the ones that Attitude gave for free, no? I got them too but keeping them in hibernation for now  Subscribed...


 ya its the DNA x mas special


----------



## Normajean1 (Feb 17, 2010)

man i want the big girl to finish i wanna start another grow, hows the little seedlings doing?


----------



## closetkiller (Feb 17, 2010)

subscribed. good growing. waiting to see someone grow these all the way to harvest


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

closetkiller said:


> subscribed. good growing. waiting to see someone grow these all the way to harvest


 Then you've came to the right place


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mannnn! U know I need to see SOME sorta growth by nowSCRIBED!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just for you fditty 

Thats some miracle grow soil in case u guys were interested. Didnt feel like lugging around a 30lb bag of soil on a bus and two trains like I did last time.. Too cold for that shit now.. Hopefully I can get a ride to the hydro store soon cause I need some good shit for when I transplant.. I dont think miracle grow moisture control is too bad though, just stay away from that organic shit... it's infested with bugs.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, SICC uses moisture control. Dont know if u seen his mini grows, but he does em right. My 1st day in this journal, and I see growth Unlike the Ganja in the Dorm!! 
U get the new GH freebies? Next month there doin a Subcool giveaway..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yeah, SICC uses moisture control. Dont know if u seen his mini grows, but he does em right. My 1st day in this journal, and I see growth Unlike the Ganja in the Dorm!!
> U get the new GH freebies? Next month there doin a Subcool giveaway..


lmao, "Ganja in the Dorm" is a joke... I started and finished a grow and then started another before he sprouted 1 seed. lol. I told him back on page 4 that it was a bad idea..

Nah I missed the GH freebies, was short on funds and had too many seeds already. Any news on what strains subcools giving away? Ive heard good things about them..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ nope! I just clicked their Newsletter page, says next month, featuring TGA. He has A+ strains. It like he bred them for the fruitiness alone. I have my LAxSkunk in flower right now. All 3 were same phenos, 2 were male But it very short, and bushy. I have a male in another room. Waitin for pollen to cross with a Powerkush. Hoping he nuts soon, cause I have 2 Sleestacks and 4 King Kush germin right now. Prolly have to AX his ass!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

If I remember, ill throw a pic of LA up lata..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Aight here is La x skunk, shes not strecthed, i had 4' floros on the tips til flower, it did stretch in flower, almost double, which aint that bad. Topped for 2 colas. I have 6 strains goin, LA is the only one that didnt want Cal/Mag until halfway through stretch..sorry shes crooked, forgot to rotate in photoshop.





this is the OG18, my neighbor is doin. Looks like the LA did. Im thinkin the Skunk #1 def has the dominate genes..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

nice dude, ya that og looks very skunk dominated.. I hope mine is kush dominated, but itll probably be good either way  . Is that la in a party cup? What type of lighting are you and ur nieghbor using?


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Neighbor is using 3 1000w MH. He had it under t5's. Mine is in 3gallon, and is almost 3 feet tall. I use my iphone,photobucket, hate my PC. Sorry the pics are crappy


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

Its cool dude, they look like nice happy plants, cant wait to see how they finish! That og18s leaves are fckn huge!

Btw all 14 of mine have sprouted, Ill get some more pics tomorrow!! I only have room for 6 though  and thats pushing it.. I guess its good cause I can pick the phenos I like the best


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

6? Wut size pots u using?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> 6? Wut size pots u using?


 5 gallon most likely.. I only have a 10 sq foot closet so space is limited.. I wish I could grow them all but if you figure half will be male, it should be just about right


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shit grow the rest in 1gallons or party cups see if there somethin u might wanna clone, or sex. These dude will be knockin down a Oz on those lil party cup. + no space takin..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Shit grow the rest in 1gallons or party cups see if there somethin u might wanna clone, or sex. These dude will be knockin down a Oz on those lil party cup. + no space takin..


 ya i was thinking about it but i dont have another room to veg clones, I also notice when plants become root bound they grow slower become more subseptable to nute burn.. i dunno im pretty much playing it by ear now, cause id really like to get some hydro buckets going too..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have noticed root bound on mine. She was eating full strength nutes before my big girls.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

pics of them all sprouted.. sorry shitty pics but not too much going on yet..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

Pics look good to me, i use my 3.0 phonecam. I meant^^^^ i havnt noticed rootbound on my cup. I usually grow in 3 or 5 gallons. This next im goin 1/2 gallon. Gonna try to eliminate the need for my 1000w and 600w and use 400 strictly. $500 electric bills SUCK!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Pics look good to me, i use my 3.0 phonecam. I meant^^^^ i havnt noticed rootbound on my cup. I usually grow in 3 or 5 gallons. This next im goin 1/2 gallon. Gonna try to eliminate the need for my 1000w and 600w and use 400 strictly. $500 electric bills SUCK!


ya man thats why i hate vegging my electric bills are high, and I only run a 400 watt.. Im running it 18 hours a day, and then have been running a 26 watt cfl from my desklamp for the remaining 6 hours so I can sleep without my closet radiating too bad.  I really needa get some blackout cloth soon...


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

last time i used 3 gallons, and my plants became rootbound and started growing slowly so I transplanted in the middle of flowering, they were both 5 feet tall though.. made it a bitch to transplant.. I dont want to make that mistake again. This time im topping for sure especially because I have no idea what size these are gonna be.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

JN811 said:


> last time i used 3 gallons, and my plants became rootbound and started growing slowly so I transplanted in the middle of flowering, they were both 5 feet tall though.. made it a bitch to transplant.. I dont want to make that mistake again. This time im topping for sure especially because I have no idea what size these are gonna be.



i remember that! lol. theres really no shock in transplanting, but wen its a 5 foot beast, its a WHOLE nother story to even move!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

Step #1 Make canna oil.  Trim and small buds bellow with lots of oil, gonna let it simmer for 12 hours or so hopefully it doesnt stink my place up too bad!





















This pick is of a couple eighths of shake that Im going to add to the brownies, its some stinky potent shit, these brownies are going to put ya in a coma...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

canna-oil?? i usually do the butter, but oil!? i gotta try this!!! sounds dope.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

ya I bought some brownies that require oil, but all the trim i used could was COVERED in crystals and very potent!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 19, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ya I bought some brownies that require oil, but all the trim i used could was COVERED in crystals and very potent!


i just add the butter in with the brownee mix anyways, most browness dont need butter, but it acually gives a good taste to it tho


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

how did ya strain the trim out of the butter when it was done?


----------



## mv400 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmm how about olive oil? I would consider using trimmings for brownie or something like that any place you know where I could look for recipes?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

mv400 said:


> Hmm how about olive oil? I would consider using trimmings for brownie or something like that any place you know where I could look for recipes?


faqs section has some good ones! u could use olive oil but you dont make brownies with it...


----------



## mv400 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks  I'll look it up


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

I forget how fast they grow at this stage, they seriouly look bigger every few hours, its crazy..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 19, 2010)

here is a couple recipes i collected

Posted by MatureSmoker

*Cannabutter.

SICC, I make mine the quick and simple way but others do it differently. For a guide I use a Q/ 7g of good bud to make 12 scones. I simply chop the bud very fine removing all of the stalk carefully. I then warm 2 OZ of butter (you need good high fat content butter for this!!) and mix in the fine bud, DON&#8217;T LET IT BURN, keep it down very low, it will ruin the taste, just stir until the butter looks like its absorbed all of the bud then take it out of the pan and place it in a cup or something to cool down. Once cool put it in the fridge to set. DONE! Note I never strain my butter, just seems a terrible waste to me, so long as you remove all the stalk you wont even notice it apart from the taste and the effect! All the goodness of the bud goes right into the mix.

That&#8217;s about it, about .5gram per scone, nothing goes up in smoke, you get the full effect of that .5g &#8230;&#8230;.I find about 45 minutes then you begin to feel it and from then it gradually creeps over you until within an hour and a half its at full impact! I find even ¾ hours later its still a strong stone. Seems a lot of bud to cook with but they work very well if you follow the recipe and make sure you don&#8217;t strain the bud, they do taste &#8216;skunky&#8217; obviously, but I like that taste.


riginally posted by "SomeGuy"


1. Clarify some butter (make Ghee) I am also a culinary enthusiast, however, there are plenty of online videos about how-to-make ghee.

2. (I use a crock pot. IME it wins over a d-boiler, but the d-boiler still works.) So put the plant material in the pot with about 1/2 a 5th of 100 proof drink. OK as long as it is clear (IE.. Vodka, ever-clear etc..) Let it sit for an hour.

3. Add butter an water and put pot on low. Let it sit there and cook for at least 12 hours. Not much difference after 8 hrs really though... so 8-12 hours should be good.

4. strain water/butter mix into large glass bowl. Be sure to use a pot ricer to squeeze all the good stuff out of the plant material and into the bowl.

5. Put in fridge and let butter and water separate.

6. pull butter off the top when hard and put back into crock pot with NEW, CLEAN water. Throw out the old muddy water from the initial extraction.

7. Let the butter/water mix heat back up on high for several hours. After the mix is all melted be sure to stir it vigorously for a minute here and there.

8. transfer the mix back to your clean glass bowl and put it back in the fridge to separate.

9. Repeat #s 6-8 as many times as it takes for your waste water to become completely clear. (when you do the separation the last time your water should look like it came from the faucet when you pour it out of the bowl.

10. Now you have very clean washed butter. This process takes about 4 to 5 times to do but gives you butter that tastes awesome and you can even do confections with and not have it burn.

NOTES:

I use a minimum of 3oz trim per lb of butter.. sometimes more. I wouldn't do less than an oz of bud per lb of butter if I was not using any other material.

Making Ghee before hand is superior. Ghee is pure fat and will absorb THC and other goodies much better. It also will last a lot longer at room temp and has a better taste IMO.

It is up to the chef to decide how potent their treats will be. BE CAREFUL...LOL.. Solid goodies can put you in the dirt.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 21, 2010)

whos wants to see some pics?





\


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet, now just hurry up and wait! lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^ thats the worst part


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 21, 2010)

a very crucial part tho. its forming tap its tap root, and building a foundation underneath the soil. how its watered and treated right now can effect long term.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wut?^^^ broken link!


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

Never done one before, 2 dudes are tryin in my other subscription also. Everyone is stuck.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 21, 2010)

[youtube]lQJFv9SMSMQ[/youtube] 

[youtube]ga5sbHyH5OE[/youtube]
[youtube]lkUpa5aAAOs[/youtube]
LMFAO the chinese lady kicking is hilarious! "Fuck You!"


----------



## SL2 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yo! That old dude is a BEAST!! Some of the best vids from Youtube ive seen in a while!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Step #1 Make canna oil.  Trim and small buds bellow with lots of oil, gonna let it simmer for 12 hours or so hopefully it doesnt stink my place up too bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, THESE BROWNIES WERE INSANE!!! I DONT KNOW IF IVE EVER BEEN SO FUCKED UP, AND I ONLY ATE 2 OF THEM!!

I now understand this phone call... Lmfao, I had to think about breathing thats how fucked up these brownies got me
[youtube]hrZLc9lqQM0[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Feb 23, 2010)

theyre getting big!!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 24, 2010)

My cousin gave me a call today and told me he'll sell me his400 watt hps 400 watt metal halide, carbon filter, and a bunch of fans and other shit for $100!!! Sounds like an ok deal to me!! That will put me up to 1200 watts!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2010)

JN811 said:


> My cousin gave me a call today and told me he'll sell me his400 watt hps 400 watt metal halide, carbon filter, and a bunch of fans and other shit for $100!!! Sounds like an ok deal to me!! That will put me up to 1200 watts!!


*Is your growing area hurting for light or are you starting another grow area up? *


----------



## JN811 (Feb 24, 2010)

ya i need more light Im thinking im gonna use the hps to add with my other hps and use the mh for a new veg closet. I really need the carbon filter though..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good JN811 

I hope you have all girls!!!

Just started second week of flower and my LACxS looks like a male. Bummer. 

25" tall and doing beautifully. He is such a handsome boy...Going to be a dead boy...


Look like nuts to you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2010)

Locked in!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 25, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Looks good JN811
> 
> I hope you have all girls!!!
> 
> ...


ya some nuts for sure  too bad... u still have some other girls though right?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Locked in!


nice to have ya tryna


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ya some nuts for sure  too bad... u still have some other girls though right?


Yea I just harvested 2 WW and have 9 plants going well 8 now, lol. You can check them out in my Homemade Cabinet Grow journal. I have Blueberry, LSD, Sharksbreath, Red Dragon and Kushberry. Need to do an update. 

This was the only regular seed and the only LACxS. All the others are fem seed and showing pistols. 

I knew it. Everytime I see those they end up being male. I almost cut it last night. I guess I was hoping someone would say preflower or it would magically turn female! lol

Oh well its all good...


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

PS: Thanks man...


----------



## JN811 (Feb 26, 2010)

growing pretty fast but not fast enough im noticing that miracle grow is a bit hot for seedlings as you can see the leaves are curling a bit i think too much nitrogen.. other than that they look good! the majority are looking skunk dominant to me.. what u guys think? very indica..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Lookin good


----------



## JN811 (Feb 26, 2010)

if anyones interested, ill post some pics telling whats what in the near future..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2010)

that would be nice.. i can already see different leaf patterns showing


----------



## JN811 (Feb 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that would be nice.. i can already see different leaf patterns showing


 ya, some of them are kinda wierd, one of them is dwarf like 1st pic, left corner, its leaves are very strange looking... 

Ok guys, so Im thinking of adding 1 more plant to the mix, I want a amazing sativa.. any suggestions? Ill order it from the single seed center.. I want something that is a strong, pleasent, euphoric high.. anyone have experience with something like that?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]s16a3Cci75k[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mah bad! I must of hit unsubscribe. I use my phone so the screen is tiny and im always wrecked! $100 for all that, NICE! Lil girls are lookin good too.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Mah bad! I must of hit unsubscribe. I use my phone so the screen is tiny and im always wrecked! $100 for all that, NICE! Lil girls are lookin good too.


lol well nice to have you back, ya man im excited! Im thinking of changing my gameplan and just keeping the nicest one of each strain as mother plants and try to get a perpetual harvest going with clones. Just have to figure out how to get all this shit hes a couple hours away from me and i dont have a car.. well i do but no insurance and a suspended liscence....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lol well nice to have you back, ya man im excited! Im thinking of changing my gameplan and just keeping the nicest one of each strain as mother plants and try to get a perpetual harvest going with clones. Just have to figure out how to get all this shit hes a couple hours away from me..


good idea.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good idea.


thanks dude, so Id veg the mothers for about a month maybe a bit longer, take some cuttings and only let them veg for 1 additional week to keep them small.. taking more cuttings periodically and putting them in lil 1 gallon pots cause space is an issue. Hopefully if all goes according to plan I can harvest every couple weeks.. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

JN811 said:


> thanks dude, so Id veg the mothers for about a month maybe a bit longer, take some cuttings and only let them veg for 1 additional week to keep them small.. taking more cuttings periodically and putting them in lil 1 gallon pots cause space is an issue. Hopefully if all goes according to plan I can harvest every couple weeks.. We'll see how it goes!


i do mine every three.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i do mine every three.


how long u usually veg clones for? what can i expect yield wise per clone if i do that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont veg and if i feel i need to its about a week.. an half oz or more per plant is very attainable. at the least!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

really, nice so do you use soil? if so what size pots do you recommend? if not, can i build something to put the clones in cheap?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

i use soild and ive tried all different size pots.. this go round i will be usin 1 gallon pots, i believe. depending on space.
i have a clone dome.. http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50945 similar to that. i will be keeping that with ther mothers in the same room.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 28, 2010)

cool thanks! How many watts u run?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

JN811 said:


> cool thanks! How many watts u run?


400 in flower bout 150 in veg.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 28, 2010)

alright man thanks for the info.. I hope I can get these other lights soon so I can get this going in time..


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

I always took clones, off clones. Just cause I dont have enough room for momz. 
I also just went to Home Depot the other day. Got a 300w(equivalent) CFL 2700k and shop light reflector for $27. Goin to get another when this fucn snow stopz! $55 for 600w equivalent? I think there 68 true watts, so MAYBE 200 equiv is more accurate. Still 400w for vegg...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2010)

if i was u i would still use the 400 for flower.. cfls for veg.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys! Im going to look into it some more, its all dependent on me getting the extra metal halide and hps.. As long as I do I will use my other closet as a veg closet.. As long as I get this I think this will turn into a pretty interesting grow..  just got some info on how to make a nice aeroponics set up so I may do that with the clones..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 28, 2010)

btw the girls are getting BIG pics later today.. They all look very skunk HUGE fan leaves..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 28, 2010)

Growing fast.. Cat loves the grow closet.. ate one of my plants last grow..




..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fat ass leaves!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

ya dude i told ya, theyre huge!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

heres the soil i bought..












cat seemed to be interested in it..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

I see that cat being a prob, once those start to STANK!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

A, jus heard Lowes has 90w UFO's for $120! Imma check it out tomm. Might grab one for veg..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahahahaaa SHIT me too FER VEG tho, mayb sum side lighting, then ill use the light bright fer the other side.

i see those hairy toes JN! lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

I cant find it on Lowes.com. I think that bitch was lyin. Greensister, said she just left there and seen em. I responded, no answer. Troll


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Light bright!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Hahahahaaa SHIT me too FER VEG tho, mayb sum side lighting, then ill use the light bright fer the other side.
> 
> i see those hairy toes JN! lol


 you mean manly toes... lmfao.. U think the po po can identify me by all the pics of my feet and hands  lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> A, jus heard Lowes has 90w UFO's for $120! Imma check it out tomm. Might grab one for veg..


lol u watch the biggie movie recently? nice signature. ya i saw that thread too and i think ill pass..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 1, 2010)

JN811 said:


> you mean manly toes... lmfao.. U think the po po can identify me by all the pics of my feet and hands  lol


i doubt it, u know how many peple got hairy toes and fingers (i just pictured u lookin at ur fingers,LOL) ALOT!


----------



## fishindog (Mar 1, 2010)

subscribed man...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i doubt it, u know how many peple got hairy toes and fingers (i just pictured u lookin at ur fingers,LOL) ALOT!


 lmao nah i was kidding.. funny though!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

fishindog said:


> subscribed man...


 hey fishin glad to have ya.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

i talked to my cousin again about the lights, carbon filter, fans, and I believe he has a couple of light movers too. As long as everything goes according to plan I should get it all on Easter. He said its 90% for sure so Im hoping, hes just gotta pick it up from his buddies house thats getting foreclosed on. .


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 1, 2010)

JN811 said:


> growing pretty fast but not fast enough im noticing that miracle grow is a bit hot for seedlings as you can see the leaves are curling a bit i think too much nitrogen.. other than that they look good! the majority are looking skunk dominant to me.. what u guys think? very indica..


Nice! Subscribed...



> I'm a historian in my own mind.


 -
Quentin Tarantino


----------



## JN811 (Mar 1, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Nice! Subscribed...
> 
> -
> Quentin Tarantino


those are some older pics check out the newer ones, pg. 10.. glad to have you!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2010)

nice!! SUb'd


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 2, 2010)

JN, check this thread out man, could be VERY beneficial to use digital users.


I found a match to LED, and CMH (fer the digital users. Like me)


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

Page 10? Mine says were on page 3.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im high! My settings are @ 40 posts per page. Mah bad


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 2, 2010)

JN811 said:


> [youtube]ga5sbHyH5OE[/youtube]
> [youtube]lkUpa5aAAOs[/youtube]
> LMFAO the chinese lady kicking is hilarious! "Fuck You!"




WOW! Shouldn't fuck with the old schoolers!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

ahaha love that video!! good shit!


----------



## cacamal (Mar 2, 2010)

JN811 said:


> heres the soil i bought..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it say what kind of plant food it is enriched with?npk?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> JN, check this thread out man, could be VERY beneficial to use digital users.
> 
> 
> I found a match to LED, and CMH (fer the digital users. Like me)


 ill check it out but I will never post in any LED thread again... Shit just gets outta control btw pics in a few min.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

cacamal said:


> does it say what kind of plant food it is enriched with?npk?


 Ya npk and micronutes too, it looked good to me I bought it at the grocery store floral department.. I dont have a car or id get some fox farm, but i have faith in it i read it all and it sounds legit


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nice!! SUb'd


 glad to have a hooked!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

cool shit fuzzy, so it runs hps and metal halide with the same bulb?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone have any idea what those spots are? Ive never seen them before..btw last pics before the transplant! hopefully tomorrow


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 2, 2010)

looks almost like a lil burnt?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cal/mag happened to my LA x skunks.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Cal/mag happened to my LA x skunks.


 so early though? Seems very early for deficencies considering im using MG.. Its on two plants, I belive 1 og and one la.. Nothing to worry about yet just have no idea what it is.. I have the hps about a foot and a half above, well u can see from the pic..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats all in that MG? I used to get baddd Cal/Mg def. When I would use FFOF. It would start around that height. A few of the party cup grow, entries all had em to. It cant hurt to give em a 1/4 ts. It wont burn em.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Whats all in that MG? I used to get baddd Cal/Mg def. When I would use FFOF. It would start around that height. A few of the party cup grow, entries all had em to. It cant hurt to give em a 1/4 ts. It wont burn em.


 i dunno i threw out the bag but i think it has all the micro nutrients.. If it gets worse Ill buy some cal/mg, I used FFHF last time and had come cal/mg deficencies as well but they didnt start till way later in the grow..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is my Papaya entry. Same size,same cup. Added my Cal/mag and it was gone.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 2, 2010)

JN811 said:


> i dunno i threw out the bag but i think it has all the micro nutrients.. If it gets worse Ill buy some cal/mg, I used FFHF last time and had come cal/mg deficencies as well but they didnt start till way later in the grow..


  get the PLUS dood, itit has GREAT additives in it!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ thats what i got I think Fuzzy had me get it, or Riddleme, either way, shit stops it from spreadin


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

cool thanks dude, I have some nutes just not cal mag specifically ill get some asap


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have botanicares sample line and they didnt giveme that


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^^ if u email general hydro. Tell em u were thinkin of switching from whatever, to thier product. They will send u there 7 bottle 1qt lineup. For $25. Its the www.generalhydroponics.com. It comes with a qt of there call/mag. So if ur already low on nutes. For $25 id get the whole lineup


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch out for Cal Mag "Plus" it will kill your micro's! I got some and started having problems and then saw a warning about it in Skunk Magazine. I'm going to the store this weekend to get an organic cal / mg solution. Good Luck!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

interesting... i dunno anyone else read this?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ if u email general hydro. Tell em u were thinkin of switching from whatever, to thier product. They will send u there 7 bottle 1qt lineup. For $25. Its the www.generalhydroponics.com. It comes with a qt of there call/mag. So if ur already low on nutes. For $25 id get the whole lineup


 i actually have a Box full of some type of nutes sitting at UPS right now, I just needa pick them up.. just havent really cared cause I have a lot of nutes that i also got for free!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 2, 2010)

ive been using it fer a plant in soil fer a few weeks now, and that plants in flowering, and i use it in my DWC bucket and had no problems. once again, this is why i dont read MJ books and mags.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^ its all crap. They jus get paid to sell a different product. Many people on here use it, including me. No probs after


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 3, 2010)

It is only going to be an issue if you are doing organics in the soil instead of feeding a lot bottled stuff. If you are feeding a lot of stuff you probably wont even notice, especially if your using other mineral based nutrients. But if your mostly just giving water and relying on the organics in the soil then use some of the Plus version will kill a lot of your micro-life. There is a large posting on Skunk Magazine's forum too...but of course that kind of biased because the guy whole wrote the article (The Rev) is the same one who started the thread. 

Yeah but anyway I started using it and some bud candy only with fresh soil starting a bud cycle and started having tons of blemishes on the fan leaves. I was like "WTF" and figured the bud candy was the culprit...maybe giving too many micros...but then read that article and it seems to have explained my exact situation. 

I hear ya guys "Don't believe everything ya read" but I think there is some validity to this. Calmag Plus has EDTA in it, which a lot of mineral ("chemical") based nutrients have. btw - Both Fox Farm's Grow Big and Tiger Bloom have a few ETDA's in there too. I did a few searches on "EDTA" and there seems to be controversy if it should be in our food supply. Anywho, everyone do what they want in their on grow rooms, I was only try to help a little since I noticed organic soil was being used.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting. Why not use dolomite? It is abundant in nature, so it is natural stuff and dolomite has both Ca and Mg. Only drawback would be that it is gonna take sometime to be released and absorbed but not that much time in my opinion (since both Ca and Mg are in carbonate form in dolomite)...


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 3, 2010)

mv400 said:


> Interesting. Why not use dolomite? It is abundant in nature, so it is natural stuff and dolomite has both Ca and Mg. Only drawback would be that it is gonna take sometime to be released and absorbed but not that much time in my opinion...


Good call! Ironically that is what I used this last week since I was not having good luck with the Calmag Plus. I crushed up about two sm teasoons worth of lime and but in a couple liters of water with a little bud candy. Man it worked GREAT. I should have added more to my soil in the first place and didn't...hence my ultimate need for cal and mag. And I hate doing that method since it is kinda risky blindly dumping unknown amount of nutrients in...but yeah it worked, I had leaves getting red spots and I had leaves rolling up like banana boats. Both problems successfully avoided!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 3, 2010)

So you just added crushed Dolo, to your water feeding?


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> So you just added crushed Dolo, to your water feeding?


It's Espoma Organic Traditions Garden Lime. --think I got it at home depot on sale last year. But the ingredients are pretty revealing for cal/mag needs...


Calcium 21%
Magnesium 10%
Calcium Oxide 29%
Magnesium Oxide 17%
Calcium Carbonate 52%
Magnesium Carbonate 35%


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 3, 2010)

So I read the desription, it says 2-4 tablespoons per plant, early spring. I assume thats mixed in the soil. However, u watered it in? No probs? 2 tsp per plant, or per gallon?


----------



## mv400 (Mar 3, 2010)

Carbonates dissolve in water, of course Carbondioxide in water accelerates the process


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't laugh but I actually have a medicine grinder...a mortar (had to google that)...it was my grandparent's lol. I have done this a couple times actually. I grind up a few tablespoons worth of the garden lime and the take out a smaller amount of the really ground out powdery lime. Actually I just went a looked at my notes; I used 1 tsp for 2 liters of water. (a gallon is 4 liters) with 1 ml bud candy. This was 5 days ago and I really headed the problem off here.... and I am comparing this to a previous batch, same soil, but used the calmag plus twice 1 ml to 2 liters of water. Like I said my red spots in the veins problem is not continuing it appears, and I can for sure say my banana boat looking leaves have flatted back out(yeah!).

EDIT: OH YEAH! Make sure to level out the PH like you normally would. And I leave this mixture to sit over night to make sure the PH is gonna stick. Lime as we all know will neutralize PH in soil, but it will add about 1.5 points to your waters PH from my experiences. ...it will take more PH down to get to 7 than it normally will take with straight water.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice info! My girls are fine as of now, fingerz crossed. I have about 3-3 1/2 weeks left til harvest. IF, I should incounter any probs, ill give it a whirl. Probaby add extra to my Sunshine#4 next go. <<< #4 has Dolo. But not enough. + rep on the info brah


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything looking good bro I use calmag when my leaves get those goofy spots on it works great to late for the girls I had though didn't get it early enough


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

wow lots of posts since this morning.. Anyways, good info thanks guys! I was looking and one of the og has some MAJOR nitrogen burn, its completely dried out its bottom leaves.. fucking mg time released nutes.. its wierd that its only one though but its got some major clawing going on too and unfortunetly its not gonna make it throught the first round of cuts.. I really want to transplant but got midterms but then I have spring break so Ill have plenty of time after tomorrow..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nute burn! On just 1? That was a bitch ass pheno anyway


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

must be.. either that or that plant got more time released nutes in the soil than the rest I have no clue, a couple others look dark green but no clawing..


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I have not had any look with MG brand stuff either. Even tried a couple of their organic mixes. My god it even burned my tomatoes this past summer! LOL no kidding. I'm trying to swear off the stuff 

hey Ditty thanks for the rep bud! Here's some back a ya


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

LA Con. x Skunk





Sleestackx skunk






Kushberry x Skunk





OG18 x skunk





Kandykush x skunk


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

now that i see them again it looks like all the ogs are clawing...  must be a nute sensitive strain


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like the sleestack and kandykush are gonna be my bread winners of the family  they look like they need a transplant quick!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 3, 2010)

*They all look pretty darn good  *

*I'd probably be putting them into at least 2 gal containers pretty soon to give them a chance to get situated before switching the lights. *


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *They all look pretty darn good  *
> 
> *I'd probably be putting them into at least 2 gal containers pretty soon to give them a chance to get situated before switching the lights. *


ya man i know the drill  im actually going with 3 gallons only problem is once i transplant them its hard to get them all an adequate amount of lighting cause the pots take up so much room, so Im going to make a few cuts and get rid of a few that i think are going to give me problems most likely 1 og and one LA thats the runt of the litter..btw thanks!


----------



## blaze1camp (Mar 3, 2010)

looking good bro...heres a sneek peek at the kb...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> looking good bro...heres a sneek peek at the kb...


 ya dude im phyched after seeing those pics! those are some monster, which how mine are growing im sure they'll be just as big, I dunno, maybe i should top.. opinions anyone?


----------



## blaze1camp (Mar 3, 2010)

i topped on accident i was moving it out of the room and it snapped the top cola 2 weeks into flower...kinda glade i did now i have 4 main and 2 smaller ones... yeah i i have been trying to find any other pics from these seeds but i seem to be the only one at this stage i would love to get some comparison...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

HEY ALL! I've been away from home.. I transplanted all of the plants except for the 3 og kush because I ran out of room in my closet  .. they are still in part cups 

I just bought 6 27 watt cfl blue spectrum bulbs with plug in sockets and y-splitters to attatch to an extension cord for supplemental lighting.. I'll be back tomorrow and post pics of how im doing it when I get back.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, i wanted to see sum piks of these girls.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

For you Fuzzy!!! Color coordinated pots!! I know long over due... About 3 weeks I believe.. 

KEY:
Kushberry- Green
Sleestack- Blue
Kandykush- Red
L.A. Conf- Pink
O.G. Kush- party cup


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

came back to some slight yellowing on lower leaves of a few plants.. Nitrogen Deficency? What you guys think?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 8, 2010)

looks like it to me. have u fed them yet? if so wat ratio and wen?? they look like the need sum N to me tho.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

nothing yet.. was hoping soil would have enough food but i guess not.. Ill give em some nutes now.. What you think of my cfl set up?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

dude its funny i bought those pots at this ghetto ass dollar store for $1 a piece but had no idea i had the perfect color combo to color coordinate them till i got home...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 8, 2010)

FATE my friend. i just made sum canna-butter, then brownees! came out great! super stony, but no knock-out! my last few batches put me and a few others out!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 8, 2010)

dude i was OUT!! lol i seriously forgot how to walk... 
that clf set up only cost me $16 at home depot and will add around 12,000 lumens!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually dont think im going to give them any nutes just yet.. I just transplanted and the new soil should have plenty of nutes and new growth looks perfect so Im gonna see if it progresses before giving nutes.. Btw this light is bright as fuck!!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks a little dim to me


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL, newport.

Looks good dood, i want to do sum suplemnt lighting, but i need to kool my hood first.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

To me supplimental lighting really isnt worth the hassle. I mean sure you get a little boost in growth but the amount of work involved.


----------



## gotthat (Mar 9, 2010)

are dna outdoor strain?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> To me supplimental lighting really isnt worth the hassle. I mean sure you get a little boost in growth but the amount of work involved.


what work..lol all i did was buy some sockets that attatch into the extension chord and y splitters.. its not like it was hard, took me less than a minute and only $16 gpr an additional 130 watts.. last grow i had smaller lower buds so i think this will help..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

gotthat said:


> are dna outdoor strain?


 dna is the breeder not the strain.. but no they are indoor as far as i know..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 9, 2010)

looking good JN! 

nice side lighting looks identical to mine lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> looking good JN!
> 
> nice side lighting looks identical to mine lol


 lol how did you get the plugs to stick in the outlets? Im thinking Im gonna have to just eletrical tape them in there..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 9, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lol how did you get the plugs to stick in the outlets? Im thinking Im gonna have to just eletrical tape them in there..


 
ditto, 
on one power bar i used before they almost locked in, but not anymore lol

edit: or set them on such an angle that they will remain in


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> ditto,
> on one power bar i used before they almost locked in, but not anymore lol
> 
> edit: or set them on such an angle that they will remain in


 ya dude, makes me kinda nervous just hoping theyll stay in... I think im gonna have to macgyver it...


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

there lookin good bro finally got this computer back. Cant wait to see what you do with these girls. finally cuttin my last one. day 91.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> there lookin good bro finally got this computer back. Cant wait to see what you do with these girls. finally cuttin my last one. day 91.


 thanks dude and happy harvest! I wanted to ask u what kelvin cfls u using?


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

for the yellow 2700k for the blue 5500k and like 1 6500k cant find any 6500's here. could you check out my thread i put some pictures in there i wanna see if you could guesstimate on much that big bud will weight.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> for the yellow 2700k for the blue 5500k and like 1 6500k cant find any 6500's here. could you check out my thread i put some pictures in there i wanna see if you could guesstimate on much that big bud will weight.


 ya ill check it out.. I was gonna say i think u need more red spectrum lighting if u want ur buds to ripen quicker.. Just a heads up for ur next grow!


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

what color temp is red ? i need all the help i can get.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

2700k.....


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

o ok i call that yellow light not red but yea i got a couple more 68 watters at home depot for my seedlings so ill throw those in on my next set


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> what color temp is red ? i need all the help i can get.


 I believe they are the low kelvins, like 2300 to 3200... Its good to use as many spectrums as possible but these will help the most with ripening buds.. I saw some cfls at home depot, which contain all of the color spectrums but they are really expensive, like $9 for 23 watts.. let me know Im always willing to help. But for next grow, if u can, id suggest adding about 100 watts, not 100 equivalent, of red spectum bulbs to ur grow and I think ull be plesantly surprised..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

If you can afford it Id say buy a 150 watt hps they are pretty cheap and would help out TREMENDOUSLY


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

My 150W was $113 dollars shipped with a 25' roll of mylar from htg. By the way I wasnt trying to be an ass with the .... thing I just had to make it 10 characters or I couldnt post >.>


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

i was thinking of that but im in school and dont work lol but ima figure something out thanks for the pointers bro.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> My 150W was $113 dollars shipped with a 25' roll of mylar from htg. By the way I wasnt trying to be an ass with the .... thing I just had to make it 10 characters or I couldnt post >.>


No worries


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> i was thinking of that but im in school and dont work lol but ima figure something out thanks for the pointers bro.


 lol me too just sell a bit of what ur harvesting and sink it back in! thats what i did!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

htg has one for $66 plus s&h but if u call them and said someone refered u theyll give u 10% off if ur polite and ask for it!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

High quality home grown can pull $400 an egg around here. Get ya grind on.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> High quality home grown can pull $400 an egg around here. Get ya grind on.


thats what i got for mine


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lol me too just sell a bit of what ur harvesting and sink it back in! thats what i did!


yea good idea i actually did that to get my new set of nutrients. Got some botanicare this time. Just may need to do it again


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hell thats just supplying. I can go to the west side and deal commercial direct to consumer for and easy 45 a gram.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> yea good idea i actually did that to get my new set of nutrients. Got some botanicare this time. Just may need to do it again


 dude, I can tell you how to get all the free nutrients you can handle  no need to spend money on them! I have so much nutes I dunno what to do with em..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tell me. I could use some good nutes.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

JN811 said:


> dude, I can tell you how to get all the free nutrients you can handle  no need to spend money on them! I have so much nutes I dunno what to do with em..



No shit hows that. that would be awesome.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Hell thats just supplying. I can go to the west side and deal commercial direct to consumer for and easy 45 a gram.


 thats insane, I would NEVER pay over $20 a gram unless it had like 50% thc, which isnt possible


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

hold up its gonna take me a second to find it..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah thats just commercial dro. A skimp ass gram of ditch goes for $10 in my old hood. Cheapest I ever found dro was 40 a gram and I talked him down to 10 for a gram and it turned out to be widow.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

heres one site thats doing a promo, i dunno if its still going on but I got it when I started my first grow..
http://www.thebiobuzz.com/

edit: its still going on click on the rainbow colored banner in the right top corner..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

but i got something that will work with a lot of companies, i got all botanicares line up too! hold up..


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

i acually had some guy buy a quarter off the plant i just cut down for 200. i think he was fucked up becuase i have never seen anyone like jn811 said buy a gram for over 25 bucks. he offered so i took. his loss


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

ive done the biobizz one before, i think i still have some, i would ove botanicares stuff


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I would love botanicare and foxfarm...I would love you forever man.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

here ya go norma! you may wanna change it up a bit but send this to any nute company ur interested in:

_Hi (company name here) _
_> I am a new grower and currently trying to find the brand of nutrients that is right for me. I am currently a big Fox Farms user and have been recommended to your line by several friends of mine after dicussing nutrient deficenies during the flowering period. Do you have a small sample of your line I could run to test on a plant or two to see if (company name) line is truly right for me? It would be very appreciated and let me assure you if all goes well you will have a new customer for life!
> 
> Thank you for your consideration,_


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

fox farm wont do it thats for sure botanicare should.. but there are TONS of companies out there so just play ur odds and email as many as possible. OH also its very important that you add ur address so they can just ship it straight to you without having to ask for it! Goodluck!!


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

hah awesome bro ima give it a go. I would love some botanicare and AN or Humbolt fuck i dunno ive only tried fox farm i guess i want them all.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just found as many as i could and emailed them all, i mean wtf it takes 1 min for a whole set of nutes!! You really cant go wrong. I have so many I have some sitting at the post office waiting to be picked up..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks man I think I might have to rewrite that a little bit. I think a few e-mails the exact same might raise some attention >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Thanks man I think I might have to rewrite that a little bit. I think a few e-mails the exact same might raise some attention >.>


 right def. re write it I re wrote that one but u def. dont want them catching on..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I do a lot of gardening outdoors every year as well as keep quite a few plants indoors and I have used miracle grow for years because its easy to get. After a lot of burning and deficiencies I thought I should look into some other brands and see if I can get rid of some of the issues. Do you have a sample line of your fertilizers? If so could I please have a sample mailed to me at (Insert adress here)

Thats what I sent.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> I do a lot of gardening outdoors every year as well as keep quite a few plants indoors and I have used miracle grow for years because its easy to get. After a lot of burning and deficiencies I thought I should look into some other brands and see if I can get rid of some of the issues. Do you have a sample line of your fertilizers? If so could I please have a sample mailed to me at (Insert adress here)
> 
> Thats what I sent.


 beautiful!! now make sure u play ur odds and email as many as possible!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Already hit 3...I swear we need to make a list of all the companys and there websites.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

lol I just started a thread, "whats ur favorite nute company" or something like that.. just to see if there were some i was missing..


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

haha lol how many are there im gonna check it out n a bit to see if i know em all or not.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

heres the botanicare line!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> haha lol how many are there im gonna check it out n a bit to see if i know em all or not.


 theres tons dude.. just search "plant nutrients" or something like that..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried that and nute comapnys and nutrient and everything else...Just said fuck it and done nutes


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyna gro is a no go


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

i tried. Botanicare, Humbolt, Advanced Nutrients, Dutch Master one more i think but i cant remember damn i smoke to much.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 9, 2010)

JN811 said:


> heres the botanicare line!


Holy Crap. i just bought some liquid karma. you got the full quarts


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I hit humbolt dynagro botanicare...Damnit...And I havent smoked in 3 years now!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> Holy Crap. i just bought some liquid karma. you got the full quarts


 plants love liquid karma, i use it with big bloom every watering in flowering..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

this is what my closet looks like for now..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats one of the simplest HID set ups iv seen. I like it.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Thats one of the simplest HID set ups iv seen. I like it.


It works good for me  but im going to but some nails and mount those cfls above to the wall soon. May even buy 6 more  Im going hang the fan from the rack, I did it last time and it gain momentum and acts like an oselating fan ..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now THATS ghetto. I fucking love it...Reminds me of home.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I want to wire up more exhaust on my room. Thats about all I want to do. Need to make new carbon filters to do it though >.> I JUST GOT AN IDEA TYPING THAT...You seem like someone who will appreciate it.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

here it is closed.. see why i cant sleep with the light on.. Notice the blue light on the top and red/orange on the bottom..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> I want to wire up more exhaust on my room. Thats about all I want to do. Need to make new carbon filters to do it though >.> I JUST GOT AN IDEA TYPING THAT...You seem like someone who will appreciate it.


if it has to do with a cheap carbon filter DIY im listening.. I can already smell the plants in my apartments hallways..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

No its for my grow. Im going to take my 2 PC fans out of the wall and mount them onto a box. Kind of like a woofer box but for mass amounts of fans. Then I dont have to build any more carbon scrubbers.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

But, You can take activated carbon (petsmart has it) and basically blow air through it. Same effect for smells in the air as for chemicals in fish tanks.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

hmmm sounds interesting... just admiring ur journal.. what type of plants are those? I mean the ones that arent pot..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

3 on the left beside the ballast are peas and the the 3 beside the fan are I think cucumbers. Hopefully theyll be gone soon they got my mary jane all cramped together and shit.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> 3 on the left beside the ballast are peas and the the 3 beside the fan are I think cucumbers. Hopefully theyll be gone soon they got my mary jane all cramped together and shit.


 ya man, Id suggest you transplant those pot plants a.s.a.p.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 9, 2010)

Id be willing to bet that is whats causing ur problems..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been thinking about that lately. Dont really have anything else to transplant into though. Wait...Why are we talking about this in your grow? Want to just move it to mine so people dont get confused?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Rofl...Get this. Terry at AN emailed me her business adress (THE SAME DAMN ONE SHE EMAILED ME FROM) as a reply to my request for a sample. Wait...Blonde moment...There was an attachment.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2010)

Subscribed

Plants looking good, looking forward to watching


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

Wat up riddleme! & JN! wats goin on on this lovely friday afternoon???


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Wat up riddleme! & JN! wats goin on on this lovely friday afternoon???


Het Fuzzy

Just hangin in the hood, chillin

Matilda is re-veggin growin an inch a day, I'm lovin it


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Het Fuzzy
> 
> Just hangin in the hood, chillin
> 
> Matilda is re-veggin growin an inch a day, I'm lovin it


 glad to have ya riddleme... I'll post some pics in a bit.. I know this journals turned into a bit of mess..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Wat up riddleme! & JN! wats goin on on this lovely friday afternoon???


nm fuzzy just chillin... sick with the flu and my bdays tomorrow


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

DAMN! shit sucks!! happy Bday regardless tho! its my homees Bday tommorow, about to hit san diego's gas lamp distric drunk tommorow. 

u need to get to cali dood. u got a place to crash here.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 12, 2010)

dude hope a feel better. the flu sucks. happy early birthday bro


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> DAMN! shit sucks!! happy Bday regardless tho! its my homees Bday tommorow, about to hit san diego's gas lamp distric drunk tommorow.
> 
> u need to get to cali dood. u got a place to crash here.


 good to know! U got a place to crash if ur ever in the Chi! Ya dude, Im hoping Im feeling good enough to go out for a bit.. but well see I felt like shit this morning..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

LOTS of vitamins now JN! sound like granny? lol.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> LOTS of vitamins now JN! sound like granny? lol.


 lol, i actually spoke to my granny today and she didnt even say that  thanks for caring fuzzy!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

Funniest shit all day....ive been removing and un-clogging urinals all day, i needed that.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

lmfao...!  I dont even wanna know what ur job is..


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2010)

JN811 said:


> good to know! U got a place to crash if ur ever in the Chi! Ya dude, Im hoping Im feeling good enough to go out for a bit.. but well see I felt like shit this morning..


Chi huh? I was born in Rockford

Happy B-Day and get better dude


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Chi huh? I was born in Rockford
> 
> Happy B-Day and get better dude


thanks dude, i was born and raised in ********


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

probably more info than i should be putting on here im deleting that one actually..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

my job is a mutt. i do every thing u can imagine at a college. from change a light bulb to fix a leak in a cieling, or in a urinal....BUT full medical. LOL.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

lol nice so the school pays for ur weed? nice that school finally gives something back!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2010)

JN811 said:


> probably more info than i should be putting on here im deleting that one actually..


Doubt if it is enough to cause a prob, I have leaked a few tidbits on here on purpose just to test, true I'm in Colorado and legal but I still tested the sight in a few places to see if anything came of it, nothing???

but edit it just to be safe


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Doubt if it is enough to cause a prob, I have leaked a few tidbits on here on purpose just to test, true I'm in Colorado and legal but I still tested the sight in a few places to see if anything came of it, nothing???
> 
> but edit it just to be safe


 ya ive tested it myself... I feel like one day I might push it too far though..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yo, I hit unsubscribe by mistake. Good thing all my subscritions all seem to havr the same followers. How them girls? Happy late Bday!


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 12, 2010)

yea i to have given away to much info. gotta make sure only the cool ones see it.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yo, I hit unsubscribe by mistake. Good thing all my subscritions all seem to havr the same followers. How them girls? Happy late Bday!


 lol 2nd time uve done that.. Bdays tomorrow but thanks!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

My phone takes to long to load the screen, i get gung-ho and start hittin Last Page to soon. Anyone playin Modern Warfare 2? Trying to get a squad of stoners...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

all ive been doing since getting sick is smoke weed, take medicine, chat on RIU, watch movies, and play COD4... I NEEDA get out of this place!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

holy shit fditty! I didnt even see ur comment about COD before posting my last post!! We're on the same wavelength.. I dont have the new one though


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

dude play modern warfare 1 and im down.. I here its better anyways.. Im pretty decent I just started off a week ago.. Bought a xbox with some of my proceeds..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry brah, I just got it. Fucn awesome! Playin with a few of our own.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey JN il play with ya. Whats ya screen name?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

o shit its Killedjn811701


----------



## newport78 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aight get your ass on im hookin the xbox up now.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

u on now????


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

im on dude.....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

god u people make me jealous......LOL...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww, look at Fuzzy, left out. U could always sell u homies jar, and grab a boxlol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

lmfao..yet another great way to waste time!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aww, look at Fuzzy, left out. U could always sell u homies jar, and grab a boxlol


 thats how i got my xbox


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

some pics of the plants a lil over 3 weeks Gave them their first dose of nutes today..Next transplant Im going with fox farm.. This cheap shits just not cutting it.. I went way longer without nutes last grow, and plants looked a lot bigger / stronger
KEY:
Kushberry- Green
Sleestack- Blue
Kandykush- Red
L.A. Conf- Pink
O.G. Kush- party cup


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good JN! wen u thinking about flowering?? and i know ive asked more than once, but i smoke alot. how long did u veg the other plants u had b4???


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol dont worry about it were in the same boat there  Last grow i flowered after 3 weeks, but I think my plants were a bit bigger.. Im gonna try to got 5 weeks this time, but you never know I change my mind a lot.. Im starting to get impatient and wanna know which are males..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

i think u should wait and wait and wait sum more. but thats just me, i think u got sum potential here JN, ur last grow went great, make this one better.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i think u should wait and wait and wait sum more. but thats just me, i think u got sum potential here JN, ur last grow went great, make this one better.


 true dat.. I wanna make it better too.. Im just a bit paranoid with growing in such a small place.. You're a lucky bastard that u can do it legally.. You dont have to deal with this paranoia.. Everyone who knows i grow is telling me to stop.. Fucking friends...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

JN.....NOBODY should know. MAYBE ur GF, thats it.

but check out my next grow i got going, JUST made this thread.

FuZZyBuDz multi-strain go.Blue Widow,LA Woman,Cheese,Lemon Skunk,Yum-Boldt,Thai skunk


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> JN.....NOBODY should know. MAYBE ur GF, thats it.
> 
> but check out my next grow i got going, JUST made this thread.
> 
> FuZZyBuDz multi-strain go.Blue Widow,LA Woman,Cheese,Lemon Skunk,Yum-Boldt,Thai skunk


 dude i hear ya, but ive had these friends forever.. like 10 years now and theyd never do anything to fuck me over.. this i know for sure.. But trust me i do hear ya.. I know, loose lips sink ships..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 13, 2010)

Loose lips give head too >.> Btw, You need to practice on COD...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^^ Oh, he said ur trash at COD! Its all good, im trash at MW2


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Loose lips give head too >.> Btw, You need to practice on COD...


 lmfao, wait till im not sick! Ill run that shit!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 13, 2010)

BULLSHIT! I was HITTING THE BONG and killing AT THE SAME TIME. Dont even give me that shit you just suck


----------



## JN811 (Mar 13, 2010)

newport78 said:


> BULLSHIT! I was HITTING THE BONG and killing AT THE SAME TIME. Dont even give me that shit you just suck


 LMFAO, were u sick with 104 degree temp sipping myquil and smoking a bong.. thought not!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

See what I done started. Thinkin of grabin Battelfield 2, anyone got it?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope...But ACTUALLY I was 106 degrees smoking a bong drinking tylenol cold. So you STILL suck.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

106? U fryin ultra-brain cells at that point


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 13, 2010)

Hhahaaa, yea u would be basicaly DEAD.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 13, 2010)

I know man I was fucked up...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 14, 2010)

lmfao.. went out and got drunk as fuck for my bday yesterday, starting to feel better finally! Girls are growing big and STINKING BAD!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 14, 2010)

Newport get ur ass on right now ill show you the business


----------



## JN811 (Mar 14, 2010)

a few quick shots...
KEY:
Kushberry- Green
Sleestack- Blue
Kandykush- Red
L.A. Conf- Pink
O.G. Kush- party cup


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 14, 2010)

nice shots.. who's who?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice shots.. who's who?


added the key at the top of the post.. Thanks!
They really are looking nice, the pics dont do them justice.. A few have a lil nitrogen deficency on the bottom leave sets but all new growth looks nice and healthy !


----------



## newport78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Still want me 2 own you? just woke up from a hell of a fucked up day man. Il be glad to rape you while im sober.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Color coded, cheater!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

PS, where u find 5 diff color pots, but all the same? That would make life easyyy on me


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> PS, where u find 5 diff color pots, but all the same? That would make life easyyy on me


 bought them at this bodega down the street.. I dont think they are flower pots I think theyre actually trash cans..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit, whatever workz


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude there looking awesome. The fan leaves are getting big on them. Loving it. Like the color coded buckets you have the plants in. i need something like that. finally go my other grow journal up and running. can wait til im were you are.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit.. I think Im gonna start flowering soon.. Im getting impatient.. What you guys think? They ready yet?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

I really just wanna get rid of the males.. So I can put the females closer together and drop the lights.. I think its about time... Maybe 1 more week tops..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

about how tall are the.. i usually flower at or around 12inches, under a 400.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> about how tall are the.. i usually flower at or around 12inches, under a 400.


ya theyre about a foot right now.. theyve been 1 month vegging so far.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 15, 2010)

NO! JN go fer another 2 or 3 weeks man. UP ur last man. i KNOW u can do it.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> NO! JN go fer another 2 or 3 weeks man. UP ur last man. i KNOW u can do it.


 lol I knew ud say no shit im sick of these lights being on all day and night .. I guess I could hold out for 2 more weeks though...... start flowering around easter..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets do it!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

lol sounds like 3 yes and 1 no, i dunno fuzzy... lol.. Ill try to abstain for a bit longer i suppose....


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

U could always flower now, after they show sex, trash the cocks and revegg. Or take clones now, flower them to see whos got ballz..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 15, 2010)

well by the looks of that foliage ur werking with a FEW indicas, so stretch shouldnt be too much of an issue, i know thw lights get annoying. i have a T-12 on ALL DAY in my room right next to my bed for my clones.

just thought that u would wanna do a better than before.

thats wat my goal is EVERY GROW, 1up my last. 

DONT go the re-veg route, it messes with the plants hormones.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

ya maybe i will flower to figure out the sex and then re-veg like fditty is saying.. I was actually thinking about that earlier.. cause I really think the plants could be growing better if i could give them more light intensity by dropping tha light a bit...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

heeh.. fine fuzzy Ill do 2 more weeks which is DOUBLE the veg time for my last grow...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 15, 2010)

*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

smoking the LAST of my green from last grow as we speak


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^ thats NEVER a good thing....


----------



## newport78 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey JN we gunna hit up search again tonight?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 15, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Hey JN we gunna hit up search again tonight?


 shit i was just on. gotta get up early tomorrow so i cant.. tomorrow though!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 15, 2010)

aight imma hold u to that now. PM me when u get on.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

These Girls are NUTE HOGS!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

i mean seriously I dunno how much more nitrogen I can give em and they still are yellowish.....


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure are! Im hitting mine with veg nutes 6 weeks into flower. Thats the Skunk


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sure are! Im hitting mine with veg nutes 6 weeks into flower. Thats the Skunk


 ah i see.. Didnt know skunks were nute hogs like this.... Good to know though I thought it was my shitty soil...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was thinking about topping but Im afraid they wont respond well... What u guys think??


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ only twice have i done it tho. Still yellowing


----------



## Boneman (Mar 17, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I was thinking about topping but Im afraid they wont respond well... What u guys think??


*Personally, I like to just let them grow! I've topped and FIM'd and yeah its nice to have multiple colas but I like to just let them grow naturally. Maybe top one from each strain and compare the results  *

*I would also let them veg a bit longer....*


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

I topped mine. That could be my prob. Not sur if its the skunk for sure. But the LA, Slee and Og all eat big. So I assume its the skunk.imo


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

Boneman! Why we get the Nude thread shut down?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool guys thanks for the advice!!  I think I'll mix them up a nice nute cocktail!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Mar 17, 2010)

Very Nice grow! I'm happy to jump on board before flower is induced. I had to quote you on someone's thread about +rep and happen to click the Fab 5..subscribed +rep


----------



## JN811 (Mar 17, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Very Nice grow! I'm happy to jump on board before flower is induced. I had to quote you on someone's thread about +rep and happen to click the Fab 5..subscribed +rep


 why thanks dude lol glad to have you aboard


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 17, 2010)

*ME TOO! *


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hangoverszzzz?


----------



## PBFseedco. (Mar 18, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hangoverszzzz?




For the past couple years i haven't gone out on St patties. Just chilled home on some RIU


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hear ya, I cant stand the bar scene.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

ya dude, I got toooo drunk for my bday.. I wasnt even in the mood to drink on a wed.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 18, 2010)

not much of a drinker here, on occasion i guess.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

damn guys.. I was just looking at my last journal and look at my plants at day 19.. much bigger and greener..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

fucking fox farm i tell ya what...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

look at this shit day 25.... last grow...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

here are a few individual pics... of this grow..
CHECK BELlOW ATTATCHMENTS BUT THESE ARE MY FAVE FOUR..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry fuzzy, I know u arent gonna want to hear this but Im gonna start flowering next week.. They look mature enough, and itll be right around 6 weeks veg.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

those things r TINY!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

I know dude, wtf...  must be the soil....


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

either that or the fact that they are unstable strains... cause some are kinda big... Also, I need to sex them so I can drop the lights..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

seems like these strains arent bushy just tall.. check out this thread..Open Thread for Attitude Xmas DNA/skunk Beans


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im going to flower, then put the females into 5 gallon pots with Fox Farm OF, and drop the lights.. Id be willing to bet I see a HUGE improvement..


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 18, 2010)

You used mg moisture control right? I cant remember which one is in the blue pot but i think those are looking the best. Leaves are fucking giants.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> You used mg moisture control right? I cant remember which one is in the blue pot but i think those are looking the best. Leaves are fucking giants.


 nah i used some other even cheaper shit... I guess I learned my lesson..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

just talked to my bro and he said hed take me to the hydro shop sometime this week!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

here it is.. knew the pics were here somewhere ...


----------



## fishindog (Mar 18, 2010)

looking great man!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> You used mg moisture control right? I cant remember which one is in the blue pot but i think those are looking the best. Leaves are fucking giants.


ya thats the sleestack, everyone else whos growing these seeds seems to think its the strongest cross-breed...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

fishindog said:


> looking great man!


Thanks dude!!


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 18, 2010)

anyways dude your grows are amazing. keep that shit up.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

fuzzy i hear what ur saying.. its just my situation doesnt allow me to veg for long periods of time.. believe me dude, i wish i could veg for like 3 months its just not possible in my little closet trying to stay under the radar in my small 400 sq foot apartment building.. Believe me when im out of this place and in a more secure location, I will veg for 3 months with no problem.. just not an options here... I just want them in and out a.s.a.p. ... plus remember how tall they were last time? The biggest one is already 2 feet.. if that triples im fucked... I will start next week after i get some ffof and new pots.. dude believe me i apprecite your concern and really have thought about it.. I appeciate the advice! You have been helping me since the begining! 

Thanks alot Norma!  Ill try to keep it up..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 18, 2010)

believe me if you saw my apartment ud understand.. plus im on financial aid and if i get busted im FUCKED my school costs $35,000 a year.. and i dont pay a penny for it..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 19, 2010)

and i aint goin no where, i could dig it! ur in a DAMN APPT!!!!! DAMN ur fukin NUTS dood!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> and i aint goin no where, i could dig it! ur in a DAMN APPT!!!!! DAMN ur fukin NUTS dood!!


lmfao.. i live in the hood too.. every other car is a cop. and im not exagerating. Jump out boys, helicopters, blue light cameras, everything... 

Last time I was flowering EVERY single person who came into my condo building's hallways could smell pot... My landlord has one of her best friends above me. My ceilings are paper thin and my nieghbors have complained on MULTIPLE times about buzzing from my fans running, I tell em its my fan but they are conviced its an eletrical problem.. and thats only to get started.. ahhh Fuzzy, its gotta be nice to be legal......


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 20, 2010)

TOO MUCH INFO! fix that, ASAP.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

nah whats too much dude, it dont matter its not like theyre on here..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have my shit set on private.. only registered users can see it... but i took part out..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 20, 2010)

better. u never kno dood.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

Those muthfuchas are gonna stink! That skunk #1 is just that, SKUNK! Condo in the hood?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Those muthfuchas are gonna stink! That skunk #1 is just that, SKUNK! Condo in the hood?


 lmfao, dude thats what im worried about. Im getting the carbon filter from my cousin on Easter plus im gonna get ONA gel.. gotta play this shit safe, its #1 priority but sometimes i forget that shit


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just gave up on my Ona bucket last Tues. Im in a cold basement, sealed room. Stanky up stairs! Had to get a CanFan33. $225. Well worth it tho. No more searchin 'low-odor' strains. Youll be happy with it....


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

well fuzzy, i think ull be happy to know i only vegged 19 days last time.. so its still 2 weeks longer than last time......

These girls have been growing like crazy for the past few days..  I seemed to fix the yellowing problem too...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry guys camera's being a bitch.. cant seem to get good pics... ill get some in a few days!  They're looking nice though


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sure do! Imma say that back right biggun, has a HUGE COCK he wants to show u! My males from the skunk train . Grew huge fast, faster than most males ive had from other strains. Save some pollen.. U have the genetics to do some shit


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

shit dude.. im hoping the biggest, sleestack, is a female.. I really dont have the room to save any males


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

My dudes had pollen within 2 weeks. Throw him in closet, give like 2hrs of light a day.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> My dudes had pollen within 2 weeks. Throw him in closet, give like 2hrs of light a day.


 thats some risky business... I dont wanna pollenate my females


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, then chop his head off!! Fingers crossed its a she tho...


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Your girls are looking mighty fine =D I will for sure keep any eye on your progress... Thx again also for your positive comments in my thread. Really appreciate it =]


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well we have some preflowers! just a few but it makes me


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

heres a pic of how my fans set up ghetto fabulous or what !


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't remember reading it or not but did you take clones? If not you really should because its not like these seeds are going to be for sale ever again. I find that all the crosses root well except my Kandy Kush cross it's been in my bubble cloner for 2 weeks and only 1 out 5 is barely showing roots.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

I didnt intend to but now that u say that maybe I will.. I'll need to get some rooting gel next time im at the store..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ghetto FAN! Naw not really, ive seen worse. Gotta love those pre-flowers


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

JN, ive found that if the fan is pointed up towards the bulb it helps with the temps ALOT more. love the G fan tho. and congrats on the daughters.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, upwards pointing will push the hot air to the ceiling..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya ive also noticed that.. once i clear out the males i intend to get another fan in their. the only reason i have it like that is cause i wanna strengthen the stems for now..


----------



## riddleme (Mar 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ya ive also noticed that.. once i clear out the males i intend to get another fan in their. the only reason i have it like that is cause i wanna strengthen the stems for now..


Fan making stems stronger is one of those myths that won't die,,,,

It doesn't 

Aiming it at the light is best way to go, circulates air and keeps temps down

also best if fan is low blowing up


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

yea kinda sounds like an urban legend to me too. But I know air flow is good for the plants.. or at least ive read that it is. Its not hot in my closet right now, maybe mid 70s, but if it starts getting hotter I will definetely point it up towards the light.. Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

I use Soma' twist to strengthen mine.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

alright i repositioned it.. heres how it looks now ..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> alright i repositioned it.. heres how it looks now ..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

FUZZY!! U froze my phone with ur 'RIU biggest thread' post!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

lmfao, that shit looks ghetto.. as long as it gets the job done


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Fan making stems stronger is one of those myths that won't die,,,,
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> ...


its no MYTH!! LOL. 
it really DOES strengthen the stem, but only wen they r YOUNG seedlings.
 


Fditty00 said:


> FUZZY!! U froze my phone with ur 'RIU biggest thread' post!


MUW HAHAhAHAHA!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats why they make stakes. Whatever makes u comfy.




Muh hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

I dunno if my closet or fuzzy's bathroom is more ghetto fabulous


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

they love it in there, every once in a while a blast of humidity. lol.

getto? im just growing.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuzzys bathroom. FO SHO! Ill let u know for sure, when I crash at his pad for the San Fran Cannibis Cup


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

OH WAT! another one. lol. im gettin my tickets in a few days to the one on the 17-18 of april.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh shit i might have to crash too Fuzzy, I call bathroom!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

When? Where is the 2nd? Mi goo toooo Ja-maa-ka dot weeek yaa kno


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

wake up and walk in to J hugging the blue widow.

shit we might have to get a hotel before too!

JN, got sum xtra cash to throw around to go? tickets r only 24 bucks fer both days.

cow palace in san fransico, its not the cannibus cup, its the cannibus EXPO! but there will be on-site consumption at cow palace.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn dude, Id seriously love to take u up on that but I got school... I dunno what my schedules gonna look like then..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

never been to cali b4 either  wanted to check it out for a while now


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

its cool! probably even better if u aint been and ur goin to go THROO the whole shit to go with. throo LA to fresno area up to oakland and on to SF!

its gunna be a MOB, but a fun one at that. i ve driven it before to pick up thizz out in oakland, its ok tho.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pstt giggity-gigity! Wait for it.....wait for it. Chuckle chuckle chuckle


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, yea...now u wait for it. just wait.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

Id like to go, but my MMJ card isnt valid in Cali. Im sure the cops aint gonna do shot anyway. $5 tix?ha


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuzzy, you reffering me to ppl now, lmfao... I get ppl pming me non stop for help already...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

LoL, u know the topic of wat he was on.

yea, ur not alone.


we are all on here fer a good 10-16 hours a day....or i am. lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

nah its cool. Im on here WAY too much..... It will change once it gets nice out though  
either that or if i actually start working again


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

this girl im currently fucking has 4 jobs, goes to school full time, and has an internship.. All I do is smoke weed, live off the goverment, go on RIU, play xbox, and occasionally go to class.. fuck im a bum...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 22, 2010)

I work full time, married, got a kid, expensive hobbies, play xbox, insomniac, and stay on here 24/7 365! RIU bum, and lovin it Midwest-side lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 22, 2010)

JN811 said:


> this girl im currently fucking has 4 jobs, goes to school full time, and has an internship.. All I do is smoke weed, live off the goverment, go on RIU, play xbox, and occasionally go to class.. fuck im a bum...



my girl works for an escort agency (phone OP) and for an auto shop, AND goes to skool....i, got to community service (to stay out of jail), grow, smoke, and i live off slangin a lil here and there.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha love it...


----------



## mv400 (Mar 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> its cool! probably even better if u aint been and ur goin to go THROO the whole shit to go with. throo LA to fresno area up to oakland and on to SF!
> 
> its gunna be a MOB, but a fun one at that. i ve driven it before to pick up thizz out in oakland, its ok tho.


Or you could take more scenic 101 route from LA to SF. Damn why didn't I hear that cup while I was living in Oakland. Anyhow, for those who has never been to Cali, go to SF the best place in whole US in my opinion  ahh the memories... trainwreck, Raider games, skinny dipping


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looky this guy!^^^^^^ aint seen u in weeks.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 23, 2010)

was busy as a bee for couple weeks. I am about to harvest one of the girls next week, the other one in 2 weeks (if trichomes are 50/50 clear/cloudy).


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

just transplanted a couple of the girls... suprisingly they were already rootbound.. These things got TONS of roots...They were 2 Kandy kush one is def. a female and the other is the HUGE one.. still not sure but im thinking its a female! wish me luck!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

o yea. i tossed a few males too.. 2 og kush and something else.. Looks like I got at least 6 males  Im thinking Im gonna end up with 5-7 females... which was wat i was counting on


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 24, 2010)

JN811 said:


> heres a pic of how my fans set up ghetto fabulous or what !


LOL you setup looks strangely like mine. I know there must be more Ghetto Growers out there. I am gonna take some pics in an hour or so to show you. Its awesome.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

lmfao, wire, twine, duct tape, and garbage bags are some of the tools in my "ghetto arcenal"


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

Some more pics...
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/757780d1269473995-fab-5-dna-genetics-000_0022-2-.jpg


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 24, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lmfao, wire, twine, duct tape, and garbage bags are some of the tools in my "ghetto arcenal"


Hahahahahahahahah!!


Sux about the malez these others are lookin good tho.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

ya some of those are males, just wanna make sure before i get rid of them.. the third pic is the big one im hopings a female, shell show by tomorrow for sure..

edit: sorry its the fourth pic of the ones paisted into the thread.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Mar 24, 2010)

Plants look so nice and HEALTHY!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks dude, trying to keep em that way


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here we go, my ghetto steez.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ohhhh, I think KronIc might have u J!


----------



## haze2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Subscribed!! Haze2


----------



## mv400 (Mar 25, 2010)

Your cat's eyes looks so bloodshot...


----------



## newport78 (Mar 25, 2010)

Im with MV dude...Hes fucked up >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

probably guys, fucking cats a nut.. her names "stink rat" She loves eating them leaves.. Everytime I open that door she runs over..

Good to have you haze2

I knew I recognized u from somewhere kronic, we were having that debate over "rootbound: fact or fiction" lol.. U showed me you can grow big plants in small containers  but i still think i got the ghetto closet grow  We should start a thread.. "most ghetto closet grow- post ur pics!"


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 25, 2010)

cat looks blowed. Learned in botany today that if you have natural gas heat instead of electricity heat its much harder to grow plants inside becuase they put off ethylene gas. Plants near this gas can cuase the leave to drop prematurely. thats why my fan leaves die. im guessin


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> cat looks blowed. Learned in botany today that if you have natural gas heat instead of electricity heat its much harder to grow plants inside becuase they put off ethylene gas. Plants near this gas can cuase the leave to drop prematurely. thats why my fan leaves die. im guessin


Hey....I didnt blow my cat.. its a girl  lol... Interesting fact, never heard that.. let see some updates norma Ive been waiting.. Btw the big Kandykush ive been waiting on is a....................................................GIRL!! Horay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Big congrats bro. Lol, the cat looks blowed....not blowed..lol. Pics coming in about an hour they've grown so much.


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 25, 2010)

yea just learned that interesting fact today. learning some pretty cool things in that class.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> Big congrats bro. Lol, the cat looks blowed....not blowed..lol. Pics coming in about an hour they've grown so much.


  blowed or blown?! lol 
Excited to see em, Ill be anxiously waiting


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> yea just learned that interesting fact today. learning some pretty cool things in that class.


I always wanted to take a botany class.. They dont offer it at my school


----------



## riddleme (Mar 25, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> cat looks blowed. Learned in botany today that if you have natural gas heat instead of electricity heat its much harder to grow plants inside becuase they put off ethylene gas. Plants near this gas can cuase the leave to drop prematurely. thats why my fan leaves die. im guessin


Should be good for the plants as Ethylene gas is used to make females, should also be putting off CO2

Perhaps those are questions you should ask in your class???


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

8 confirmed females... all males are gone.. Just topped the biggest kandykush.. I had a feeling it was gonna be 6 feet tall(already probably around 3 feet), so i figured its for the best.. Can someone tell me what i can expect from the topped plant now.. It will stop growing vertically, correct?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 25, 2010)

CONGATS!!!!!

glad to see u got 8! thats gunna be SUM harvest man.
ull be glad to hear my hydro plant ate the BLOOMBASTIC with NO issues, not a single burn. and i accidentaly added a ML or 2 more than i should have!! shes a tough girl this one.

BUT cant wait to see sum hairs on those girls!!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> CONGATS!!!!!
> 
> glad to see u got 8! thats gunna be SUM harvest man.
> ull be glad to hear my hydro plant ate the BLOOMBASTIC with NO issues, not a single burn. and i accidentaly added a ML or 2 more than i should have!! shes a tough girl this one.
> ...


Thanks Fuzzy! Im fond of a couple in particular.. One LA Confidential, looking oh so sexy, and then the MOSTER Kandykush that i topped.. I hate to play favorites with my girls though Plus, I now realize that the underdogs sometimes come through to be the best


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

wtf y cant i access my RIU??


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 25, 2010)

somebody spilled bong water on the server.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol fuzzy u see that thread started about you?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone else hate FuZZyBuDz?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

i guess i have that effect. 

lol


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on all the females! Look forward to seeing your ladies progress. I topped a plant first week of flower and it yielded about a qp. This was vegged to about 4 feet and grew to almost 6 feet even after being topped first week of flower. The strain was stargazer from delta 9 labs. You might be able to see pics if you look way backin my threads.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> Congrats on all the females! Look forward to seeing your ladies progress. I topped a plant first week of flower and it yielded about a qp. This was vegged to about 4 feet and grew to almost 6 feet even after being topped first week of flower. The strain was stargazer from delta 9 labs. You might be able to see pics if you look way backin my threads.


 damn dude, so its gonna keep growing vertically huh?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

I still cant log in properly! Oh yeah, Fuzzy sux!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

Can someone tell me what this is?? Right on the corner of the node? It looks kind of like a pollen sack, but this plant has pistils.. Do i have a hermi.. I really hope not...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I still cant log in properly! Oh yeah, Fuzzy sux!!



that guy is SUCH a doushe.

GREAT females tho JN, cant wait to see sum hairs on em.

i think ur OK on the hermie thing, but watch it and give it a few days.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 26, 2010)

I think pollen sack is round shape. I don't think it would be a sign of hermie plant. On SLH I pulled something like that thinking it was a pollen sack. Then 2 weeks ago I saw one that I missed and there were pistils coming out of it. If it had been a sign of plant going hermie I would have been picking up bananas and flaming about it here on RIU  ... So, I guess it is something to do with genes


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys.. thats good to hear mv.. I was thinking maybe pistils will shoot outta it..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

oh and I just talked to my cousin an hour ago and he said hes giving me a m.h., h.p.s., 2 exhaust (cooltube) fans, carbon filter, a bunch of nutes, and some Dutch Passion blueberry seeds... ALL FOR FREE!!   Ill get it all on Easter Sunday!  I told him Id hook him up with a oz when its done thats like $700 worth of shit i think its worth it


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> oh and I just talked to my cousin an hour ago and he said hes giving me a m.h., h.p.s., 2 exhaust (cooltube) fans, carbon filter, a bunch of nutes, and some Dutch Passion blueberry seeds... ALL FOR FREE!!   Ill get it all on Easter Sunday!  I told him Id hook him up with a oz when its done thats like $700 worth of shit i think its worth it


lucky bum you! shit if u dont need one of the fans let me know!! it sure gunna get hott this summer.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

i will dude.. need one for the carbon filter, might try and cool my light with the other, I dunno I gotta figure out how Im gonna do it.. Ill def. let you know when I get it if I have any shit I dont need..and it better be a hot summer last summer sucked  at least here it did...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

Killer.

just got back from digging a trench....WOO HOO!!

TIME 2 MEDICATE!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn dude! All that shit? I thought u were bullshittin. While he is there, ask him to set it up. We dont need u hangin Carbons with shoestrings Muh Hahahahahaha


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Damn dude! All that shit? I thought u were bullshittin. While he is there, ask him to set it up. We dont need u hangin Carbons with shoestrings Muh Hahahahahaha


 ahahahaha  probably will .. either that or duct tape and twine....

Easters at my parents house so he wont be here... He use to grow a full room with his buddy, but hes married now and has a baby so he doesnt use it anymore and his buddy moved outta state..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2010)

HEY!!!! shoe strings are THE SHIT!! im a STRONG shoe-string supporter!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## newport78 (Mar 26, 2010)

I use boot strings/bread ties >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 26, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 26, 2010)

I use plastic wire that is kinda formed like yarn!!!!! attached straight to the top of the light, dangerous no? I think not. (lol)

Those thing you got poppin out on the side have got to be pistils just making their way into the world. If your using regular seeds, dont worry about hermies man. Live and let grow.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Mar 26, 2010)

I got some shoe string hanging my 4ft T5


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well guys wwe have a new member to the Fab 5 fam.. here she is!!!!




picked her up for $2.50 at the grocery store.. smells great.. and looks bug/disease free... figured if i get it to grow big enough ot can help combat the skunk a bit


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 27, 2010)

The rosemary should help... i would think so at least.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> The rosemary should help... i would think so at least.


 ya dude, me too, I think itll be like a natural air freshener.. I wanna get it huge though... Plus i got the carbon filter so I should be good...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good thinkin! Might have to pick one up


----------



## Normajean1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea sounds like it. No doubt with the carbon filter. We need to not have the neighboors smellin your stuff this time.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Good thinkin! Might have to pick one up


 ya dude, i was thinking it was a good idea for all growers to have. Its a very potent smell, I can smell it from 4 feet away.. I think if I grow it to its potential it will def. leave a nice minty smell in my room which I would imagine will overpower the skunk smell..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

plus even if im wrong i can make some badass shampoo outta it


----------



## Drifter126 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like you `ve got a full house.I`ve got some sharksbreath commin.I`m in for da Party..Stay Happy,Healthy,and High...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuck shampoo! I want some Poke Chopzzz! What kind of directions does it have? I kill ALL plants that arent MJ. 18/6? Nutes? Do I need some Subcool Super Soil for it?lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

lmfao  all it says is keep lightly wet. I dont think it takes much work at all to grow it.. Plus my parents grew some last summer and the shit grows like vines.. very fast and doesnt need much care


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sold! Gettin some tommorrow!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome Drifter! I'll try


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Sold! Gettin some tommorrow!


hahaha, we can have a rosemary grow off  who knows, maybe we'll help all of the MJ growers worldwide


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Shiiitttt! Grow off? Fuzzy and Roc got the Blue Widow. We got Rosemary! Hahahahah 


Produce section? Game on!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

hahahahahaha... mine was in the flower section.. I dunno if ull find it at ur grocery store.. I got it from Dominicks if ya got those by you..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ill find some somewhere. Home D gotta have it


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

lmfao, every 30 second u got a new avatar...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

DAMN I miss chris farley!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

I seen Stewie, then the Farley. HAD to rock the Farley! EPIC


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

me and fditty got a grow off going.. wanna get down fuzzy??


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Im in! I just gotta go get some rosemary >.>


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do u have it in the room? Does it make any diff?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Newports in! Do we gotta make a thread in the Gardening section? Lol never been there before... Prolly not alot of viewers!!Haha


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Do u have it in the room? Does it make any diff?


 ya i do.. its on the top shelf next to the cfls.. I have no idea honestly how much light it needs but i figure, y not?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Newports in! Do we gotta make a thread in the Gardening section? Lol never been there before... Prolly not alot of viewers!!Haha


 ahahahaha ... lmfao.. i dunno if we should venture over to that side... probably a lot of 60 yr olds growing tomatoes and what not...


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Allrighty then. Grow off! Ill grab it tomm. Should I het the Indica or Sativa pheno


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Im in! I just gotta go get some rosemary >.>


 awesome  this is gonna be some fun!! rule- no looking up how to grow rosmary or reading directions of any kind!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

Id say sativa


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay no directions I can do that. I think we should venture over there though I mean its only temporary right?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Allready broke the rules. While u were writing those posts, i googled rosemary growing. To stay fair. This is exactly what i readhttp://gardening.about.com/od/vegetablepatch/a/Rosemary.htm

Indica pheno it is! Newport u in??


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://gardening.about.com/od/vegetablepatch/a/Rosemary.htm


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea somebody make a thread. We'll get our ideas up and see how diffirent this is going to be.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

lmfao, im excited guys..! cant wait.. Ill start a thread give me a min.

Fuzzy you in or what!?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Im gonna go to the gardening section, stayin 'invisable'lol. Ill make sure the coast is clear!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Shot coast os clear. There talkin bout street prices of Opium, grow Shrooms. Were good!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nobodys going to be interested...YAY!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope mine doesnt hermie. Pollenate my buds. Roseweed, tastes like turkey dinnah Who needs Cheetos, I got Turkey weed!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

lmfao, only 4 ppl viewing the gardening section... https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/316199-official-rosemary-grow-off.html#post3962182


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I got 2nd post!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

JN811 said:


> me and fditty got a grow off going.. wanna get down fuzzy??





Hahahhahaaaa! i just planted an onion??


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

onions dont count fuzzy


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 27, 2010)

well all got other than ganja is grape vine tomatoes, mint chocolate plant, sugar plant, sweet peas, carrotts, green onions, radishes, and corn.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

I got you beat! I got about 15 of my acres thats nothing but farm land plus my garden and my indoor grows


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

my last journal was like 27 pages total.. this ones already 52 and not a bud in sight........


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just shows you have good company. Wish mine was this big maybe I wouldnt be so damn bored >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

lol but ur here on mine so u still shouldnt be bored.. btw u down for some COD?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hell yes im stuck watching full metal alchemist >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 27, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Hell yes im stuck watching full metal alchemist >.>


 ahahah I never could watch that show...........


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well have fun talking but fuck this im getting on COD


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

MW2 Everyhoes!!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 27, 2010)

Stealing my shit >.>


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 27, 2010)

Been blowin ur thread up too...


----------



## newport78 (Mar 28, 2010)

Noticed. Your like a scuicide bomber you know it?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ayayayayayayaya


----------



## JN811 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think...Im going to ScrOG my plants once I get my new shit.. Anyone know where i can buy chicken wire? Home Depot?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply (I like tractor supply they have real chicken wire and its cheaper)


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

The shiny shit is neem oil fyi.. They're getting pretty damn big  I wont say what I wanna pull of these girls but at least 2-3 times what i did last grow


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

<--- Drooling.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Them fuckers are LARGE! Careful. They stretch somethin terrible


----------



## mv400 (Mar 29, 2010)

They look darn good. Saying no more so not to jinx it


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks fellas, what u talkin bout fditty? my closet is actually perfect for me to do ScrOG ..  I dont think they're gonna grow much more though, theyve seemed to slow down a bit..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Theyre gunna be monsters the way theyre going.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

ya, probably about 4-5 feet im thinking.. same size as my "Ice" last grow  but this grow Im gonna have a better set up so hopefully pull a bit more than the 2 1/2 per plant last grow  plus i have experience now


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

How long did you veg for this time?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

only 19 days... hold up ill show some pics..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

\


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

ohhh brings me back to the good ol days


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Iv seen those >.> By the way im on COD if you want to play.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

as you can see, i totally fucked up with the nutes lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Iv seen those >.> By the way im on COD if you want to play.


 nah i gotta write a paper, later tonight ill play though...


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^ You mean you have to ROLL a paper >.>


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 29, 2010)

The Danq Cinq. Lookin' good, JN811. My KB/Sk will be 8 wks on 4/20; they may need longer but I'll have a good taste.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

4-5 feet, didnt know how much height u were allowed. You'll b aight


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

I was suppose to go to court to see "how it works" for my forensic class... I figured Ive been there so many times I could just BS it all.. so heres what I got so far.. btw the Dui case.. was me  I plan to just write stories of shit ive been arrested for in the past...


I attended the **************** on Thursday March 18, located at************. I arrived there at 10:20 a.m. and there was about twenty people waiting in line to go through the metal detectors. They had the lines split up by gender. The police officers directed everyone through, and despite their grumpy demeanor, it was a relatively quick process. I walked to the information desk located on the main floors, center- Island. I told the employee on-duty that I was writing a paper for class and she directed me to the second floor, saying &#8220;that&#8217;s where the good cases are.&#8221; She told me that room, 201, had a case that started in 10 minutes. 

When I got to the room and sat down in the back because the room was pretty packed. I observed all of the attorneys chatting and looking over files. The bailiff instructed the courtroom to rise as the judge walked in and directed everyone to shut off their phones. Everyone sat down as the clerk began to read off the first name. I decided to stop taking notes after I witnessed the bailiff tell someone to put their newspaper away.

It seemed like there was a large variety of cases, from petty misdemeanors to more severe felonies. I observed a number of quite interesting cases, yet it seemed like 2/3 of the cases received continuances. One of the cases that particularly sticks out in my mind was a DUI case. The accused was a twenty something year old guy, who got pulled over for improper lane use. The officer had him perform sobriety tests, yet she turned her spotlight off before having the suspect perform the tests. The lawyer called for, I believe it was 409, at which time the prosecutor and defense both approached the bench. The defendant did not blow into the breathalyzer and without the only the only other piece of possible evidence the state had a weak case it seemed. The defendant opted to accept the plea bargain, which the judge offered after the 409, a fine for improper lane use. The DUI was dropped. I found it particularly interesting that the arresting officer.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice plan and plant! how did u miss that beast???


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

fucking dike rookie bitch cop was as crooked as they come.. Ill admit.. I was drunk , and I know she knew I was drunk... But I was the type of drunk where ur better at everything  .... BUT she followed me from a bar, which is illegal for cops to do.. Then, and I swear to God about this, I passed every sobriety test with flying colors... She still arrested me. I asked, "why am I being arrested?" she wouldnt answer me.. I said, " I know for a fact I passed every one of those tests." She wouldnt respond. Then this big black cop, her backup says, " those tests aren't based on pass or fail basis..." lmfao.. then what are they based on???? FUCKING PIGS!!!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I was confused as shit until I re read it >.>


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh by the way youd be further along if you werent playing FFA on COD


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

then I told her. "I cant wait till court, I guarentee I'll get out of this...." and i did


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^ the arrestimg officer what? Didnt use the breathalizer..Finish the story Paul Harvey


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Oh by the way youd be further along if you werent playing FFA on COD


 hahaha i needed a min. break... I was whoopin ass though


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> then I told her. "I cant wait till court, I guarentee I'll get out of this...." and i did


Typed to slow. Congratz on the dropped charge.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^ the arrestimg officer what? Didnt use the breathalizer..Finish the story Paul Harvey


 lmfao, she arrested me after I passed all tests with flying colors, towed my car and everything.... In court, she got destroyed.. Wouldnt even look at me... LMFAO.. I was being such a dick to her though, the whole time in the station, fucking up my fingerprints, pics, talking shit to her.. It was hilarious, I wish i had the tape...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

I refused to blow.. Me and my buddies were talking about NEVER BLOWING if u get pulled over literally an hour before.. It was fate i suppose..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

That bitch is gonna be waitin to nail ur ass one day!lollol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Typed to slow. Congratz on the dropped charge.


 thanks dude, i woulda gone to trial but my lawyer was trying to charge me an extra $1000 if it did.. Still ended up costing me $2000


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> That bitch is gonna be waitin to nail ur ass one day!lollol


 nah, i will never drive in that city again... She told me she was an art major.. Total corrupt dike... Shes the reason I wanna be a lawyer to protect ppl from crooked cops like herself...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

ive been arrested 4 times and still have a clean record....  gotta love our legal system


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

She told u she was an art major? Random!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

I asked she had tats all over her, i hadda know.. def. looked like an art major to me


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ive been arrested 4 times and still have a clean record....  gotta love our legal system



shit not me. LoL.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Still not as bad as me. From the time I was 3 till I hit 13 I had the cops called on me no less than 3 times a day.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

lmfao, I just remembered I said to her multiple times, " Wow, I bet it's hard getting respect as a woman officer..." ahahaah


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ghetto ass cops! Expose them muthafuchas


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

man, for real, woman officers are the worst thing possible. They all have got something to prove.. That they can cut it in a man dominated occupation.... I have another story to share, but i gotta get a bit more done on this paper..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Get it done man...I regret dropping out your ass better not fuck up il kick your ass...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

gotta stop smoking, this papers taking too long and is kinda confusing


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

lmfao.. ok father....


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Good boy


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Revised copy.. hopefully it makes a bit more sense now... 
I attended the ................... Courthouse on Thursday March 18, located at ................... Ave. I arrived there at 10:20 a.m. and there was about twenty people waiting in line to go through the metal detectors. They had the lines split up by gender. The police officers directed everyone through, and despite their grumpy demeanor, it was a relatively quick process. I walked to the information desk located on the main floors, center- Island. I told the employee on-duty that I was writing a paper for class and she directed me to the second floor, saying &#8220;that&#8217;s where the good cases are.&#8221; She told me that room, 201, had a case that started in 10 minutes. 

When I got to the room and sat down in the back because the room was pretty packed. I observed all of the attorneys chatting and looking over files. The bailiff instructed everyone to shut off their phones. After which, he directed everyone to rise as the judge walked in. Everyone sat down as the clerk began to read off the first name. I decided to stop taking notes after I witnessed the bailiff tell someone to put their newspaper away.

It seemed like there was a large variety of cases, from petty misdemeanors to more severe felonies. I observed a number of quite interesting cases, yet it seemed like 2/3 of the cases received continuances. 

One of the cases which particularly sticks out in my mind was a DUI case. The accused was a twenty something year old guy that got pulled over for improper lane use. The officer had him perform sobriety tests, yet she turned her spotlight off before having the suspect perform the tests. The lawyer called for, I believe it was 409, at which point the prosecutor and defense attorney both approached the bench. The judge then looked over the defendants file and offered a plea bargain to the defendant.

The defendant refused to blow into a breathalyzer and without the only the only other piece of possible evidence the state had a weak case. The defendant opted to accept the plea bargain, which was a fine for improper lane use and the DUI was dropped. 

A few people in the courtroom accompanied their children, even though of their children were considered adults. It seemed to me, that the judge did go a bit lighter on 17-20 year olds that were accompanied


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

ya dont gotta read it again.. lmfao  just figured id post it


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

The defendant refused to blow into a breathalyzer and without _*the only the only*_ other piece of possible evidence the state had a weak case. The defendant opted to accept the plea bargain, which was a fine for improper lane use and the DUI was dropped.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

good catch newport!


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Theres a few more in there if your really worried il point them all out.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

this papers 1/4th of my grade and I just started it a few hours ago... its cool dude, ill revise it again before im done..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well give me a yes or no. Itll let you move on to writing more.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

nah its cool dude, ill catch it next time around


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll post it when im done u can then if u want


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

I probably will out of boredom. Probably be tomorrow though I just took a shit load of stuff il be out soon lol


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol its due tomorrow.. o well its cool...


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it was only loritabs a bowl pack some prozac and some muscle relaxers...I should be okay for a couple hours if I can type >.>


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ill be done within 30 mins. ill post it..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Man could i plead drug addiction if I murdered my girlfriend right now? I mean you know forensics so I hope you know a little law


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

shit nm ive spent that 30 min. watering / adjusting my light


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

lmfao,hahah I highly doubt it dude... ya im a crim. justice major.. wanted to go to law school but we'll see..


----------



## newport78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well that problems solved (GF) Had to put my size 14 steel toes up her ass...Cant believe my girls are already 4 weeks in dude.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok here it is.. still needs correcting and a few more paragraphs of me bashing "police conduct"

I attended the $$$$ Courthouse on Thursday March 18, located at $#$$$ Ave. I arrived there at 10:20 a.m. and there was about twenty people waiting in line to go through the metal detectors. They had the lines split up by gender. The police officers directed everyone through, and despite their grumpy demeanor, it was a relatively quick process. I walked to the information desk located on the main floors, center- Island. I told the employee on-duty that I was writing a paper for class and she directed me to the second floor, saying thats where the good cases are. She told me that room, 201, had a case that started in 10 minutes. 

When I got to the room and sat down in the back because the room was pretty packed. I observed all of the attorneys chatting and looking over files. The bailiff instructed the court room to shut off their phones. After which, he directed everyone to rise as the judge walked into the courtroom. Everyone sat down as the clerk began to read off the first name. I decided to stop taking notes after I witnessed the bailiff yell at someone to put their newspaper away.
It seemed like there was a large variety of cases, from petty misdemeanors to more severe felonies. I observed a number of quite interesting cases, yet it seemed like 2/3 of the cases received continuances. 

One of the cases which particularly sticks out in my memory was a DUI case. The accused was a twenty something year old guy that got pulled over for improper lane use. The officer had him perform sobriety tests, yet she turned her spotlight off before having the suspect perform the tests. The lawyer called for, I believe it was 409, at which point the prosecutor and defense attorney both approached the bench. The judge then looked over the defendants file and offered a plea bargain to the defendant.

The defendant refused to blow into a breathalyzer and without the only other piece of possible evidence the state had a weak case. The defendant opted to accept the plea bargain, which was a fine for improper lane use and the DUI was dropped. 
A few people in the courtroom accompanied their children, even though of their children were considered adults. It seemed to me, that the judge did go a bit lighter on 17-20 year olds that were accompanied with a guardian. Often their fines just ended up as probation and a small fine sometimes accompanied with a lecture from the judge. 

Although most young defendants were accompanied by adult; there were a couple of 18 yr olds that showed up with no guardians. They had a marijuana case that they both plead not guilty too. It seemed that the young men were charged with possession for 6.8 grams of marijuana, falling under Illinois 2.5-10 misdemeanor policy. The officer told the judge the story of a car full of young adults was pulled over and the office found two bags of marijuana, one in the center council and one under the passengers seat. The young men both told stories of how others, not charged with a crime were the ones placing it both under the seat and in the center councel. It seems the officers took the driver and front seat passanger out of the car before the rest of the back seat. The boys were found not guilty. Once again because of police error.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

fucking pigs tried setting me up in that 2nd story... Yes i had weed.. and yes it was mine.. but i put it in the passanger door.. and the cops thought, fuck if it was under the seat it looks like he put it there so we get the driver and passanger....... fucked themselves over cause all I said was, "well if you found it under the seat, couldnt the person in the back seat put it their?" hahahahaha dumb fucking cop didnt say a word....  

10 seconds later the judge says " you boys needa hang out with a better crowd, dismissed"


----------



## JN811 (Mar 29, 2010)

heres my states laws... Im seriously considering cutting down to 5 plants after reading this.....

​ 
Possession of 2.5 grams or less of marijuana is a misdemeanor, punishable by up to 30 days in jail and a fine of up to $1,500. Possession of greater than 2.5 grams is punishable by up to six months in jail and a fine of up to $1,500. Possession of greater than 10 grams is punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,500. 
All possession of greater than 30 grams is considered a felony. Possession of greater than 30 grams is punishable by 1 - 3 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For a subsequent conviction, the penalty increases to 2 - 5 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For possession of greater than 500 grams, the penalty is 2 - 5 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For possession of greater than 2,000 grams the penalty is 3 - 7 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. For any possession of an amount greater than 5,000 grams the penalty is 4 - 15 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000.

*The cultivation of no more than five marijuana plants is a misdemeanor, punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,500. Cultivation of more than five plants is a felony, punishable by 1 - 3 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. Cultivation of more than 20 plants is punishable by 2 - 5 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000. The penalty for cultivation of more than 50 plants is 3 - 7 years in prison and a fine of up to $100,000.*

Casual delivery of marijuana is treated as possession. Manufacture or delivery of 2.5 grams or less is considered a misdemeanor and is punishable by up to six months in jail and a fine of up to $1,500, unless activity occurred in school zone, then up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,500. Manufacture or delivery of greater than 2.5 grams is punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine of up to $2,500 (in school zone: 1 - 3 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000). For manufacture or delivery of greater than 10 grams the penalty is 1 - 3 years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000 (in school zone: 2 - 5 years in prison and a fine of up to $50,000). For manufacture or delivery of more than 30 grams the penalty is 2 - 5 years in prison and a fine of up to $50,000 (in school zone: 3 - 7 years in prison and a fine of up to $100,000). The penalty for manufacture or delivery of greater than 500 grams is 3 - 7 years in prison and a fine of up to $100,000 (in school zone: 4 -15 years in prison and a fine of up to $200,000). The penalty for manufacture or delivery of greater than 2,000 grams is 4 - 15 years in prison and a fine of up to $150,000. Any manufacture or delivery of amounts greater than 5,000 grams is punishable by 6 - 30 years in prison and a fine of up to $200,000.
Bringing more than 2,500 grams into the state for manufacture or delivery is considered trafficking and the penalties are doubled. Any sale to a minor at least three years younger than the seller also doubles the penalty and fine.
When convicted of a drug-related offense, the court may impose an additional fine of at least the full street value of the marijuana seized.
For any first conviction for possession of less than 30 grams, cultivation of any amount or manufacture or delivery of less than fifty plants, the court can defer judgment, place the offender on probation for 24 months and upon successful completion of the probation the court can discharge the proceedings.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 31, 2010)

HERES THE MONSTER KUSHBERRY I TOPPED..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lookin purrty. Nice avatar! Newport, u get the Rose yet?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay I know its going to be a stupid question but umm...Rose?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rosemary....


----------



## newport78 (Mar 31, 2010)

No the way things stand itll be tomorrow.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 2, 2010)

U flipped those right??


----------



## newport78 (Apr 2, 2010)

Man my girls havent put out but like a 1/2" by 1/2" bud since they hit flower.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2010)

Kushberry/Skunk, 37 days of 12/12 (1000W)...2 plants, pics #2 and#3 are same one.
The pic with the yardstick is a clone off these, cut on 02/15, flipped on 03/17.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 2, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> Kushberry/Skunk, 37 days of 12/12 (1000W)
> The pic with the yardstick is a clone off these, cut on 02/15, flipped on 03/17.


DAMN dude, looking beautiful  

my kushberry is a MONSTER too, I topped her so hopefully Ill get 2 HUGE colas... I cant wait to see how it finishes


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2010)

I had some grow probs early in veg, but got back on track. These guys are strong, came back nice and green but never caught up. Still they have long colas that are full and swelling, along with good looking side-branch tops. One of mine is thin and sweet, the other stocky and skunky, both winners. The clones are even bigger, with really thick trunks. Got everybody pollinated w/ the male KB. Also hit a Hashplant and NLxSK, started some KB/Hashplant seeds last night!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at all those bud spots ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 






























Closets a Jungle ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

OH and in case I forget Happy Easter All!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Easter fucher!! Must b 25+ bud sites thats the reward of a long veg. Keep em healthy$$$$


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just counted 15 on that kushberry all at eye level... probably close to 25 total... I cant wait to get my shit tomorrow..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just thinkin, ur gonna need more light. Forgot about ur bro. Lookin forward to seeing the new 'shoestring' setup


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, im still debating between,800 watt hps, or 400 mh with 400 hps, or 800 watt hps with 175 watt blue spectrum cfls, what ya think?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^^ 800hps is all u need


----------



## newport78 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea id run 800 HPS and use that MH for a veg chamber if you can.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow- what a closet full! Looks like ur in for some fun. For what it's worth, I veg under 4 ft shop lights, flower under 1000HPS. Would like to upgrade the veg soon, it's minimal, but it is adequate.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ya im excited to see these girls flower


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

I still needa transplant 5 of them... I hope I can do it sometime this week...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mmmm. I dont like a transplant, while in flower. If it has worked for u, do it. Ive just found more probs, trans, while their switched. Stress is all, many of growers prolly do it. Give us a pic of the whole room if possible. I use my phone, so i know its tricky.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

Camera bateries dead, needa get some new ones... piece of shit i need a new one... I am pretty good at transplanting, rarely effects the plants.. plus the pots i got them in now have a coating, the rootball just slides right out.. I transplanted the others a couple weeks ago with no problems.. now they are bigger than the rest.Ill try to take a quick pic, hold up..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

shitty pic but thats all i can do right now..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

Kool. I just dont trans, cause once I get them to the size I want. I try to keep them there. Trans, let em stretch even more. But u got a filter and new light coming, u can handle it now...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

notice that MOSTER kushberry in the back, its fucking HUGE, I feel like it grows 3 inches everyday, Im 6 feet tall and its already up to the top of my chest... I dunno y that ones such a beast... btw I took the pics standing on my footlocker so they look a bit smaller..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Kool. I just dont trans, cause once I get them to the size I want. I try to keep them there. Trans, let em stretch even more. But u got a filter and new light coming, u can handle it now...


ya, I kinda feel like if they have room for the roots to spread, they allow the buds to get bigger though... I dunno maybe im wrong... They are in 2 gallon pots now, and when I transplanted the others the roots were completely wrapped around the soil.. and that was already 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

She showing pistils? I had one that looked great, looked like pistils, then... Ballzz


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

oh yea dude, they all have TONS of pistils shooting out everywhere... Def. NO males... once again, i wish i had a better camera to show em.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

2gallons, ohh. Most times, we forget the size. A pic taken, without a bic or beer bottle. Makes us think its HUGE. I do it, forgot to show the 16oz cup. Looked huge. Its not. What are u trans to?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

next few weeks are my favorite, when all the good shit starts happening


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

Im gonna get some 5 gallon buckets from home depot most likely, maybe some ocean forest


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

How much higher can they go, without hittin a light?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Im gonna get some 5 gallon buckets from home depot most likely, maybe some ocean forest



i HIGHLY recommend some perlite with that man. OF compacts over time, it gave me root rot during my flush.

lost all density right at the last possible moment.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^ that was the prob? That thread aint been open since. Unless I hit unsubcribe


I will say, I make Subs Supa soil. I use Light Warrior 1st. Then trans to Ocean Forest with Light mixed, on top of Subs soil. Always a week after trans, the new trans, roots pop thru the top. No matter how deep I trans it. Im just a firm beleiver of rootbound-no-more. Im doin my own strain, in 1-1/2gallon. After a few trys. Ill get a O each time. 12 plant legally, 4 cloning, 4 veggin, 4 flowering. Ummm


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> i HIGHLY recommend some perlite with that man. OF compacts over time, it gave me root rot during my flush.
> 
> lost all density right at the last possible moment.


That was depressing. I watched a awesome girl, turn junkie, over night


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

ya i noticed that last grow with my happy frog as well.. maybe ill get away from fox farm and just use mg


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy frog is just plain. U add what u want. Just like Sunshine #4. i didnt know that, til it was to late. I want Harvest Moon, Sub recokmends another. Both arnt avail to me. Bu there both under $10. U can prolly get them. Check, Organics, Subcools, Soils..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 3, 2010)

nah dude, happy frogs got lots of stuff in it... Its just a lighter mix than Ocean Forest... Ive read it and used it and didnt need nutes for a month.. It has perilite in it too just not alot.. It tends to compact as it gets older, and water wouldnt drain properly..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 3, 2010)

Im having kind of the same problem. Although im not so sure its the dirt as much as the girls. Up to once a day waterings here.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Frog, is the cleanest version. Its like Coco. U decide what u wanna use. Happy Frog has Bone, Blood meals. But the soil, is a fresh slate, sorta. Anyone help me? Its prolly a great trans, if trans this late. I just remember, it had no, NPK whatsoever..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What is the NPK of your soils?[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All of our soil products offer balanced nitrogen, phosphorous, and potassium. We pH adjust them to a neutral range of 6.3 &#8211; 6.8. Because of the premium organic ingredients that we use, there is no risk of burning your plants. Our soils are ready to use, right out of the bag. There is no NPK listed on our soil packages because they are not fertilizers, but growing mediums. The real power of our soils lies in the fact that they are teeming with beneficial micro-organisms. Our soils are never steam sterilized, which allows these microorganisms to thrive and convert the organic nutrients into a form the plant can utilize.[/FONT]

From fox farm website^^^


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

I believe you are thinking of "Light Warrior" 

*What&#8217;s the difference between the Happy Frog® soils and your other soil products, like Ocean Forest® and Original Planting Mix?*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Happy Frog*®* Soil Conditioner comes in a large, economical bale and is ideal for improving poor soils, mulching, and mixing into native soil for new in-ground plantings. Happy Frog*®* Potting Soil is an affordable alternative for container plantings that contains all the high-quality ingredients you expect from FoxFarm. Each bag is packed with earthworm castings, bat guano, mycorrhizae and humic acid to jump-start the garden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ocean Forest*®* is a premium mix that contains fine marine ingredients like fish, shrimp, crab, and kelp meal in addition to earthworm castings, bat guano, peat moss, and composted forest humus.[/FONT]

*When would I use Light Warrior® instead of a potting soil?*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Light Warrior*®* is actually a soiless medium designed just for starting seeds. It&#8217;s very lightweight and holds water well, which makes it perfect for germination. Be sure to thoroughly dampen Light Warrior*®* before adding seeds to make sure the water is absorbed. Once seeds germinate, use a continuous feeding program for seedling stage through harvest. For best results, see our feeding schedules.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Use a potting soil instead of Light Warrior*®* when you are potting up seedlings to a larger container or taking divisions or cuttings that will grow indoors in containers until they are ready to be transplanted into the garden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Back to top[/FONT]


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^^^ U know what I meant


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 4, 2010)

JN811 said:


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What is the NPK of your soils?[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All of our soil products offer balanced nitrogen, phosphorous, and potassium. We pH adjust them to a neutral range of 6.3  6.8. Because of the premium organic ingredients that we use, there is no risk of burning your plants. Our soils are ready to use, right out of the bag. There is no NPK listed on our soil packages because they are not fertilizers, but growing mediums. The real power of our soils lies in the fact that they are teeming with beneficial micro-organisms. Our soils are never steam sterilized, which allows these microorganisms to thrive and convert the organic nutrients into a form the plant can utilize.[/FONT]
> 
> From fox farm website^^^


Sub'd

I mix 2 parts FFOF 1 part happy frog and one part light warrior, I also add 4 tbs of bone meal per gallon of mix isually 16 tbs to mix a five gallon bucket of soil not quite full.

I use this soil mix when I transplant my veggy plants to move them to the flower room and that way they have everything htey need for hte first two or three weeks of flower.

Not saying this is right just throwing in my two cents I had hoped the light warrior would help keep the soil from compacting as hard.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 4, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> Sub'd
> 
> I mix 2 parts FFOF 1 part happy frog and one part light warrior, I also add 4 tbs of bone meal per gallon of mix isually 16 tbs to mix a five gallon bucket of soil not quite full.
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like the MoonShine Mix
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/258909-my-ultimate-soil-grow-using.html

prolly the most well known next to subcols soil mix for growing without added nutes


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 4, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Sounds a lot like the MoonShine Mix
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/258909-my-ultimate-soil-grow-using.html
> 
> prolly the most well known next to subcols soil mix for growing without added nutes


It does, the only reason I did this is because I had 3 partial bags that equaled close to five gallons 

I have no perlite though and fear I will now have problems over the next 60 days...


----------



## riddleme (Apr 4, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> It does, the only reason I did this is because I had 3 partial bags that equaled close to five gallons
> 
> I have no perlite though and fear I will now have problems over the next 60 days...


All the FF soils have perlite in em you should be ok


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

I may just get the same soil i got last time from the supermarket, its low on nutes but I have enough supplemental nutes (fox farm, botanicare) to get by. Plus the stuff is loaded with perilite. 

Nice to have you hamanu


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 4, 2010)

I use moonshine mix and love it. I still feed once or twice because I dont transplant but my plants seem to love the mix. I may start composting my mix though and adding some stuff so I don't have to keep buying all that soil. That shit gets expensive and I don't like the fact that Im always lugging soil into my house.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

just subscribed, plants are looking great.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got my shit, whos ready to see it?!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

post it up!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

So my cousin forgot the carbon filter hes shipping it to me tomorrow, btw nice to have you natro


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

how hard would it be to build a DIY cooltube?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks nice, lot better than the get up I have. (just started a grow journal would like input)


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

thank, ya it was all free, i have 1400 watts of light now  send the link over...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

thought you said you had to pay about 100 bucks for it
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318664-kid-ghetto-setup.html


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

nah, i told him id give him $200 when I harvested but he didnt ask for it.. I figure even if i just sell it ill make well over $200


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

you talking bout the harvest or the equipment, make over 200 for both.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

I bet on ebay that equipment would go for at least $400, probably more.. Harvest, I wont talk about but hopefully WAY WAY more...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

yay harvest will def make some bank. Got some good looking plants going, any idea how much you can expect for yield?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont really wanna disclose any #s but hopefully alot 

heres a pic of the mh constructed.. my cousin forgot a couple of pieces to the hood for the hps as well so im getting them shipped.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2010)

ah, that cat is in every picture, you place it there or is it photogenic lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^^ now i understand the saying curiosity killed the cat, she just loves checking out new shit i get...


----------



## 808fatcloudsTWO (Apr 4, 2010)

aye dude, where did you get those lights ??, n how much were they ??....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 4, 2010)

free from my cousin, I mean easter bunny....  400 watt hps, 400 watt mh, carbon filter, 2 inline fans, tons of nutes


----------



## newport78 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks good man. You know you want to give me a HPS


----------



## JN811 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heres what we have till i get ducting and what not for cooltubes....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 5, 2010)

only downside is I cant look at my plants anymore... too bright....

edit.. I added an exhaust fan to push air out of the closet.. My electric bills gonna be huge


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 5, 2010)

HUGE! Welcome to growing nobodys gonna fall asleep in that room.lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> HUGE! Welcome to growing nobodys gonna fall asleep in that room.lol


my plan in the very near future....

#1- Take off closet doors, buy Blackout cloth to replace it with...

#2- cut holes in the top blackout cloth size of the carbon filter for exhaust..

#3- Build a DIY cooltube for both lights

#4- Have a bountyful, safe harvest


----------



## JN811 (Apr 5, 2010)

fuck guys, im excited  more pics now with 3 fans funning, a comtorable 70 degrees with the doors cracked...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wft are u running? The one the right looks wayyy diff from the left. Mh and HPS?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 5, 2010)

ya 400 watt hps 400 watt mh... might change it a bit later in flowering to 800 watt hps.. I just know mh helps keep plants smaller and limits stretching plus im missing the sides of the hps reflector...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 5, 2010)

awesome, how long you been flowering them for now?


----------



## newport78 (Apr 5, 2010)

How long did you veg for any damn way?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 6, 2010)

*heres a couple more split into halves, i cant get em all in a pic*


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hell yeah!!! Is that a smoke detector on the floor?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 6, 2010)

lmfao, good eye.. ya it is, it ran outta batteries and kept beeping all night so i took it down.. I know prob. a bad idea with all the shit running, thanks for reminding me ill get some 9volts next time im at the store..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just changin my batteries the other day. Dont wanna play around without em. I thought it worked, u just keep it on the floor. Im like' smoke rises' wtf is he doin?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just gave the girls some shit...  Earth juice is some good shit


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 7, 2010)

Really nothing to say except...the room is full of some really healthy and vigorous plants! Keep it going!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

you guys all needa watch this ... the whole thing

[youtube]VPlc3X4KoB4[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]VPlc3X4KoB4[/youtube]


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking good! Are you trying my suggestion of the 2 to 1 iPhone x HTC touch, or the full spectrum together w the coolwhite Sony Ericsson V600? 

I heard of this guy who grew a seed to harvest in 17minutes using the sun and a magnifying glass...

Keep it real!

//CaL


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 7, 2010)

JN if you liked that other thread, the iPhone thread, I think you might find this amusing. 

I searched around here on the forum on the topic "flushing" and I found an amusing thread 
This guy starts a thread and asks this:




> I've read a bit about flushing nutes about a week b4 flowering. This is my first grow and plants are looking quite nice. They have been flowering forever and i would say they better b done in 2-4 weeks. anyways i read that you must flush a week b4 cutting those bitches down. I would like to ask what the consequences will b if i dont do this.



4 minutes later he posts these questions:





> And also, flushing is simply overdosing the plants with water, correct? If its that simple, how do i know how much water is safe to give them at once?


​​

4 minutes after that he posts this: ​​




> well, i've picked the plants and microwaved them allready and contrary to what i hear, the smoke was EXTREMELY SMOOTH. i dont know why, but ive never flushed them and if this was the result of enhaleing fertalizer vapor into my lungs, then hell yes, i want to do it again


​​

Didnt he say he thought hes plants had another 2-4 weeks to go? 8mins after that statement he has chopped hes plant(s), microwaved it and ready for a smoke report. LMAO  Impatient SOB...hahaha!!!​​


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 7, 2010)

^^^^^ i need to know who posted that! Lolololol


----------



## PANGcake (Apr 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^^ i need to know who posted that! Lolololol


I tried searching but I didn't find it right at this moment. I remember when I first posted this summary of another members thread I didn't want to post the members name, we're all confused at some point in our life and I didn't want him to suffer anymore, he'd suffered enough smoking that microwaved sh*t  It's not made up, if I find the thread again I will send you a link in a PM...

//CaL


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 7, 2010)

*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa!*

I'm not gona lie i was the same way lol. So impatient, cutting that shit 2 weeks before harvest. *Ya Live AND Ya Learn!
*


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2010)

That vid was hilarious, plants are looking awesome.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> JN if you liked that other thread, the iPhone thread, I think you might find this amusing.
> 
> I searched around here on the forum on the topic "flushing" and I found an amusing thread
> This guy starts a thread and asks this:
> ...


 AHHAAHAHAHA NICE ONE PANG


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok guys, Im not gonna lie, there has been some confusion, and Im starting to lose track of what strains in what pot..... that being said, I know maybe half for sure.... And they are about to be transplanted again.... Pics opon completion...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

heres what they are going in.... you guys have no idea how much of a PAIN IN THE ASS it is to carry all this shit 5 blocks on top of my back pack and a HUGE bottle of wine.. I look fucking crazy, plus dont forget i live in the hood, the place where i bought the pots is a bodega and I went in their with these 2 HUGE bags of soil over my shoulder and there is a cop standing in the door way eye balling the shit outta me

. I really wanted to say something, but I figured stay calm, but I know for a fact he knew what i was doing. I am a young guy and dont look like I grow flowers. I got to the indian guy working there and say, "You guys got flower pots" LMFAO, cop continued to eye ball me the entire time i was there.. Coming up to the counter with 5 flowerpots and a huge role of duct tape. Then I walked home with all this shit, not to mention 5 books in my backpack.. hahahahaha the whole time I kept making sure i wasnt being taled.. Oh the things i do for my girl mj 



For all of you who dont believe in rootbound..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 7, 2010)

Why would u say its rootbound? U just have alot of roots! Rootbound almost stops all new growth, which hasnt happened to you. Your roots would be almost completely thru the plant, no visable soil. They also might show def, as they stop taking nutrients. Party Cup Comp, check the tread son


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Why would u say its rootbound? U just have alot of roots! Rootbound almost stops all new growth, which hasnt happened to you. Your roots would be almost completely thru the plant, no visable soil. They also might show def, as they stop taking nutrients. Party Cup Comp, check the tread son


dude, if u see these plants in comparison to the 3 i transplanted 3 weeks ago ud understand.. The other 3 are like twice the size.. I dunno if thats cause I transplanted or cause the 3 i transplanted were the nicest, but i honestly think its cause I transplanted... if that makes any sense...  Just WAY WAY more vegitation on the 3 i transplanted....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 7, 2010)

Now this rootbound.







Now I agree the transplanted ones in bigger pots are growing bigger. But a rootbound plant, would be sick, and at a complete haul..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

looks pretty close to me... but anyways I guess people have different defintions of rootbound..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got soooo much shit to do tonight.................gotta write an 8 page paper... gotta clean this trash pit of an apartment.. gotta read a 300 page book... gonna get some new ass tomorrow on the plus side


----------



## haze2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Id say the plants are bigger, he root system was able to blast of like a rocket thus giving the fatter looking plants eh?? Haze2


----------



## JN811 (Apr 8, 2010)

I got banned from RIU yesterday...... by fdd... I woulda left too if he didnt re-open my account... I was soooooooo pissed...(oh, btw i opened another account) I raised hell, and told him off, probably a bad move.. Lol after telling him off for an hour, I said "fuck it" anyways, to make a long story short, he re-opened my account and you all get to see the finale of "The Fab 5" 

If your reading this Fdd, sorry for being a dickhead again...


----------



## riddleme (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah caught up this morning reading it all, glad your back


----------



## JN811 (Apr 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeah caught up this morning reading it all, glad your back


 thanks man , I deleted the majority of it, it got ugly... glad to be back though  I will post updates probably tomorrow, lots of new growth to show.. I appreciate the support


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you ever clone these out? Im about 2 weeks from cutting mine down and they all look better than the rest of the stuff Im growing and smell better 2. I got like 20 strains growing and I was going to keep only the best 3-5 strains and from the looks of it now I will only be keeping the skunk crosses. I have the regular LA Con , OG #18 and Kushberry and they don't look half as good as the ones that were crossed, go figure. Anyways, when I get finished I will throw up some pics of all the skunk crosses so hopefully you can figure out what is what.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 8, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Did you ever clone these out? Im about 2 weeks from cutting mine down and they all look better than the rest of the stuff Im growing and smell better 2. I got like 20 strains growing and I was going to keep only the best 3-5 strains and from the looks of it now I will only be keeping the skunk crosses. I have the regular LA Con , OG #18 and Kushberry and they don't look half as good as the ones that were crossed, go figure. Anyways, when I get finished I will throw up some pics of all the skunk crosses so hopefully you can figure out what is what.


 NICE dude!  nah, I didnt have any room to clone,  shit cant wait to see what u got


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 8, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Did you ever clone these out? Im about 2 weeks from cutting mine down and they all look better than the rest of the stuff Im growing and smell better 2. I got like 20 strains growing and I was going to keep only the best 3-5 strains and from the looks of it now I will only be keeping the skunk crosses. I have the regular LA Con , OG #18 and Kushberry and they don't look half as good as the ones that were crossed, go figure. Anyways, when I get finished I will throw up some pics of all the skunk crosses so hopefully you can figure out what is what.


I'm doing the Kushberry Skunk and have been cloning. The parents are at 6wks of 12/12 (long veg), the clones are now at 3 wks 12/12 (4 wk from cut). I have more rooting. The kb's are beautiful, but the clones are even better- bigger, fuller, and already almost as tall.....These pics are from Apr. 2. First a parent, then a clone. Got 2 phenos: tall and pointed, smells luscious, and one donkey dick, fat round cola like a baseball bat, dense nugs. I'd do a few, they grow like crazy and give a good return on your time and space.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 8, 2010)

My god thats sexy... Im gonna have to rep ya for that..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im thinking about maybe switching over to 800 watts hps... any thoughts?


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you have to buy the extra hps light? Also do you rotate your plants every once in awhile so they are getting a more even range of light? I would say its not needed right now, I use to use a hps and a metal halide in the same hood, I have a dual ballast that runs a 400 watt hps and 400 watt mh at the same time and my plants did very well under the mixed light. I would still use it but I burnt out the mh side of my ballast from running to much on one line awhile back and I never have gotten it fixed. When I switched over to straight hps I had better bud to leaf ratio although Im not sure it helped my yield much but, I do believe I had better trichome production with the mixed light. When I was using the mixed light I was running 1800 watts, 1400 was hps ( a 1000 watt and a 400 watt) and the other 400 being mh. So it's not exactly the same situation, but for what it is worth I do think the plants liked the mixed light better, that being said I don't know if they were more or less productive. I would say keep it as is for now and once you start your next grow try the 2 hps and see which works out better for you.


----------



## newport78 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not a single one. Im thinking of leaving for miami after I finish this grow and being homeless robbing people to get money up for a house etc. Thoughts on that?  By the way CLEAN OUT YOUR DAMN PM BOX AGAIN!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hps all the way! For 1, that HPS bulb has more lumens. 2, more light=more weed. 3 Hps will give a more rock hard nug, than Mh....


----------



## mv400 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hps all the way! For 1, that HPS bulb has more lumens. 2, more light=more weed. 3 Hps will give a more rock hard nug, than Mh....


I remember reading otherwise. Meaning, MH gives hard nug. Hmm...


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 9, 2010)

I veg under shop lights, flower with 1000HPS, Eye Hortilux enhanced spectrum.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hps all the way! For 1, that HPS bulb has more lumens. 2, more light=more weed.



Also HPS more of a color spectrum than a mh


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Do you have to buy the extra hps light? Also do you rotate your plants every once in awhile so they are getting a more even range of light? I would say its not needed right now, I use to use a hps and a metal halide in the same hood, I have a dual ballast that runs a 400 watt hps and 400 watt mh at the same time and my plants did very well under the mixed light. I would still use it but I burnt out the mh side of my ballast from running to much on one line awhile back and I never have gotten it fixed. When I switched over to straight hps I had better bud to leaf ratio although Im not sure it helped my yield much but, I do believe I had better trichome production with the mixed light. When I was using the mixed light I was running 1800 watts, 1400 was hps ( a 1000 watt and a 400 watt) and the other 400 being mh. So it's not exactly the same situation, but for what it is worth I do think the plants liked the mixed light better, that being said I don't know if they were more or less productive. I would say keep it as is for now and once you start your next grow try the 2 hps and see which works out better for you.


I do have another hps not being used right now... hmmm the only problem is I dont have a hood for it so Id have to rig it... Hmm, I think Im going to swich it once I begin seeing actual bud...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

lots of good info guys thanks guys, also I heard hps burns hotter, but mh ballast uses more energy. In addition, mh supposedly increases resign production..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hopefully much more to come 







^^ taken under the mh thats y they look yellowish











This is the one I topped, its getting really tall so i tried to tie down the main V shaped flower's branches 

cameras out of batteries I wanted to take more.. Lots of buds popping up everywhere


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

wtf happened to you fuzzy?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 9, 2010)

Im here man, just no camera, so no WILL to even post info with out photo evidence on it. but i might be getting a memory card today, hopefully before lights off in the flowering chamber.  shes HUGE!!!!!!

but my multi strain grow is going GREAT too! cheese has some of the most beautiful foliage ive seen (in person) all sharp and sativa like.

blazin blue widow right now. MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

nice, cant wait to see them


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe ill boost it up to 1200 watts....  is that excessive?


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothings exessive as long as you can keep the temps under control.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Nothings exessive as long as you can keep the temps under control.


 I can but thats like 150,000 lumens, so 15,000 per square foot... I dunno that may be too much im thinking


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well thinking about it you might accidently cause bleaching if you pound on them too hard.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

im getting on Cod if ur intrested...


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 9, 2010)

How big is your closet? I have done 1800 in a 4 x 9 foot space but that was in my basement where it stayed cool and it had great ventilation and a AC vent, now Im doing 1600 in my attic in a 4 x 9 foot space but I think it would get to hot up there if I had 3 lights instead of 2. I Also have an AC vent going to that room. If it's smaller than 3 x 6 than I would say it's to excessive and if you don't have great ventilation and/or an AC vent in there it's going to get to hot. Your gpw will go down but if it stays cool enough your overall yield will go up. So take that all into consideration.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 9, 2010)

JN811 said:


> im getting on Cod if ur intrested...


 What does that mean?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> What does that mean?


call of duty.. My closets like 4 1/2 by 2 1/2, pretty small


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bigger than my grow area. Its only 1 1/2 by 3.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

So i figure it couldnt hurt... except for my wallet  1200 watts.... 10 sq foot closet.. I will be alternating between 800 and 1200 watts every day... 1200 watts requires me to run 3 fans.. Any guesses on my electric bill?












​


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

too bright for the rosemary  I think its fucking it up.... Ill move it..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

My guess: A fucking lot.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

its blinding, i see white spots everytime i look at my plants


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

I do have another 200 watts of cfls i could add ............


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Send em to me I need the extra light.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 9, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Send em to me I need the extra light.


haha, i only have the bulbs and splitters... im using the extension chord. Send me $15 and ill send them to you, Im broke as a joke, late on my electric bill owe $200... owe like $250 late on my cable, ... damn i wish i could just harvest already...


----------



## newport78 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hell man I have $2.37 to my name until thursday. On top of that my moms about to have back surgery.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a dollar fifty right now...til hump day too!

but i got food and budda already so im str8!


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 10, 2010)

If your going to use the 3rd light you should hang it so its not so far away


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 10, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> If your going to use the 3rd light you should hang it so its not so far away



I must agree JN, wat IS that thing doing up there?

light deprivation+the bulb being pointed up= no point?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

Its def. refecting against the walls and cuts WAY deeper into the canopy.. I was going to set it up lower, I just set it up like that temporarily because I set it up right before lights went off and didnt want to re-adjust my other 2 lights and all the fans last night.. Ill take another pic today after I do, I just dont want it to get too hot in their..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

and dude, there is SOOOO much light in their its ridiculous... Ive seen pics of ppl growing beautiful plants with 1000 watt hps 4 feet above the plants.. I will def. point it downward though. It litterally lights up my entire room with the closet doors just cracked open.. thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## NickNasty (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats better but I was thinking more along the lines of this







But whatever its probably getting better light that way for now.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Thats better but I was thinking more along the lines of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya dude, I want to do it like that but it will be too close to the canopy, my first concern is heat stress...  thank though, those plants look gorgous


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

I need to consolidate all these wires, its ridiculous right now... any thoughts on that?


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah those plants aren't mine  I just grabbed it from one of heath robinson's threads because I knew he had pictures of vertical lights, If you haven't seen one of his grows you should check them out he gets over 2 lbs off a 600 watt  Here's a link

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

And for the wires I would just zip tie them together, you could also roll them up like a hose if they are to long and zip tie that so at least there mainly out of the way. Also I hope your not running all those lights and fans on the same line cause if you are your probably running to many amps on your line and thats a fire hazard.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Yeah those plants aren't mine  I just grabbed it from one of heath robinson's threads because I knew he had pictures of vertical lights, If you haven't seen one of his grows you should check them out he gets over 2 lbs off a 600 watt  Here's a link
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
> 
> And for the wires I would just zip tie them together, you could also roll them up like a hose if they are to long and zip tie that so at least there mainly out of the way. Also I hope your not running all those lights and fans on the same line cause if you are your probably running to many amps on your line and thats a fire hazard.


 ya, i actaully thought of the hose, and yea, unfortunetly i am running them all in one line, but it's a heavy duty Full protection surge protector so Im pretty confident in it..


----------



## irishstaff (Apr 10, 2010)

i would maybe move the lights down another 2-3 inches and get them plants right in the sweet spot . They look as though they are just outside of the sweet spot to me ..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

irishstaff said:


> i would maybe move the lights down another 2-3 inches and get them plants right in the sweet spot . They look as though they are just outside of the sweet spot to me ..


 can do it man, too hot... believe me they are all recieving tons of light. You have to remember this is a 10 sq foot closet, and all the light is being reflected by the white walls as well


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to share my favorite thread with you guys... here it is........... *Growing Marijuanna At School *


----------



## Boneman (Apr 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ya, i actaully thought of the hose, and yea, unfortunetly i am running them all in one line, but it's a heavy duty Full protection surge protector so Im pretty confident in it..


*Its not the surge protector that is experiencing the draw or possible overdraw in your situation...its the breaker in the wall. That's the hazard. You should really break up the draw to reduce the hazard potential. *
*The surge protector is protecting the end product (your ballast's, fans and everything else plugged in) from a surge coming thru and frying them. i.e. a "surge" of electricty.*
*You've got twice the amount of light that you need in there anyways. Save yourself some money and potential fire hazard and ditch one of them. *


*Girls are looking fine though *


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I have to share my favorite thread with you guys... here it is........... *Growing Marijuanna At School *


LMAO So good lol.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Its not the surge protector that is experiencing the draw or possible overdraw in your situation...its the breaker in the wall. That's the hazard. You should really break up the draw to reduce the hazard potential. *
> *The surge protector is protecting the end product (your ballast's, fans and everything else plugged in) from a surge coming thru and frying them. i.e. a "surge" of electricty.*
> *You've got twice the amount of light that you need in there anyways. Save yourself some money and potential fire hazard and ditch one of them. *
> 
> ...


 Thanks dude, good advice I didnt know that, I have a circut breaker too. What if I use another outlet for half of the stuff? Also, I was planning on using 800 watts for 2/3 days and 1200 1/3.. is that a bad idea? I mean it really cuts through the canopy well, and I figured it would be better to ripen lower buds..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

we have trich production


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok guys, i have good news for some and bad news for others. The good news is Im getting a $450 10 mp camera with 22x zoom.. so I will have NICE photos from now on compared to my 3.2 mp camera ive been using....







the bad news is for you Newport... Im trading my xbox for it... sorry dude, im sick of COD and dont have $ for other games... I will more than likely buy another once I harvest...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

heres some sample shots. still gotta figure out how to operate it..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ill take some nice pics in about an hour..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## NickNasty (Apr 11, 2010)

Your pics look much better now.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

yea man i know.. the camera i was using was VERY old and shitty. This camera is 1 year old and was $400 +tax so def. better quality. Once I figure out how to actaully use it theyll be even better.  the kid i traded kept saying "this cameras endorsed by national geographics  "


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> the kid i traded kept saying "this cameras endorsed by national geographics  "


Thats funny


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics, almost 3-D. I'm jealous- I have a piece of shit cam that my neighbor was going to toss. Eats batteries and takes terrible pics! (I just put some up on the other DNA Xmas thread)


----------



## JN811 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ya i figured its summer time now.. Wtf do i need an xbox for? Id rather be outside  you prob. had the same camera i had barrel. thing ran out of batteries constantly and took shitty pics to boot. Id sit there for an hour just trying to get a quality pic.. had to make sure lighting was correct. what a pain in the ass..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

Houston We Have a Problem!!!!! PIC in one second PLZ HELP!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

advice anyone? Ive already cleared those dead leaves out of the soil. I will also let the soil dry very well before next watering.. I think its because of the earth juice "grow" which is some type of shit...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

J, to the N, to the 8, to the 1, to the 1!!!! Man fucn high to be writing all that<<<

Dunno bout the shrooms'. Eat them bitchez! Never had one in my soil so cant help. Might be that 'hood' soil from the Bodega u use.lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nah the soil aint from the bodega its the pots that are.. Anyways.. Im guessing its not to big of a problem


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pluck em out. Add it to some Cabernet with our Rosemary. Can u tell i got the munchies?Time to eat!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

hahahaha I made a life decision fditty........ ready for it... I just ran outta weed from my last harvest.. so I decided............. I am going to not smoke for the next month when my plants are ready  Ive got finals now so i figure its for the best...  btw i like ur avatar


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

plus i dont have to deal with those scumbag dealers.. my last dealer got locked up a few months back and is still in jail.. He was on cops before in a high speed chase dumping coke outta the windows


----------



## riddleme (Apr 12, 2010)

Shrooms are basically a fungas that thrive in high humidity and moisture, things to check on???

won't hurt anything and is actually some what common


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

A month? Been there.. It will make the high from your plants AMAZING! like starting fresh all over again. Good luck!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Shrooms are basically a fungas that thrive in high humidity and moisture, things to check on???
> 
> won't hurt anything and is actually some what common


thanks for the info. I really didnt think they would be bad for my plants. Can you check back in like 2 min. Ive got another pic I wanted to show you.. Thanks!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> A month? Been there.. It will make the high from your plants AMAZING! like starting fresh all over again. Good luck!


 thanks man, yea ive done it b4 too.. Crazy to say but im all smoked out for the time being i think..


----------



## riddleme (Apr 12, 2010)

JN811 said:


> thanks for the info. I really didnt think they would be bad for my plants. Can you check back in like 2 min. Ive got another pic I wanted to show you.. Thanks!!


no prob since I'm scribed


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so this mold I think has been spreading over this grow and my past grow.. Its in the top corner of my closet. I bleached it after my last grow but it came back. Anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes I would be concerned with mold on walls and shrooms growing there is something going on for sure humidity or ventelation issues???

I would paint the walls with Kilz (it's a paint) http://www.kilz.com/


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks dude.. I know what kilz is  I appreciate it!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

yea for some reason my place is VERY moldy I dunno why... I think it has to do with poor seals on my windows because thats where the majority of it resides..


----------



## Boneman (Apr 12, 2010)

*Kilz isnt going to solve anything other than covering it up. You obvioulsy have a moisture problem that could be in the wallboard and brought out with ambient humidity. Make sure you have good air flow, lower the temps and put a dehumidifier in that room. *
*Mold is not good at all and will surely form inside your colas especially as they get bigger. Mold is a BIG BUMMER to a great grow.*


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn, mold? Yup, bleach, Kilz and dehumidifiers. Lowes just had Kilz on sale for $11.99

F u had access to a Ozone generator. You kill that shit quick. Just have to move the plants into the furthest room away..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

fuck!! I just blew my mh. I guess Iam5toned was right it was an old bulb... Looks like were going 800 watt hps for a while...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^ better choice any way.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love this new camera! Now i just wish i had decent batteries...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

shit i got the mh woking scared me...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 12, 2010)

look beautiful, you going to make hash? they look so tempting, good luck holding out til harvest.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

natro.hydro said:


> look beautiful, you going to make hash? they look so tempting, good luck holding out til harvest.


 nah prob brownies.. Im good about holding out.. Ill prob. take some samples around week 7 or so but nothing till then


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 12, 2010)

JN! just got a new memory card and dropped some new piks in my grow journals, lemme know wat u think dood?


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey check on craiglist for dehumidifiers, A good new one can cost anywhere from 150-200$ but you can usually find used ones in great condition on craigslist for about 50$ at least in my area. And don't plug it in on the same line as your lights.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Hey check on craiglist for dehumidifiers, A good new one can cost anywhere from 150-200$ but you can usually find used ones in great condition on craigslist for about 50$ at least in my area. And don't plug it in on the same line as your lights.


 yea ill prob. just steal one from my parents next time im over... This will be my last grow in this apartment so Im not too concerned about it.. Only 5 weeks left.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah get the one from your parents, if its high enough humidity to get mold on your walls, its high enough humidity to get mold in your buds.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 12, 2010)

true that.. especially during april (rainy month) good advice man!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

5 weeks left? None of mine finished in 8 weeks. Just a FYI


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> 5 weeks left? None of mine finished in 8 weeks. Just a FYI


 I know  thinking positively  probably like 7 weeks left realistically.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

The La Con is taking forever. I had a regular non-skunk LA that finished in 9. I got pollen from one of the males and have a lil breeding project goin on. The LA-Skunk, has some spiraly buds. Gonna make a difficult trim job...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

yea man, i have no idea whats what anymore. I know maybe 3 of the 8... sitting in forensics learning about DNA as we speak..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

On laptop or phone? ^^^


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

laptop....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

Man! Leave RIU alone. Get that edumacation


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahah  Riu is my edumication


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel u! Like the RZA said " buy the Wu-Tang double CD, thats all the education u need this summer"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 13, 2010)

if i woulda found riu before i found jorge cervantes i woulda never bought the damn book


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^^ hehe. I got about 3 dust collector books, i use them for raising my small plants, closer to the lights!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

HAHAHA i used my national geographics  grandma got me like a lifetime sub. I do love that shit though. been getting them since i was a kid  ...btw fditty change that avatar otherwise ill have to put backstreet boys as mine..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ And I shall slap you


----------



## riddleme (Apr 13, 2010)

newport78 said:


> ^^^ And I shall slap you


 
^^^ me too


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

wtf happened to you port.. havent seen u in a while.. u heard i got rid of the xbox right?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha i wont my avatars too pretty


----------



## newport78 (Apr 13, 2010)

Iv been here...just been busy with all this pussy shit...I think im going to have to kill off 2 of the girls though and the third ones going down hill...Il get some updates in just a sec I gotta take some pics though.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF why u killing them


----------



## newport78 (Apr 13, 2010)

Give me a damn minute and youll see why im CONSIDERING it...Right now my ex is arguing like shes special because her grandmaw died give me a minute.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahahah ur a dick


----------



## newport78 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea actually I guess I am...I told her when her dumbass can take death and step up and tell the truth even when it means gettin kicked out she can get the dick again lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 13, 2010)

Why u sell the xbox? Shoulda donated sperm! Or plasma


----------



## JN811 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahaha I traded it on CL for my badass camera its $400s didnt u see my new pics?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, but the xbox? For a camera? No way! Id give my girl up for the night 1st...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 14, 2010)

i wanna start a business this summer plus im never usually home over summer so i figure i could just wait a bit and then if i want ill just buy another..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 14, 2010)

Trade ya my elite for a 400W hps


----------



## JN811 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck id prob. Take you up on that if it wasnt like $40 to ship the thing..


----------



## keveners209 (Apr 14, 2010)

some skunk hah!! i would like to see this, shit maybe a day by day grow jurnal i have always wanted to see some thing like that. whats the best kind of skunk do u think ther is i was going to do some on my next grow.....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 14, 2010)

keveners209 said:


> some skunk hah!! i would like to see this, shit maybe a day by day grow jurnal i have always wanted to see some thing like that. whats the best kind of skunk do u think ther is i was going to do some on my next grow.....


welcome! I have no idea man.. the skunk they crossed these strains with is 30 years old thats all i know.. Come along for the ride. Ill post update pics a bit later...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wakey Wakey dood!!!

^^^ Its skunk#1!! The OG of Skunk. The 1st C.C. Winner. Nuff said


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Wakey Wakey dood!!!
> 
> ^^^ Its skunk#1!! The OG of Skunk. The 1st C.C. Winner. Nuff said


 REALLY  thats what i like to hear!! pics in 15..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

wtf fditty! jack herer is extinct??!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

oh nm ur talking bout the person... RIP good book he wrote..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

I know! Im payin my Spect'. Thinkin of goin in on some Jack beans with my neighbor. I am obligerantly stoooned right nw


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

do it man.. ive heard amazing things about it...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ayy,https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/322030-prime-reason-why-you-shouldnt.html

Check this out, dont know if u seen it already? Llololol


----------



## riddleme (Apr 15, 2010)

Gonna sample some Jack Herrer tomorrow 

seems very appropriate


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

OUCH...... Ive done worse..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

fuck i bet everyones gonna, better buy it b4 they sell out.. I may have to get some too soon .


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sure does. We planted a few beans out in the back. Random beans, but beans. We want to get them, before these dickheads try to capitalize and raise them from $220 to $300


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

^^^ Topped one 4 main colas looks like it needs some nitrogen..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

anyone care to speculate on potential yield???????? 8 plants -800 watts- 5 weeks veg.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Some Sativa dominates in that bunch! Healthy, thats all u can ask for. Nice


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

65 oz! What size pots? How many total?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> 65 oz! What size pots? How many total?


 5 gallon i got a birds eye pic to help.. ya def. some sativa dominants..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

65 oz   thatd be nice  Im hoping for at least 20 or so..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

id rather bid low and be surprised than be disappointed.. really i have no idea. I got 3 oz off 1 and 2.5 of the other of my ice last grow so i figure Id get at least that with double the light..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

what do u usually yield off 1000 watt plants fditty?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

Id b happy with 3-4 per. We shall see.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Id b happy with 3-4 per. We shall see.


i would be if i could get anything over a lb. id be ver happy considering its my 2nd grow in a small ass closet


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

I might throw some cfls in the underbritches of those. Popcorns sux to trim.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I might throw some cfls in the underbritches of those. Popcorns sux to trim.


 you read my mind, Im going to soon, needa buy another extension chord


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have 2 150w hps that I used to laydown, pointing up. It works wonders.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I have 2 150w hps that I used to laydown, pointing up. It works wonders.


 cool dude, ill get it tomorrow and set it up right in the middle of all them..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

my god, these plants are HUGE!!!   the kushberry i topped is a monster, Im just taking it out now for the first time in weeks and its a beast!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

oh and not only that it smells amazing!!! like fresh berries, the smell is prob. the best out of all the plants... I cant wait to see this thing when its done, Im thinking 3-4 oz easily from it


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope so!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ill take some pics in one second, batteries are charging..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

ill post some more individuals, dont post anything for a secod..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like Fuzzys plant a few weeks ago!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

Fucking batteries are dead so no individual photos..... heres some group pics though..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

came out kinda shitty.. I really need some batteries its a bitch running back and forth to the charger...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

tires of pistils... where the buds at!!!!!!


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 17, 2010)

This one looks like the LA Con one to me.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

thats actually what i believe it is.. thanks for confirming nick.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

I cant be positive. My LA did the twist. Budz are spirals and rather unatractive. Might cut my losses and give her away..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

do you think that woman on ur avatar thinks shes attractive? lmfao...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wut? U mean she isnt? Thats my Future child support case


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

ahahahahaha no i think she gorgous!!


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 17, 2010)

Fditty thats one of those girls you lube up with crisco and fuck a fold.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 17, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Fditty thats one of those girls you lube up with crisco and fuck a fold.


I'd roll her in flour and look for the wet spot.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

^^^ everything is wet, as she does is sweat!!!

Just harvested the Party Cup Competition plant. Took a whole 15min I throw some pix up in 20. 
14.1 grams wet!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

NICE lets see a pic i dont mind...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

1st time firing up my PC, since January. Updates out the ass! Gonna b a few. Drank a joint, smoke a beer. Ill be back


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Finally..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

ahahahhaha  you alway got me cracking up fditty.... fucking Gi joes


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 17, 2010)

Like the action figures! lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thx! The 'staff' told me I had to change my avatar, due to vulgarity! Hit me with negative repz and all!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Thx! The 'staff' told me I had to change my avatar, due to vulgarity! Hit me with negative repz and all!


 oh god thats nonsense..... ive seen way worse...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup! I see nudity, that i thought wasnt allowed. Whateva!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 18, 2010)

*Love the action figures *

*You'd be lucky to end up with 4g's when its all dried and cured, but as long as it was fun to grow - thats all that matters. Are there any other results in from the party grow? *


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^ SICC just chopped a few min ago. 91 grams from a party cup!lol Kill that rootbound theory J


----------



## JN811 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL rootbound is a fact!! Damn thats alot though.. youll end up with like 15-20... not too shabby for a party cup..


----------



## Normajean1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dude im lovin the plants man there looking awesome. hows it going jn


----------



## JN811 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks dude, going well


----------



## JN811 (Apr 18, 2010)

looking into my closet is like looking into the sun on the sunniest day of the summer... plants are loving it


----------



## wongonat (Apr 19, 2010)

woh man took me a good few weeks to read allof that, lookin good
subbed


----------



## JN811 (Apr 19, 2010)

wongonat said:


> woh man took me a good few weeks to read allof that, lookin good
> subbed


 AHAHHAHA i know the majority is nonsense talk  good to have you!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

the cat wore a paw.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 19, 2010)

i havent seen u post here in a while fuzzy... and u come back with that


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 19, 2010)

ive been reading it EVERY time it pops up! i wouldnt miss it! 

but i JUST harvested the hydro plant i got, u should peep them nugs.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally found my journal.... this is going to take some getting use to......


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

Were did u find your recent posts? My last 5 are missin! Also, my subs used to go away after i read them. Now there stuck up there. Wtf??


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2010)

I was able to get my show no ads skin back (skin is VB Default) in general settings once I did that clicking the settings link at the top gets me my rollitup but the last 5 post thing is gone, I have always used the blue show no ads skin so it's ok I guess at least I found everything


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup, I use a iPod, so Vb4 is what im stuck with. Rollie aka Admin, just told me, the Myrollitup option is being put back. There team is workin on everything right now. They open it up to us, so they can see what we dont like, then tweak it. Unfortunatly the old skins are not compatable with the new software. They had to upgrade, due to hacks. So I guess, its better for us in the long run. Just like a new toy, gotta tinker with it, to get it right. HERPE 4/20 yall!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

Im not digging it as of this far..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

Its weird, i know. Imagine tryin to learn this all on a phone!lol 
It used to be sorta fast, concidering. Now, if someone asks a ? 10 people reply, while im waiting for my answer to load. U find everything? Settings tab is what ur Myrollitup used to be. Except the last 5 posts/threads isnt back yet


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

yea I found it... everythings just slow....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

I lied, its back to the Myrollitup tab.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I was able to get my show no ads skin back (skin is VB Default) in general settings once I did that clicking the settings link at the top gets me my rollitup but the last 5 post thing is gone, I have always used the blue show no ads skin so it's ok I guess at least I found everything


Ohhhh shit!!! 


Fditty00 said:


> I lied, its back to the Myrollitup tab.


Hellz yeah! I just figured out how to multi-quote couldnt with last layout. 
^^^^^^^^^ Srry Riddle used u as a test quote

Thread jack! Ma bad


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

ahahha i never knew in the old layout and i still dont...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

fsdfgsdfgdfs


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ahahha i never knew in the old layout and i still dont...


 On my phone, i click the quote box on the right, a blue check appears.


JN811 said:


> fsdfgsdfgdfs


 Then i did the same for this quote. But i then click, open in new page(iphone thing) and they both show up
But now the Vb4 layout is gone. This took me 7 minutes to do. If it is gonna stay this sloo. Might have to make a change off to bed. Hope everything works better when I wake up...


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 21, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> On my phone, i click the quote box on the right, a blue check appears.
> 
> Then i did the same for this quote. But i then click, open in new page(iphone thing) and they both show up
> But now the Vb4 layout is gone. This took me 7 minutes to do. If it is gonna stay this sloo. Might have to make a change off to bed. Hope everything works better when I wake up...


 thanks for the help!!!


JN811 said:


> fsdfgsdfgdfs


thanks for the quote


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 21, 2010)

J! U leave us?? Echoooooo


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 21, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea guys im done with RIU


Journal Closed
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo


Fuck I got it



JN811 said:


> yea guys im done with RIU
> 
> 
> Journal Closed
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


 jk pics in a few hours.. finally got some rechargables  so expect alot as long as I can operate this new RIU


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm actually finding it a lot easier, It's the DAMN colors that I can't get used too.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea ill agree there are somethings that are easier...... but some features that are missing like past 5 posts that I want back. plus the old RIU felt more welcoming.....


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say yes i would love that back instead of the 'post and automatically sub' and your for sure right about the homey!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 21, 2010)

I woke up this morning, and its wayyyyy faster on my phone now! Still getin used to it. The 5 posts does suck. But if u click 'my profile' then on the left it says something like find posts or threads. Its all there. I wish the stickys were seperated with borders. 
Ive hot unsubscribe by mistake a 1000+ times before. Now when my phone loads, its already in its set spot, so im goooodddd


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, dont like that HUGE ass Attitude and Nirvana sign in my face. I sorta feel like a sellout!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

plants buds still havent "blown up" yet... I forget.. when does that happen? like week 6?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 21, 2010)

5-7, with a nice 'swell' after that


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

theyre getting to that point i think... 1 more week or so.. Ill be back in a couple hours with pics..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok pics after i put groceries away.. lights go off in 16 min


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 21, 2010)

BUD BUD BUD BUD BUD!!! happy (late) 4-DUB JN!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

here they come!!! I took alot!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks fuzzy.. this new systems pissing me off...it wont let me upload from my comp!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

fuck im about to give up... it let me upload one and then its not an option anymore.......................


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

can someone help me out here.... I go to manage attatchments.. then it say from comp or from website... it wont let me choose from comp.. anyone know another way?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

fuck it i give up.... ill try again tomorrow...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

FINALLY!! the pic of the bag is a bag of active carbon.... I have about 4 of them


----------



## JN811 (Apr 21, 2010)

FUZZY i cleared my inbox if you got something to send me...


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 22, 2010)

pulling up a chair for the tail end of this one. Can't wait to see those buds plump up and the calyxs swell.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice to have you 150.. i know those pics kinda sucked ill take individuals tonight..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

and yes it works very well too i might add


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why are ur pix 'scrunched' together now? Tiny lil boxes, new format? Yes, that is ghetto!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

hahahah yea I really dislike it.... Im going to try to figure out how to do it like i use to, I just dont have the patients to learn how right now..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

those bags stink bad of weed so im guessing its working..plus my place doesnt stink hald as bad since i got it.. I may get some more active carbon soon.. thats 2lbs right now..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think newport chopped all his plants... havent heard from him in a while


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

fditty you know how long the shelf life on carbon is? how long it will work for?


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 22, 2010)

Went through the whole journal. Absolutely amazing, Man. Looking so damn good. So much foliage! Forest of bud.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> Went through the whole journal. Absolutely amazing, Man. Looking so damn good. So much foliage! Forest of bud.


thanks man!!  Im really surprised when ppl tell me theyve read the entire thing... just cause there is soooo much nonsense talk in here  glad to have you though!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 22, 2010)

Carbon Filters can last up to 18 months, under good circumstances. Loose carbon, dunno. It that fan suckin in, diectly into the Folgers? Shits not blowing around? Or did u make holes in it?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 22, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> Went through the whole journal. Absolutely amazing, Man. Looking so damn good. So much foliage! Forest of bud.


 Dude! All the B.S. That goes on in here, you would think its a pissing contest! Rep+ for reading


JN811 said:


> thanks man!!  Im really surprised when ppl tell me theyve read the entire thing... just cause there is soooo much nonsense talk in here  glad to have you though!!!


^^^^ Just wanted to double quote, CAUSE I CAN


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHA ^^^

shit ur right i should make more holes in it.. but they are in netted bags that the carbon came with...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone want individual pics? Otherwise im not gonna do it..


----------



## wongonat (Apr 23, 2010)

yeh definately


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

Give me a bit i just woke up


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

here are 6 outta the 8. the kushberry is a fucking monster.. its starting to reall yellow but I give it SOOOO much nutes...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hit her wit some vegg nutes. She looks good, but if that keeps up, it might do some damage. Seein its got some time to go.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok fools these pics arent coming out good so i got a movie on the way   i gotta figure out how to post it... anyone know??!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive gave here tons of veg nutes.. doesnt seem to be helping.. dont wanna burn her.. but seriously i give them to her almost every watering..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

on its way.. put it on youtube... bad idea?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;GdjaJQ73F0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdjaJQ73F0s[/video]


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow that cam out like shit....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

for some reason it looks alot better on youtube???


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

[youtube]GdjaJQ73F0s[/youtube]


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 23, 2010)

If your worried about the yellowing use a fertilizer with higher nitrogen in it. And don't grab your top buds with your fingers like that, the oils in your skin degrade the thc and if you notice everywhere you touch your buds with your hands in the next day or two the crystals will be amber and the heads will have popped off. Its much better to grab a leaf or the stem or even lower buds but not the top ones that you will def. be keeping yourself. I dont know if you have a microscope/magnifier but if you check out where you stuck your fingers you will be able to clearly see it. If you don't have a magnifier you should get yourself a jeweler's loupe, they are very cheap and easy to use and unlike some of those ones you can get at radio shack you can take solar hits from it. Heres a link to one for $4.15 with free shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QDMFTO/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A1FMUOMSDTCB8X


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks man.. I touched my buds last time and they were still extremely potent.. I will try to keep my hands off but I really dont think it could possibly do that much damage to be honest..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 23, 2010)

NN has a good point...on ALL that, dont touch em, well actualy wat i do is have ONE single bud that u can give a lil touch dor a bit of a density check, dont touch ANY more tho!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok ill


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lololo!! Were those 2 bullet holes above ur bed? nice vid tho. That plant with the buds u were molesting is my fave. It looks like its gonna have rock hard nugs.. Ghetto filter!!!<<< rocks


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

ahhahahahahah molesting.... just trying to get em in focus is all  yea thats my fave too... its gonna have some huge buds...  I know it....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

oh and they arent holes.. just white spots the landlord never painted.. im a painter but y the fuck am i gonna paint a place i dont own


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah im with them^^^^ like Don Vito would say"No Molesta La Bresta"


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

alright enough already... i get it no touching the buds....  I think I may just start updating with videos for a while.. its alot quicker and easier..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

that is unless i wash my hands first... hands dont have oil glands  oil get on ur hands from touching ur face, arms, ect... hahah forensic class comes though again


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhh yeah, did I say. Stop touching ur budz!!lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

sometimes i stick my nose right on the buds and give it a big SNIFF  is that bad too????


----------



## JN811 (Apr 23, 2010)

in case anyones curious i induced flowering 35ish days ago now...


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 24, 2010)

The Kushberry is biggest? If you only had 160cm height closet at what size would you have FIM/topped them?

Thanks, just read the whole thread, love it.

+rep


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

wats good JN??


----------



## JN811 (Apr 24, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> The Kushberry is biggest? If you only had 160cm height closet at what size would you have FIM/topped them?
> 
> Thanks, just read the whole thread, love it.
> 
> +rep


hey, glad to have you..yea its a kushberry, unfortunetly im like most americans and never learned the metric system... I topped it when it was about 3 feet tall I would guess... My closet is about 9-10 feet tall.. Its grew an additional foot now.. so I would guess its like 4 ft tall without the pot. hope this helps.. sorry i just woke up so it may be a bit confusing...



FuZZyBUDz said:


> wats good JN??


yo fuzzy, lifes good  I saw u pm'd me the other day but my inbox was full... how bout you? btw what was ur DWC weight?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

yea just saying wats up and shit, and testing out the new RIU..the DWC the nugs aint dry yet, taking NICCE and long. well actualy i did a "smell" test to the nugs (trim before dry, and trim b4 jar difference) and the nugs i already trimmed, witch were the bottom 2 most colas, r dry and came out to an o alone. still got about 3/4 of the plant still drying. maybe more.

OH and as a result of the test, u lose the "trike, STICKEE" smell to them wen u trim them before u dry them. i will now be trimming b4 jarring.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 24, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> yea just saying wats up and shit, and testing out the new RIU..the DWC the nugs aint dry yet, taking NICCE and long. well actualy i did a "smell" test to the nugs (trim before dry, and trim b4 jar difference) and the nugs i already trimmed, witch were the bottom 2 most colas, r dry and came out to an o alone. still got about 3/4 of the plant still drying. maybe more.
> 
> OH and as a result of the test, u lose the "trike, STICKEE" smell to them wen u trim them before u dry them. i will now be trimming b4 jarring.


hmmm last grow i did both ways as well..yea I think its better to trim after drying.. thats how ill be doing it this time.. what u guessing weight is?


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 24, 2010)

JN811 said:


> hey, glad to have you..yea its a kushberry, unfortunetly im like most americans and never learned the metric system... I topped it when it was about 3 feet tall I would guess... My closet is about 9-10 feet tall.. Its grew an additional foot now.. so I would guess its like 4 ft tall without the pot. hope this helps.. sorry i just woke up so it may be a bit confusing...
> 
> 
> yo fuzzy, lifes good  I saw u pm'd me the other day but my inbox was full... how bout you? btw what was ur DWC weight?


Thanks that helps...luckily like most Brits, I learnt imperial too! 

How low do you think you can keep the Kushberry by LST-ing?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 24, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Thanks that helps...luckily like most Brits, I learnt imperial too!
> 
> How low do you think you can keep the Kushberry by LST-ing?


what do you mean by "keep" ?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 24, 2010)

i think about 4. I HOPE a bit over tho. but im proud either way


----------



## JN811 (Apr 24, 2010)

i would be too  I def. wanna try either dwc or aero next time around.. if i do aero ill use a fogger.. Itll have to be in my next place though..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay I skipped through the 3 pages I missed so I might be a little behind but I am back at least...Got a hell of a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 24, 2010)

omg newport ur ALIVE!!! are ur plants????


----------



## newport78 (Apr 24, 2010)

NO :'( read my journal :'(


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 25, 2010)

JN, what I mean by 'how low can I keep it' is can I keep KB under 4 ft fully flowered? To achieve that will I have to tope at 2ft? None of my buddies have ever grown Kushberry before so you are my source!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

J, CONvict Kush!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> JN, what I mean by 'how low can I keep it' is can I keep KB under 4 ft fully flowered? To achieve that will I have to tope at 2ft? None of my buddies have ever grown Kushberry before so you are my source!


yea you can prob keep it under 4 if u top at 2. Its a big stretcher though.. If I grew it again Id prob. try to LST it..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> J, CONvict Kush!!!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Dude! All the B.S. That goes on in here, you would think its a pissing contest! Rep+ for reading
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Just wanted to double quote, CAUSE I CAN


Haha, hell yeah, guys. Sometimes I come upon really good journals that I wouldn't mind flipping through and checking out. No worries if ya got me hooked! So fun just to look at everyone's progress and techniques/setups and everything, you know? Great job again, J.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> Haha, hell yeah, guys. Sometimes I come upon really good journals that I wouldn't mind flipping through and checking out. No worries if ya got me hooked! So fun just to look at everyone's progress and techniques/setups and everything, you know? Great job again, J.


Thanks dude. Just checked on the girls Buds are really starting to blow up!  Btw I'm going to start some more plants in my opposing (veg) closet soon!!!!  I will start a seprate journal, btw TYVM you know who!!!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not me >.> But thank ya J for the help with my grow...Im going to go ahead and make my journal for the project btw il PM you a link if your box actually has room for once...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

newport78 said:


> Not me >.> But thank ya J for the help with my grow...Im going to go ahead and make my journal for the project btw il PM you a link if your box actually has room for once...


I think its got room for a message or two left


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 25, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Thanks dude. Just checked on the girls Buds are really starting to blow up!  Btw I'm going to start some more plants in my opposing (veg) closet soon!!!!  I will start a seprate journal, btw TYVM you know who!!!


Hell yeah! I have one girl inside that I'm vegging still. Got 6 outdoors and one that I'm pending sprout so I can do a 12/12 from seed grow. I love when the buds start to swell. Just saying, 'my buds are blowing up or swelling' gets me all stoked!!! I need a bowl!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

another shitty vid. and some pics 
[youtube]joWNe63sZIk[/youtube]


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice grow man, here's a pic of my kandy kush x skunk at 4 weeks flowering


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn nice dude...Missing my babies now :'(


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

You make room in ya PM box yet? I got something I think youll be impressed by...But you have to give me honest feed back...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

LsdgotAholdofMe said:


> Very nice grow man, here's a pic of my kandy kush x skunk at 4 weeks flowering


looks like we are just bout on the same time


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried and it said it was full...Which is why I was bitching at you in the tomato journal.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey I asked you a question in the help thread and you never answered,,,,,what's up with that ??? LOL


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

newport78 said:


> I tried and it said it was full...Which is why I was bitching at you in the tomato journal.


ok i cleared it plenty of room now


riddleme said:


> Hey I asked you a question in the help thread and you never answered,,,,,what's up with that ??? LOL


I lost it... I hate that the 5 previous posts still isnt working... Ill find it give me a second..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mission Complete!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 25, 2010)

*Freaking awesome bro!*


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Freaking awesome bro!*


thanks DUDE!!!!  Glad u like em!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Mission Complete!


and thank you too!!!! if i get arrested for being accomplice to a sex offender Im going to ask to speak to "fditty" on RIU instead of my one phone call


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

well guys "The Fab 5" has officially hit 100 pages!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

25 pages for me. U guys know u can go into the settings. And change options to 40 posts per page. Easier for me, being on a phone

J, lolol!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well damn...I call post #1000! btw check out the shit I wrote yall


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not...........


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

If............


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

I..............


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

get.........


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Get...........


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

GOT IT!!! HAHA ASSHOLE!!! That made me feel better...Still want to go back to pills though...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fucn phones!! Had to get a call, while i was tryin! I was gonna give it to J anyway. Dik!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Need an app for forum races LOL


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

ahhahahahahahahha... more nonsense posts to add to a thread full of them


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay can I break that trend then? (Assuming yes here) Heres something that makes sense I want (heres where it turns to non sense) To relapse


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

SHIT GUYS EMERGENCY!!! Ive noticed my plants soil was drying VERY slow... Fucking cheap ass soil... anyways remember the plant with the mushroom in it?!!! Now the entire top of the soil is covered in MOLD!!!! Like the mold ud find on bread............ SHIT!!!! wtf should I DO???? HELP!!!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

JN811 said:


> SHIT GUYS EMERGENCY!!! Ive noticed my plants soil was drying VERY slow... Fucking cheap ass soil... anyways remember the plant with the mushroom in it?!!! Now the entire top of the soil is covered in MOLD!!!! Like the mold ud find on bread............ SHIT!!!! wtf should I DO???? HELP!!!!


remove the top 1/4 to 1/2 inch of soil and get a fan blowing on it so it drys out from now on


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^ Easy one...Even I knew that...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

thats what i was going to do.. thanks man.. Ive had the fan blowing on it for the past couple days to try to help it dry quicker... I just read this...
http://www.ehow.com/how_4706911_stop-mold-growth-houseplants.html

It says to spray with vinegar..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont wanna throw off the ph though.. i dunno...


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mist it with vinegar, Next few waterings have your PH just a tad bit high. Youll be fine. (aquaculture FTW people learn it!)


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol sorry port i dont live on a farm...  yea i just got rid of it... probably just overreacting.. just scared me to see so much mold... gotta keep a closer eye on the soil i guess..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive been spraying the top of the soil with neem oil.. to get rid of fungus gnats.. I have a feeling that contributed to it...


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely. Seriously dude when I send you your damn tomatos want some lady bugs too? Theyre carnivores.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 25, 2010)

thats wat i use!! so~cals got a bunch of them. wenever i would start to see some bugs, go grab BIGGER bugs! and cuter bugs too!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol my cat would feast on ladybugs... hahaha


----------



## newport78 (Apr 25, 2010)

No probs I got an entire army of carniverous insects. What do you want? Infantry with M16's or an Abrams tank?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lolololo at the last 10 postz!!!!


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry to re-post - JN, what I mean by 'how low can I keep it' is can I keep KB under 4 ft fully flowered? To achieve that will I have to tope at 2ft? None of my buddies have ever grown Kushberry before so you are my source!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 26, 2010)

u can top at any time, its gunna keep growing, just the main stem stops, the colas will still grow out. topping is a great way to achieve a set # of colas from the stem?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

robinbkk said:


> sorry to re-post - jn, what i mean by 'how low can i keep it' is can i keep kb under 4 ft fully flowered? To achieve that will i have to tope at 2ft? None of my buddies have ever grown kushberry before so you are my source!


yea fuzzy is right.. Topping will only stop the main chute from growing.. All the other branches will continue to grow. The only way to limit height that i know of is to either tie the branches down, limit the roots, or low strength train (lst)


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

fuzzy u have my permission to post ur lst plant if ya want


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> yea fuzzy is right.. Topping will only stop the main chute from growing.. All the other branches will continue to grow. The only way to limit height that i know of is to either tie the branches down, limit the roots, or low strength train (lst)


I see, JN, in your opinion, will KB's go over 5ft? only 4 weeks of veg, 6 weeks of flower.....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

Depends on alot of factors.. I vegged for 5 1/2 weeks, all my plants are about 4 feet tall or so... the kushberry grew the fastest though... and I dunno what u mean 6 weeks flowering cause it wont be done by then.. but the plants usually stop growing after week 3 of flowering in my exper_ience..._


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Depends on alot of factors.. I vegged for 5 1/2 weeks, all my plants are about 4 feet tall or so... the kushberry grew the fastest though... and I dunno what u mean 6 weeks flowering cause it wont be done by then.. but the plants usually stop growing after week 3 of flowering in my exper_ience..._


4ft is perfect, I'll take your experience and run with it, thanks, when they are worthy I'll show you a pic....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> 4ft is perfect, I'll take your experience and run with it, thanks, when they are worthy I'll show you a pic....


sounds good


----------



## wongonat (Apr 26, 2010)

ah finalyy something usful in all of this  could you tie down the colas after you top it? and you you top it again? to get like 9 colas?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 26, 2010)

the plant on the left was vegged 2 months, the one on the right 4 months. LSTing holds them DOWN!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

wongonat said:


> ah finalyy something usful in all of this  could you tie down the colas after you top it? and you you top it again? to get like 9 colas?


Whhhaaatttt??? Tons of useful shit in here! Like the 67 yr old dude, beating the shat outta that dude on the bus! And dont tell me, the fat chick, with Ben Rothlesberger draws on, aint useful


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Whhhaaatttt??? Tons of useful shit in here! Like the 67 yr old dude, beating the shat outta that dude on the bus! And dont tell me, the fat chick, with Ben Rothlesberger draws on, aint useful


I agree! she was very useful to me that night


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Eryday im Harvestin! Eryday im havestin! More useful shit!! [youtube]6dUwsLBS4Qs[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

cant see the pic.. repost.. I got that shit on my ipod


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 26, 2010)

oh, my god!!! I'm having so much fun folling this grow, J. Lookin' good as fuck!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know im sexy


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

oh shit this isnt facebook  u meant the plants ohhhh


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, Dude...Watch yourself, now...Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Eww Wee!! This is VERY USEFUL----






Redefining Camel Toe, 1 pix at a time


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Eww Wee!! This is VERY USEFUL----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for smuggling kilos maybe ???


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummie!!!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty appetizing...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet!!! The mail just came. My AT&T contract is up. <<<Shitty service. Goin to get ma Verizon finally


But on a serious note, I saved a fortune switchin my auto insurance, to Geico!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

ahhaha I got verizon.. good company.. fuck I hope they get the 4g iphone though.. im on that..


----------



## Boneman (Apr 26, 2010)

*Is verizon going to get into the groove w/iphone and apple or will it stay solely with AT&T?*



JN811 said:


> ahhaha I got verizon.. good company.. fuck I hope they get the 4g iphone though.. im on that..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

still up in the air as of this point... Last I read at&ts exclusivity contract with apple is up and Verizon has the option to have it but they dont know if they will this year because they'll need to change there entire data network..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^^yup! Lemme find the link to it.....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

It the 4g HD!!!http://www.sindhtoday.net/news/2/131113.htm

Out this summer. iPhone is goin on Craigslist tomm!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed.. If it does happen it will be VERY soon though.. and I can upgrade my phone in October...


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

time to buy stock in verizon once they confirm


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^^ My wife was just sayin that! Last I checked they were sittin @ $28.30 a share. And thats down from a monthly avg.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^ thats cause theres still uncertainty whether they're gonna get it or not.. believe me if they do that stock will go up..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the dude a Verizon, told me it was def. Tho it wouldnt b til the Holidays, maybe begining of nxt year BuT nothin is concrete!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, and wife is gettin on Scotttrade. Bout to buy some cheap, then pull a flip-io. Prolly wont see a profit for a looong while


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

heres the 3 month .... and heres the 1 month.. people prob. bought it all up when they here that they are getting it and sold it when there was news that they weren't... heres a link *IPhone* lifts AT&T, but exclusivity a question&#8206;


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

plus there was alot of news about palms nexus one which probably hurt as well...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup. @28 its steal. Even if they annouce another 'rumor' it would prolly raise by $6. My uncle
has the Palm Pre. Pretty sweet, but no iPhone. But he has coverage!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

SHIT DUDE.. i was right about to tell you I was gonna jump on plam b4 pre was announced.. I really wanted to.. but I hadda transfer $$ from my mutual fund got all the paper work and everything...but then i got high..but then i got high...but then i got hiiiiigh..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

But then u got high!!!! That coulda been a new 1000w, a seed shopin spree, lol. 


Who said there isnt useful shit in here? Stocks, iPhone rumors, Camel Toes, thats just from this evening, WAIT til tonite!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

ahahhaahhahahahahahaha


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

still got that paperwork sitting on my counter right now...  Its like a fucking book... I def. wanna get into stock though.. got a g note to work with.. my old mans all about the stock market..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the stock market. U can do some damage with a G-bar. Sign up to pennytrader.com. Lots of good info on that site! Tho most of the info, is for OTC (over the counter) stocks. There very risky, but its a start. There was a app on the iPhone, called iTrade. It was a live stock market, Nasdaq, that u could play, just for fun. I was i a 'gang' called Greedy Theives lol. I could go on and on about stock....Oh, imma miss that app

Anywho, hows the MJ? Still growin?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 26, 2010)

yesir, theyre doing mighty fine.. got rid of the mold and got a fan pointed at the soil. buds are getting bigger by the day  been giving the 800 watts for 8 hrs and then 1200 watts the other 4, usually during the morning cuase its soo fucking bright Im sure it would leak through my curtains and ppl could see that shit outside..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Get u some weather stripping. But then u prolly have to pay for new doors, when u move...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> yesir, theyre doing mighty fine.. got rid of the mold and got a fan pointed at the soil. buds are getting bigger by the day  been giving the 800 watts for 8 hrs and then 1200 watts the other 4, usually during the morning cuase its soo fucking bright Im sure it would leak through my curtains and ppl could see that shit outside..



HAHAHAaAaaaaa!! funne u say that, every time i pull up to my house i wonder wat people think about the BRIGHT ASS ORANGE light in one room with a soft white in others??? lol!!! BUT F%&# EM' IM LEGAL! MUHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Boom boom boom! Open the door! ATF!!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Boom boom boom! Open the door! ATF!!


Alaskan ThunderFuck? If so, superrrr bomb...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol, J is just never offline this long. 

Ur thinkin Matanuska Thunderfuck <<<< Superrrr bomb!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 27, 2010)

FINAL TIME... fuck i cant wait to be done..... anyways. no bs. buds have AT LEAST doubled since the pics 2 days ago


----------



## JN811 (Apr 27, 2010)

ok maybe not doubled but they are significantly bigger and WAY more trichs


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Had me worried bro! Sheeesh! Get back to ur studies. I was just checkin......


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

How did u get ur pics, from thumbnails to fullsize? Tryin to help DoeEyed out......


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

Open the thumbnail and copy and paste it... Its a pain in the ass


----------



## newport78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks good though >.>


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks port.. hopefully some updates after this fucking final.. and possibly another vid.. we'll see.. im liking this vid wit the track [youtube]joWNe63sZIk[/youtube]


----------



## newport78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Got another one for ya to read home boy  Just threw it together so your the first to see it again.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dude im heading out the door, ill read it when i get back home


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dude, they look great. Simply amazing and I really like the plant you have topped. (Unless there's more than one.) But one always stands out to me. Anyway, all the colas look great, Man. Still followin' ya.


----------



## newport78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Its good dude my b for not paying attention about the finals. They got me on new medicine and its bringing my ADHD out.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL @ port.. Fditty, mission complete!!! Im feeling better already!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be starting a new journal everyone!!! Ill post the link when its open!!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I will be starting a new journal everyone!!! Ill post the link when its open!!


Shweet! I'm ready for it!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah muthafucha!!!! U like the genius Play-do lid??lol


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

ahahha  was wondering wtf that was???


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Show the boys ur new treats??


----------



## JN811 (Apr 28, 2010)

Convict Kush!!!~~~~~1200 watt grow!!!
^^^^^^^COME ON PPL JOIN MY NEW JOURNAL!!!!!!! ALL THE FUN IN A BRAND NEW LOCATION!!! 
TONS OF PICS!!!!!








​


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

^^^^ Convict Kush!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

uploading the first HQ video, like 200mb, be ready in 30 min. Come check it out yall!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mmmmm. Does he have a voice is the question.......


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol me??!! hahahah  nope got some jazz this time still waiting for it to be done processing. should be done in a min.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

finally!! its fucking done... 2 hours for a 2 min video... give me a break....

[youtube]8kxkZfDwQ6Y[/youtube]


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lmfao and the song isnt even long enough!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

fuck this im adding a new song


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe we need to work out a trade...I have a nice garden you know >.>


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

When u get a HD cam? Damnnn they look sexy as fuck! Was that rubber bands, holdin one toghether?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

actually twine kust to stop them from growing upward.... Its not really an HD cam its the same cam that i traded the xbox for just on a HQ setting.. fucking 189 mb for a 2 min video is crazy.. thats y it took sooooo damn long....


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Close ups was worth it though. You could have a computer like mine I installed a 407MB game in 20 something seconds earlier


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

nah my computer and connection are the shit!!  comps brand new. I download full movies in under an hour.. Its fucking youtube thats the problem.. glad u liked it though!!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

So how bout you PM me and we work a little something out?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

lmfao.. I dont do anything I think could bite me in the ass... thats what keeps me safe


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tryina say somethin?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhhh Dang!!^^^^yup, I said dang!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

LMFAO... not trying to say nuthin cept what i said


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

How you gunna fuck with the guy that carried you in so many games >.>


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

hahahah u carried me??? i think u got it twisted son


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Shhh...Go along with it >.>


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

FUCK!! The census bereu is at my place hassling my nieghbor about ME not turning in the Census.. I WILL NOT OPEN MY DOOR!!!! WTF, they know im here.. I can hear them talking about me through my window!! there are 3 of them dressed in suits outside!!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

The last thing I need is someone working for the gov't smelling weed!!!!!!


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Walk out into the hallway and shut your door behind you. Say you had to throw clothes on or some stupid shit and talk to them just dont let em in.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

fuck im gonna fill it out right now and mail that bitch in.......... heh....


----------



## JN811 (Apr 29, 2010)

theyre leaving now... i hope..


----------



## newport78 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good. By the way it sounded like shit when I started to spit it so im gunna write just a one verser that fits the song and record it...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

They'll come back til they get u. Its law to fill that out! Do ur part son!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

ALRIGHT GUYS.. i realized the Fab 5s been closed since convict kush was introduced  anyways all is good in Fab 5 world, a bit of heat stress took place while i was at school, fan somehow moved positions and wasnt exhausting air.. nothing too bad though.. just a few burnt tips.. 

anyways on a positive not i took the first sample from the big kushberry? I think... lol... anyways i dried it on the ballast and WOW is it already potent.. one rip and i was stoned!!! fucking crazy shit... and its still got a good 3-4 weeks left!! its gonna be some kill bill volume 2


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kill Bill vol2!! Watched it last night, in between SA stompin ur Mavs Kushberry, ummmmmmm. Just sounds sooo yummy. U aint been stoned in awhile right? I swear u said u were done, until harvest..


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

420 in Michigan!!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL yea i did sai was gonna take a break.. which i have.. just need a smoke everyonce in a while to keep me sane from all this final b.s.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

So u got, Super High Me? Haha


----------



## JN811 (Apr 30, 2010)

nah not from one hit i was more Half-Baked... but after a couple more i was Blow - n


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

heres a pic of my set up for the next couple weeks..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Dont underestimate those box fans! Love them bitches!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Blow up ALERT!


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

stole it from my parents


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

lol looking at that pic my closet is officially the definition of a "grow closet"


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Blow up ALERT!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lol looking at that pic my closet is officially the definition of a "grow closet"


Ur a 'closet grower' dude!!


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

lol wahts this "blow up alert"?


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

i think if i harvested today id already have an oz per plant


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

Just havnt blown this thread out, in awhile. Blow up Alert!!

How much longer u think they have?


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

lol yea i know been keeping it low key... I think the audience is overwhelmed by the convict kush being announced  I would guess they have 3 1/2 weeks or so... they are on week 6 now..


----------



## JN811 (May 2, 2010)

I think its like day 45? or so...


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

honest to god that kushberry has to have probably a good 30-40 grams already  anyone wanna see pics in a bit?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Wheres them pix dude??


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

later tonight i needa shower and go shopping but I just took another sample off it  mmmmm kushberry cant wait till i get back just wish i had IRON MAN!!!! ehh gotta study for my final anyways


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

man i have to start studying for my finals. have one tomorrow. just been in the convict thread, and wanted to see them pics haha


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

as u can see i had a bit of heat stress which is why i got the box fan.. temps are just..right now 

I think im hitting a lb for sure


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Awesome update!! Ur gonna be busy. Better get some good trimmers.. Is that reflector just chilling on that fan??


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ahahah yea to reflect that mh.. wtf happened to this journal!! everyone gone?! Lmao.. 

anyway, i was outside and walked by my window and you can see light piercing through it and it REEKS bad out their.... and im a smoker so my nose dont work well.. but its really bad and EVERYONE in the whole building walks buy it..... any ideas? I need it cracked to get in fresh air or it gets REAL hot.. plus if its not open you can smell it in the hallway.. 

btw there is ALOT more lower bud that I couldnt get pics of without disassembling everything..  i feel like when I was a kid and use to build forts


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Ona bucket, blowing out the window??? 

I think the nice weather, has everyone doin other shit..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ona bucket, blowing out the window???
> 
> I think the nice weather, has everyone doin other shit..


prob right..like fishing.. !! tried to get my bro to check on my plants but its a no go...dont trust anyone else that lives near me....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

Ill check em for ya JN!!!  LoL. yea that smell is a problem dood, those skunk phenos kicking in??? haha


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

I would not operate all those lights! There gonna dry out to much heat. Just give em the 1 400w a a DRENCHING!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

im thinking the same thing.. u think 2 hps would be safe?


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Ill check em for ya JN!!!  LoL. yea that smell is a problem dood, those skunk phenos kicking in??? haha


oh didnt even see u fuzzy, yea for sure they are.. very stinky girls.. was expected though.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol you wanna fly up here id let ya.. im from the burbs and just moved to the city so all my friends are out their...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

you should run 1 HPS 400 all the time and fluctuate the HPS and MH back and fourth throo the hours??? just an idea.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> you should run 1 HPS 400 all the time and fluctuate the HPS and MH back and fourth throo the hours??? just an idea.


I only have one timer so thats impossible.. The plants are fine with 1200 watts while im here its just im gonna be gone and thats WAY too much elect. going through my outlets to be unattended for four days...so im gonna need to either do just 1 hps or 2 hps cause im not re-doing my entire setup again.. just did a few days ago..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

^^^ Im wit Fuzzyfuch! I understand u want em to grow. But 4 days, there gonna b pissed off when u get home. Nanners, droopy.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

true.. so just 1 400 watt u think? prob. the safest way to go.. and yea the soil will dry alot slower.. and no heat to worry bout.. or fire..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

bostons beating up on cleveland...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Yup. Theyll be fine. Still plenty of light. No heat. Moist soil


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

YEA!!! 1 than man, didnt know u were leaving! lol. im lost and quiting cigs and all mixed up!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

hahaha im gonna quit cigs soon. i know itsa bitch.. but yea im leaving for 4 days..


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

water well, keep one light on, and keep the fans on LOW or only one or 2 on.

ITS ROUGH!!! im smokin ALOT more buddah than i would usualy.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

yea i feel ya, i think id want a cig after smoking bud though.. i just usually do.. how many days?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 3, 2010)

this is the 4-5 day, ive only smoked 1 everyday, from a pack a day, its a change...lol. im breathing differently!!! hahhaaa paid in full.


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol u changed ur avatar like 10 times.. but yea ive gone weeks with smoking 1 a day and u def. notice a difference in breating and smell after like 3 days.. cigs suck i dunno y i even smoke....


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

dam Cleveland is making a HELL of a comeback!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Ive quit 3x. The 1st 2x wuz cold turkey<<<Ouch the last time wss with patches and gum, and lots of Altoids. It wrked tho. Fuzzbucket! Y aint u been to J's new grow??


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

yea fuzzy whats up wit that??


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

man this is making me glad i never got into cigs and just stuck with good ol MJ. i just couldnt ever live with my self and be completely dependent on that. i have a friend who has to have his adderol every day or he cant function right. hes been on them for 7 years and def addicted to em.


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 3, 2010)

whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol.....^^^ ur in the wrong place


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

mine took about a week. also, idk if JN will mind or not but some people dont take kind to hijacking their threads. so prob around that.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

haha sorry you posted before me. lol and ya i think he meant to post that in the newbie forum. or seedbank forum


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

GMBBOYZ said:


> whats going on roll it up?? I need some feedback here.First time buyer from attitude and i need to know how long does it usually take to get to the east coast and should i be nervous about bein ripped off or are they legit...ordered on the 1st ~ g13 labs white widow ~ g13 labs blue venom femz..any one have any advise for the strains and for my worries about attitude...thank to all!!!!



U might wanna post that, in the Seed and Strain Reviews forum. Ordered on the 1st? What is it, the 2nd? Lol chilllll it takes AWHILE to get from the UK! Good luck, smoke well..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

well its the 3rd, how HIGH are you right now? lol jp.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> mine took about a week. also, idk if JN will mind or not but some people dont take kind to hijacking their threads. so prob around that.


NAw! J dont mind! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK! THREAD JACK!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol 1-2 weeks on avarage and i dont mind electric..


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

dont make me give u some neg rep fditty


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

i was thinking bout it... and Ive decided.. I will now make 2 journals for each grow.. one for comments.. and one for PICS ONLY


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Mannnnnn were stoners! Dont make it difficult! SICC tried that. Everyone still posted in the pix thread. Then they stopped showin up, cause we are Weedheads who NEED simplicity


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

haha i knew you wouldnt. but since he is knew to RIU, i dont want him to get scorched by someone who, by some dumb reason, does care about that. 

i dont care either btw. im a pretty laid back kind of person.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

yes, i def believe in KISS. Keep It Simple Stoner


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Mannnnnn were stoners! Dont make it difficult! SICC tried that. Everyone still posted in the pix thread. Then they stopped showin up, cause we are Weedheads who NEED simplicity


hahahaha... maybe i oughta switch over to the BLOGS  that transition to the new version scared alota mothafuckers


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Mannnnnn were stoners! Dont make it difficult! SICC tried that. Everyone still posted in the pix thread. Then they stopped showin up, cause we are Weedheads who NEED simplicity


for real though, they should seperate the pix from posts... it would make it all WAY better.. cause by the time ppl post others cant find them cause theyre like 5 pages back...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Noooooo. This one is almost over a few weeks, and its harvest time. U can do a photo album. But I dont really know how that wrks If it aint broke--- dont fuxz wit it


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

ahhh.. im not gonna do it now but im just saying... it would be WAY better if there were two tabs at the top of the thread.. one for pix and one for text...


----------



## Fditty00 (May 3, 2010)

Not really. A good nug shot, can break up the monatiny<<< spell check that shit!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

i dont even know what that means.. Is that a real word!


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

Dictionary: mo·not·o·ny (m&#601;-n&#335;t'n-&#275;)


----------



## JN811 (May 3, 2010)

lol now i know what it means


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 4, 2010)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH! "look at me IM DITTY!" THREAD JACK THREAD JACK!!


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy, COME TO MY NEW JOURNAL


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

wheres stinkrat???



yes thats the kushberry  fucking monster!!!! Im gonna be pissed if i dont get AT LEAST 3 off her.. hopefully 4  i have determined it is IMPOSSIBLE to keep her leaves green... shes is still extremely vigerous grower and Ive given her N I think every watering... with 0 nute burn.. still no green leaves though..


----------



## JN811 (May 4, 2010)

pos flash ruined the shots


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

Damn lookin good! U could try a earthworm tea next time...


----------



## riddleme (May 5, 2010)

ever try Jack's Classic???


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2010)

jacks classic is what i use riddle. love the stuff. i use it on my moms tomatoes as well.

wish it included some cal-mag in it.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 5, 2010)

^^^^ cal-mag, and it would be the best on the market.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

I use ff big bloom with earthworm castings but no ive never tried Jack's classic.. whats that? those kushberry leaves def. arent as yellow as the pic show.. just the flash..


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 5, 2010)

Plants are really starting to fill out. Nice work there *JN*.


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

^^^ thanks pdf.. i forgive you for trying to keep me banned


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 5, 2010)

LMAO dude c'mon on now. I would never try to keep you banned. I just agreed with him lol. I was def glad to see you back. It was a great story with great ending


----------



## blaze1camp (May 5, 2010)

looking good...wait till you smoke it...


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

dont ever agree with him.. haha its cool dude..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2010)

haha not blackberry kush, been looking at my high times calendar too much lol. that Kushberry looks awesome and im very jealous.


----------



## riddleme (May 5, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I use ff big bloom with earthworm castings but no ive never tried *Jack's classic.. whats that?* those kushberry leaves def. arent as yellow as the pic show.. just the flash..


http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html

nutes that cost $5 a tub and kick MJ's ass


----------



## GMBBOYZ (May 5, 2010)

anybody tried g13 labs ww or blue venom


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

LMFAO dude, y u asking that? lol.. we already told ya this is a journal....  comprende?


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

attitude is legit.. If you wanna ask that all you gotta do is navigate ur way to Seed strains and review section!!


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

i just find this funny.. u asked this in EVERY one of these threads... 


*Search: Search took 0.03 seconds; generated 4 minute(s) ago. *


*First time closet grower. Need any advice or tips. *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-05-2010 09:07 PM 



Replies: 7
Views: 42
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:08 PM_by GeeTee  Forum:
Newbie Central 


*400w club - Show off your 400w pride and joy *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-05-2010 09:05 PM 



Replies: 3,291
Views: 270,394
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:05 PM_by GMBBOYZ  Forum:
Grow Room Design & Setup 


*The Fab 5! DNA Genetics *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-05-2010 09:03 PM 



Replies: 1,199
Views: 15,221
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:18 PM_by JN811  Forum:
Grow Journals 


*Club 600 *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-05-2010 08:59 PM 



Replies: 3,717
Views: 60,469
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 08:59 PM_by GMBBOYZ  Forum:
Indoor Growing 


*400w club - Show off your 400w pride and joy *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-04-2010 07:52 PM 



Replies: 3,291
Views: 270,394
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:05 PM_by GMBBOYZ  Forum:
Grow Room Design & Setup 


*Poll: what is YOUR fav seeds company? *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 11:23 PM 



Replies: 28
Views: 539
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-04-2010 06:47 PM_by GeeTee  Forum:
Seed and Strain Reviews 


*400w club - Show off your 400w pride and joy *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 08:16 PM 



Replies: 3,291
Views: 270,394
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:05 PM_by GMBBOYZ  Forum:
Grow Room Design & Setup 


*Poll: what is YOUR fav seeds company? *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 08:10 PM 



Replies: 28
Views: 539
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-04-2010 06:47 PM_by GeeTee  Forum:
Seed and Strain Reviews 


*The Fab 5! DNA Genetics *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 08:02 PM 



Replies: 1,199
Views: 15,221
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 09:18 PM_by JN811  Forum:
Grow Journals 


*How to keep your reservoir cool *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 07:59 PM 



Replies: 37
Views: 5,605
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-04-2010 11:06 PM_by fatman7574  Forum:
Hydroponics / Aeroponics 


*Club 600 *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 07:58 PM 



Replies: 3,717
Views: 60,469
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-05-2010 08:59 PM_by GMBBOYZ  Forum:
Indoor Growing 


*Attitude Seed Bank *

Posted by GMBBOYZ, 05-03-2010 09:26 AM 



Replies: 33
Views: 1,066
Last Post By:Last Post: _05-03-2010 05:52 PM_by FullDuplex  Forum:


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2010)

looking good,this stuff works wonders




for early yellowing,has N 6-0-0


----------



## JN811 (May 5, 2010)

i just gave her some of the dreaded miracle grow ferts.. Honestly its late in flowering and i dont really care if the leaves are yellow as long as its still healty and producing bud, im happy


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

ya. i think im going to give mine jacks classic 20-20-20 through the first 4-5 weeks of flowering along with my FF soluble trio ( open sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Cha Ching.) but only 1/2 strength. just to give it some N during its stretch so it doesnt try and drain all of it from the soil. ive been wanting to venture into some organic teas but havent really since i have the jacks. oh and JN its retarded cheap. i got the 4 of 5 pound tup for 10 bucks and havent made a dent in it yet. has everything except cal-mag. i add epsom salt and some soluble fast acting lime ( to raise the PH a lil also, since the nutes and stuff lower the PH of the water. ) for the Ca-Mg. i need to just go get a bottle of actual Cal-Mag

PS the jacks is great to use for foliar feeding if you ever get def or PH problems. wont burn the plants either. unless you are dumb and put a tablespoon per gallon. ive never had to put more than 1/2 teas per gallon. went a lil higher on the big mommas i had.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

sounds like over-kill EP. 9-45-10 and 20-20-20???? DAMN sounds like a potencial foliage killer.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

nah ima be easy on the jacks, plus jacks is a really gentle fert. all organic. or do you think i should get something that just has N? i know the FF solubles run a lil hot, while my jacks is Dead cold haha. 

FB, what would you recommend?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

well i use cha ching, and the shit SCARES the hell out of me! i ONLY use it in the 6th or at most 5th week flowering, i just kno some leafs r gunna fall wen i throw it in. i mean just remeber MJ can only eat so much before it just too much!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

ya i know. what strength do you give with your cha ching? so far ive used 1/4 tsp of Open sesame and no burning yet. checked em this morning and seem to be doing just fine. even my picky kaya 47. damn she is a bitch. transpires more than all my other girls combined it seems like. cant keep that bitch happy. well i lied actually. it seems like my soil is a lil hot for my youngest. she is SLH and is about a week behind the others.


----------



## JN811 (May 6, 2010)

i agree with fuzzy... Im leaving but yea.. I usually like to stick with shit under 5-5-5 obviously depending on veg or flowering.. Organic is the only way to go when it comes to nutes.. Made the MG mistake last grow and wont do that again..


----------



## JN811 (May 6, 2010)

botanicare- foxfarm- and earthjuice.. are my fav. 3.. peace ill be back on Sun.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

have fun fishing JN. too bad your nude boy toy cant go with you and your dad. hahahahaha lol jp


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 6, 2010)

genuity, is that a foliar feed? also where can it be found?


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

ten characters


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

Lol! Nice mask ass clown. Some real porn Them girls are getting chunky!!


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Lol! Nice mask ass clown. Some real porn Them girls are getting chunky!!


ahahahahahh thought ud appreciate the mask!!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

Told u that bulb was gonna stretch em!


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 10, 2010)

+REP


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

about a month or so ago i hooked up with this girl and brought her to my parents house in the burbs.. we were both hammered and anyways the next morning i put the mask on and started breathing heavily over her while she was sleeping... she freaked out...  ahahahahahahha one of my finest moments.. i brought it back to the city and figured it could come in handy. it was my halloween mask when scream first came out..


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Told u that bulb was gonna stretch em!


 
was the cfl that stretched them..... i just put them under the m.h. today..


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 10, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Told u that bulb was gonna stretch em!


Thats what i was thinkin


----------



## Fditty00 (May 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> about a month or so ago i hooked up with this girl and brought her to my parents house in the burbs.. we were both hammered and anyways the next morning i put the mask on and started breathing heavily over her while she was sleeping... she freaked out...  ahahahahahahha one of my finest moments.. i brought it back to the city and figured it could come in handy. it was my halloween mask when scream first came out..


 Creepy shit dude! 


JN811 said:


> was the cfl that stretched them..... i just put them under the m.h. today..


Wtf??? I never have strecthiez with Cfls. Theyll b aight


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

fuck cfls.. i only had like 100 watts of cfls going while i was on vacation but yea im sure theyll be just fine...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

CFL=cheap fucking lights, u get wat u pay for.


----------



## riddleme (May 10, 2010)

I think one of those nugs has my name on it

Looking really good


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> CFL=cheap fucking lights, u get wat u pay for.


ahhh dont say that while riddleme is around!! 


riddleme said:


> I think one of those nugs has my name on it
> 
> Looking really good


oh hey riddleme 

thanks guys, ill def. save u guys some! they smell amazing.. all of them have their own sent


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

Oops! no offence riddleme, the old CFL supporter!

its OK riddleme, i support the right to arm bears!!!!!


----------



## riddleme (May 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Oops! no offence riddleme, the old CFL supporter!
> 
> its OK riddleme, i support the right to arm bears!!!!!


My next grow will be with a CMH, I did the cfl thing to prove a point, I'm over it now LOL

I think bears should have arms as well


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

ahhahahahahaha


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

hook me up with the link once u get it started riddleme


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

HAHAAaaa!! dood type in "armed bears" in the piks section of google!! LOL!!! i didnt know there was a bizness for this?!!!?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

just ^^^^^ saw that one


----------



## riddleme (May 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> hook me up with the link once u get it started riddleme


It will be in my Riddleme's Nuggets Blog and I'm going to call it Balls to the Walls, let's get serious


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

riddleme said:


> It will be in my Riddleme's Nuggets Blog and I'm going to call it Balls to the Walls, let's get serious


ahahah how many watts? soil? when u getting this going?


----------



## riddleme (May 10, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ahahah how many watts? soil? when u getting this going?


will be a 400 watt CMH (biggest they make) with 4 plants under it in SunShine Mix #4 ammended with Calcined Clay (just did a ditty on Calcined Clay in my blog, it's currently at the top) I will also be using silica and the big experiment this time will be using Infrared heat to better simulate the sun

Oh yeah it will be a few weeks buying a new house and close in June


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 10, 2010)

NICE! shoot a link wen its in full swing dood!! too bad im DIGITAL, NO CMH for me.


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 10, 2010)

Those buds are looking niiiice JN. How much longer do they got left?


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> Those buds are looking niiiice JN. How much longer do they got left?


they are taking forever... i think todays day 55 or something like that and they are only maybe 5% red pistils.... they are starting to receed but no red hairs! I really dunno, Im hoping theyll be done by day 70 but prob like 75ish... i guess, on the plus side, that means they still have alot of swelling left to do !!


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

svsdvsdvsdsdv


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/929469d1273551688-fab-5-dna-genetics-005.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/929465d1273551652-fab-5-dna-genetics-011.jpg


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2010)

looking good,that first one looks like og#18xskunk..


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

genuity said:


> looking good,that first one looks like og#18xskunk..


nah its something else.. i know which one is the og.. cause there was only one and its stem has a twist in it..


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> they are taking forever... i think todays day 55 or something like that and they are only maybe 5% red pistils.... they are starting to receed but no red hairs! I really dunno, Im hoping theyll be done by day 70 but prob like 75ish... i guess, on the plus side, that means they still have alot of swelling left to do !!


Man...looks like its gunna be a great harvest!


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> Man...looks like its gunna be a great harvest!


Im hoping so


----------



## JN811 (May 12, 2010)

pics i took standing on top of my footlocker...


----------



## JN811 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

Ummmmmm, where u gonna trim all that STANKY goodness?


----------



## JN811 (May 12, 2010)

hahaha right by my front window


----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

Awww shit! Ur gonna need a REAL filter for that fan


----------



## newport78 (May 12, 2010)

Trade ya this loud ass bird for half a bud


----------



## Flamestrains (May 13, 2010)

looking good! keep up the nice buds


----------



## JN811 (May 14, 2010)

these bitches are takin way too long!!!! i just wanna harvest! kushberry still doesnt have 1 red hair yet!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

Damn dont remind me how early in flowering i am right now, im thinking im gunna put my blu widow into flowering in a couple weeks tho.


----------



## Fditty00 (May 15, 2010)

Wyatt Earp is on Spike. Tombstone is wayyyyyyy better!


----------



## JN811 (May 16, 2010)

Anyways my internet is off at my place so i cant update ill be back asap


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys I had a fucked up weekend... It was one of my bf girlfriends bday and we all got fucked up.. It was like a night ud see on jersey shores.. lol me and my friends were the only non-Italianos there like 18 italians.... 

so we got a explorer limo and SHIT FACED.. anyways we go to this club bar and then the limo drives us to another bar... Im VERY hammered at this point and lose my friends and am getting the spins and shit..

so earlier in the night when we were at the club bar my friends girls ex boyfriend is there.. and me being the antagonizer I am was like "dude, u needa fuck that guy up," just playing around... 

anyways so after i lose my friends at 4am i guess the limo picks up my buddy with his gfs ex as well... In the limo I guess my friend gets punched by her ex... he gets outta the limo and starts walking to her house.. where the limo was going.. So he picks up a brick on the way and smashes dude in the face with it multiple times... and then calls the cops and turns himself in... The dude is in Intesive Care right now and is most likely deaf in one ear.. my buddys still sitting in a cell as they try to determine what theyre charging him with.. as it stands its assult with a deadly weapon.. 

On a positive not I harvested 1 plant so i can pay all my past due bills .. it was the smallest.. pics in one second..


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)

I realize its not quite done but i need the $$ right now and its was the farthest along and the smallest..


----------



## JN811 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## PBFseedco. (May 17, 2010)

Close up shot still lookin real nice and tastey!


----------



## TokeAment (May 19, 2010)

Those ladies are coming out great! A big progress from where i left off last time. Also the heads up on the restock for Dna's og and the anticipated headband


----------



## JN811 (May 24, 2010)

harvested another small one sorry didnt take many pics


----------



## JN811 (May 24, 2010)

Ill take more pics of the rest when i harvest.... Im just sick as fuck right now..


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (May 24, 2010)

Nice job man, I hope you take lots of pics of the final harvest


----------



## JN811 (May 24, 2010)

LsdgotAholdofMe said:


> Nice job man, I hope you take lots of pics of the final harvest


I will.. check back in a week.. Im gonna chop the remaining 6


----------



## Fditty00 (May 24, 2010)

Ur place has got to stink right now! Lol congratz! Harvest + Sick = Sux!


----------



## JN811 (May 24, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Ur place has got to stink right now! Lol congratz! Harvest + Sick = Sux!


probably.. i cant smell right now....


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 25, 2010)

If your still sick when them buds dry they will for sure cure your cold, nice looking buds!


----------



## Fditty00 (May 25, 2010)

I know! Im waiting for harvest pics but hes sick, so......... We wait


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

ok Im feeling better finally!! that was a nasty flu.. havent wieghed yet but here it is 4 days drying.

*




*


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

btw thats the 2nd plant i harvested only.. not a huge producer.. but some bad ass bud! Still have 6 left..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

looks like an ounce maybe 1.5. they pretty dense?


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

yea thats what my guess was.. but yea its very dense.. The kushberry is taking sooooo long.. still barely any red pistils but Im guessing around 3-4 ozs so it sould make up for the small ones..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

ya im thinking 3 of mine will give me 4-6 oz and the rest 1-2 oz. so i think i can get a lb. unless i get the money to add an air cooled 1000 watter. btw how effective is adding 1000 watts 4 weeks into flowering? you think it would increase my overall yield?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

but that kushberry will be worth the wait. looks like some amazing smoke. what week is it at?


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya im thinking 3 of mine will give me 4-6 oz and the rest 1-2 oz. so i think i can get a lb. unless i get the money to add an air cooled 1000 watter. btw how effective is adding 1000 watts 4 weeks into flowering? you think it would increase my overall yield?


yea thats what i did. I added like 400-800 watts 2 or so weeks into flowering.. It worked well IMO Im guessing Ill be around a lb... I def. think it would help ur yield.. but now that its summer its alot harder to contol temps keep that in mind..


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

I just smoked that tumor calyx and extremely stoned..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

ya that is why it would be an air cooled. and im gettig an air cooled hood for my 600. what watts were you at? and how long of a veg?


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

for the fab 5 i ran 400 watts hps for veg of 5 weeks, then I added the 400watt mh.... so 800 watts mix spectrum at about week 2 of flowering.. then I increased it to 1200 watt hps & mh for a while... and now that its too hot out im back to 800 hps with 200 watts of 5000k cfls for underlighting..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

oh ok. ya heat is an issue right now but im starting to get it under control right now. they are at 3 weeks or so right now. im hoping i can get the money to add that 1000 watter. i want to try and get 1.5 lbs overall but thinking i can get 1 for sure with just my 600 watt. btw they were all topped to get 4 main colas.

oh and im doing a staggered harvest. harvest the top and then leave the bottom a couple of weeks to biggerize. haha


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> oh and im doing a staggered harvest. harvest the top and then leave the bottom a couple of weeks to biggerize. haha


 They don't get much bigger, just mature up a little more.


----------



## JN811 (May 26, 2010)

yea i did a staggered harvest last grow and they ripen just dont increase in size.. like said above..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 26, 2010)

check subtles powerkush. the bottom half has doubled in size since he cut the top half off. the bottom half doesnt get as much light, and cutting the top half makes it get more light. plus buds can double their size in the last two weeks of maturity.


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (May 29, 2010)

nice little buds


----------



## Fditty00 (May 29, 2010)

I seen a dirty asshole! Why? Eww... Cocksuckerz!!


----------



## JN811 (May 30, 2010)

harvested 4 plants today.. pics tomorrow..


----------



## Someguy15 (May 30, 2010)

hurryyyyy :impatiently waiting:


----------



## Normajean1 (May 31, 2010)

cant wait to see how they turned out lets see em.


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

ok let me charge my batteries.. dont think i hit an lb..  prob. like 3/4ths but i have 2 still growing.. one being the kushberry.. pics in 15


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

10 more min. sorry batteries died again..


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

soory guys pics are kinda shitty... batts kept dying.. ill take some better pics tonight..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

Why aint u over at Speedys anymore?


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

i havent been online much lately.. ill take some good pics and post them in a bit.. those came out like shit.. im painting a house though, thats why i havent been around..


----------



## Fditty00 (May 31, 2010)

Paint? Its 90 out! Well, now its pouring, but its been hot a fuck!


----------



## JN811 (May 31, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Paint? Its 90 out! Well, now its pouring, but its been hot a fuck!


I KNOW DUDE! My neck is burnt to a crisp!!! got a couple other jobs outside lined up too! Got a three of my friends working for me.. thats why ive been neglecting my plants..  i dont got a car so i have to rely on other ppl and the train  hopefully ill have money to get my liscence un-suspended next week..


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 1, 2010)

You gona be BALLIN JN what you talking about lol. I remember when I harvested lol I had so much money I went to the strip club and spent $500 in like 2 hours. on a thursday lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol, on a Thursday!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

AHAHAHA dude ive been spendin tons of cash latey.. im ballin right now, getting my car back finally! btw all the weed is AMAZING!! Soooo blazed right now!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

sorry guys, ill take some good pics soon.. Ive been neglecting my journals  had a virus on this bitch and FINALLY just got rid of it.. locked everything up..


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome grow man


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

LsdgotAholdofMe said:


> Awesome grow man


thanks man! the bud is absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## Normajean1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything came out good bro.


----------



## Normajean1 (Jun 2, 2010)

posed the same thing twice my bad


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

Kushberry^^^


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks dude^^ another harvested plant


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

Only the kushberry left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like some dank buds, how you think the yield turned out?


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

i havent weighed the majority of it yet.. if i had to guess it would be at about..... maybe 14 ozs.. i dunno though.. Ive sold 2 oz.. have 3 small jars and one large jar full.. have a plant drying.. and the biggest still growing.. so its really hard to say.. It is some amazing bud though.. i can say that!! everyone whose smoked any of the strains say its A+ shit!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im gonna change my guess to 10.. Id be happy with an oz per sq foot.. rather under guess than overguess.. wow im stoned


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2010)

damn some nice lookin buds, +REP!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

damn. is that also with your kushberry or what you have harvested? im hoping to get a pound outa my 6 plants in my grow. i need some money haha.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

SICC";4239189]damn some nice lookin buds said:


> damn. is that also with your kushberry or what you have harvested? im hoping to get a pound outa my 6 plants in my grow. i need some money haha.


#
i dunno man.. its just a guess. I may hit a lb. either way im happy.. Even if u sell 10 at 300 thats $3k which isnt too bad.. Im pretty sure its more than 10 im just stoned and dont wanna overguess it..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

btw ive harvested everything but the kushberry.. ill weigh everything in a min and let you know where i am.. give me a min.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

haha ok. cause other than veg and prob a few dif nutes our grows are pretty similar haha. so if you dont get a lb i dont know if i will.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

i dunno man i lost count and am too stoned.. ill let ya know in the morning..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 2, 2010)

i dont think i did though.. but its also strain dependent.. i had some smaller producing plants.. if u have some plants like my one kushberry you will for sure.. but i prob. wouldnt count on it..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

ya all my strains are really good yielders except my WW. i dont think ima get much outa her. oh and my small SLH. the scragglier looking tall one. prob ounce 1.5 out those each but the other SLH prob 2.5-3 ounces. 

ha im not even stoned and im rambling haha. lol i bet you just got great smoke though. my kaya and SLH breeders say they produce 23%+ thc content. so pretty potent stuff. but my WW is just so damn frosty right now and smell oh so lovely.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 3, 2010)

fuckin wicked JN! u must be stoked as fuck!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 3, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> fuckin wicked JN! u must be stoked as fuck!


i am dude!! very stoked! better weed than anything you can get around here. No joke.... everyone wants it..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

_*alright well this is after selling about 4 1/2 ozs.. pics came out kinda shitty but the bud is simply AMAZING! *_


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

looks tasty


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks dude.. it really is prob. the best bud ive ever smoked.. cam took shitty pics.. wouldnt focus.. anyways any guesses on that last plants yield?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

damn i dont even kno haha, those dont even look like buds, its like a bunch of stones on stems


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

eh 3.5-5 ounces. depending on the density of those nugs haha. what was the yield of your other plants? about 10 ounces?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

actually new guess. ima say around 5 ounces. those top buds look like frickin rocks.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

just harvested the kushberry!!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> eh 3.5-5 ounces. depending on the density of those nugs haha. what was the yield of your other plants? about 10 ounces?


nah i think closer to about 13-15.. i mean total. im def. happy with it  AMAZING shit.. EVERYONE I know wants some.. lol I cut off selling ozs..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)

and yea they are extremely dense buds!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet shit, now you can pay the electric bill before they shut down your operation lol


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 8, 2010)

haha. what was the kushberry weight wet? ima say 20 ounces wet. 4.5 dry. official guess


----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## JN811 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 9, 2010)

dannnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Jun 10, 2010)

looks like you got smacked by the skunk train. Excellent grow man!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks guys! been off the wagon 24/7


----------



## JN811 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok time to tabulate the net weight!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 11, 2010)

around 330 dry grams.. under 1lb.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jun 13, 2010)

*Sweetness my friend, sweetness. Which is your favorite smoke out of the bunch?*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 13, 2010)

right on JN!, is each one of those nugs in the first pic a different strain ??


----------



## JN811 (Jun 13, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> right on JN!, is each one of those nugs in the first pic a different strain ??


yup! they're all amazing in their own way! very happy with how this grow turned out!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 13, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Sweetness my friend, sweetness. Which is your favorite smoke out of the bunch?*


thanks dude.. ive been messing with my camera alot trying to get some good pics. Still havent found out how to get great close ups.. Ill tryagain later.. but I really enjoy them all! the Og18x skunk is my fav. tasting so far.. so lemony the whole way through and a very pleasent high.. I wish I would of labeled everything cause for the most part i dunno whats what other than by how they look..


----------



## JN811 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

lol i only see about 300 bucks


----------



## JN811 (Jun 15, 2010)

$800   ppl are buying this shit like hot cakes.. $400 an oz im down to just 4ozs of personals now


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

lol sellin like flap jacks!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 16, 2010)

Yo I made so much money one time I went to the strip club and BLEW $500! Don't regret it but I'll never do it again lol! I was hurting them girls with money...Literally.

I took about 15 ones folded it in half, then place in in between my index and middle finger,I did a walk by and whipped it at this bitch poppin that shit lol it stayed folded and hit her DIRECTLY in the middle of her FOREHEAD lol! She yalped and people where crackin up as I walked back to my seat lmao! Good Times!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Yo I made so much money one time I went to the strip club and BLEW $500! Don't regret it but I'll never do it again lol! I was hurting them girls with money...Literally.
> 
> I took about 15 ones folded it in half, then place in in between my index and middle finger,I did a walk by and whipped it at this bitch poppin that shit lol it stayed folded and hit her DIRECTLY in the middle of her FOREHEAD lol! She yalped and people where crackin up as I walked back to my seat lmao! Good Times!


ahahhaha on a tuesday?! LMFAO Im trying to save some of it... already made a good 3k.. Only have $1500 left.. saving is hard.. gotta hit up the strip club soon.. whip $$ at bitches and say "PBF sent me HO!!"


----------



## Scudberry (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing grow. One day I will grow this good!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scudberry said:


> Amazing grow. One day I will grow this good!


thanks man


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 16, 2010)

hey how much did you sell for that 3 G's if you dont mind me asking?

just wondering on how much i should sell. needing some money right now.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> hey how much did you sell for that 3 G's if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> just wondering on how much i should sell. needing some money right now.


if it was a friend id sell 3.5 for $50 if not $60 but ive sold almost all in halves and up.. $180 half $360 full for friend $400 for others..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 16, 2010)

ok i see, ya i get a little better prices round here. 500 for an o, 550 if sold in halves so on. so just a lil more.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ok i see, ya i get a little better prices round here. 500 for an o, 550 if sold in halves so on. so just a lil more.


lol better prices for growers


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 16, 2010)

lol yes, and my area is flooded with schwagg and mids. no good name brand strains. mids-to high mids go for 400-450 an O


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> lol yes, and my area is flooded with schwagg and mids. no good name brand strains. mids-to high mids go for 400-450 an O


nuts!! i thought i was overcharging at $400 where the fuck u from the desert?


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

tokin on a j of the og my favorite  tastes amazing!


----------



## JN811 (Jun 16, 2010)

im thinking about growing SLH next grow.. what you think?ill check out ur journal


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 16, 2010)

JN811 said:


> im thinking about growing SLH next grow.. what you think?ill check out ur journal


 SLH looks amazing. I'm going to be ordering that when I use up some of my current beans...check out this pic of some SLH...looks dank to me!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 16, 2010)

its definitely worth it. definitely a longer strain to finish but suppose to be potent smoke. ill give ya a smoke report along with a few other opinions when its done. definitely a tall one though. its a 2 year back to back cannabis cup winner so it has to be good haha. 

well no, just somehwere its rare to get some top shelf or name brand. i payed 90 for an eight of lemon skunk and that was the best ive been able to get that wasnt grown by a friend or anything.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 16, 2010)

that bitch is short, prob went straght to 12/12 from clone or minimal veg. mine are hella tall, about 5 feet on one and prom another 6 inches taller on the other. but ya its some dank. when i use my macro and get close on my pic editing software, you see trichomes so close together you cant see the stalks yet, just barely.

also i wonder how he got his buds so big, havent seen buds that big on a SLH yet.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Jun 18, 2010)

jn811 said:


> ahahhaha on a tuesday?! Lmfao im trying to save some of it... Already made a good 3k.. Only have $1500 left.. Saving is hard.. Gotta hit up the strip club soon.. Whip $$ at bitches and say "pbf sent me ho!!"


hahahahaha fuck ya man!!!!!!


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got done running the sleestackXskunk for my third time off my only female. They clone easy and put out a ton of trichomes. Frosty as hell. The plant I had has a real fruity/skunky taste, almost like opium or hash.

Had one little one that produced an ounce in a one gallon pot when placed into flower at just after rooting. A dutiful little plant. I also have a monster going right now that I didnt train or top, it's about 3 and half feet tall and looking dank as hell. Along twith that one I have two others LST'd.

I'm thinking about going with the LA Con x Skunk next, have any of you grown that one yet? And I am definitely keeping the sleeskunk around for awhile as I have a whole batch of new clones going.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 2, 2010)

Whoaaaaa, blast from the past.


----------



## JN811 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAHAHA fditty i posted the pics.. u see them? i deleted them yesterday


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 2, 2010)

No! Pm me!!


----------

